# Are you okay with Border States Sending Illegal Immigrants to NYC, DC, and Martha's Vineyard?



## Mr. Friscus (Sep 15, 2022)

Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC. 

I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are. 

As we've seen, northern cities have cried afoul and declared states of emergency after mere dozens of illegals are shipped to their doorstep. 

Does anyone here actually think it's wrong for Republicans to call out the Democrats here and merely involve them in the process?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Sep 15, 2022)

I think it is pure genius..PLUS only right.  These sanctuary cities and states are so proud of themselves... they need and want the opportunity to take care of these folk.


----------



## ozro (Sep 15, 2022)

The racist and xenophobic are the Fucktards  whining about a few coming to the places they declared sanctuaries. I live in a tiny town in az and our town literally doubled in size due to wetbacks.


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Sep 15, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...


Too bad AMTRAK doesn't have a direct line from the border towns to all the prog infested cities in the blue states.
Drop 'em by the train load, hundreds at a time, all day long.
That would almost make all those billions in subsidies worthwhile


----------



## Hellokitty (Sep 15, 2022)

While I'm good with what republican governors are doing it needs to be followed up with a stronger message and plan for when r's win the house and senate they will be passing legislation to send the illegals back to their home countries.


----------



## Mr. Friscus (Sep 15, 2022)

Hellokitty said:


> While I'm good with what republican governors are doing it needs to be followed up with a stronger message and plan for when r's win the house and senate they will be passing legislation to send the illegals back to their home countries.


It's so tough to convey such an obviously simple message when you have an emotional MSM who demonizes anyone who suggests obeying the law.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 15, 2022)

Filmmaker Ken Burns says DeSantis’ relocation of illegal immigrants 'out of the authoritarian playbook'
		


"Documentary filmmaker Ken Burns agreed with CNN anchor John Berman Thursday that Gov. Ron DeSantis, R-Fla., relocating illegal immigrants to Martha’s Vineyard followed similar themes of authoritarianism found in Nazi Germany."

Wonder how he feels about those illegal immigrants being relocated almost as soon as they arrived in those sanctuary cities?


----------



## Cougarbear (Sep 15, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Send them to sanctuary states and cities. They said they wanted them and so be it! Now who is racist and xenophobic Democrats!!! I hope Obama enjoys them as neighbors. They seem like nice people with their MS-13, drugs and hookers with them.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Sep 15, 2022)

Border towns simply don't have the resources to carry the burden for your entire nation.  Until a policy is in place that actually  defends your nations sovereignty and security, why shouldn't wealthier enclaves do their part to support these apparent asylum seekers?  What is the problem with where within your borders they are situated?

Hopefully they won't receive any gang members or poison dealers.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 15, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...


I didn't like it when Reagan gave amnesty and pushed for chain migrations which is why we are here today seeing the same damn thing as during Reagan.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 15, 2022)

If you identify as a sanctuary city you should have no issue with it.


----------



## struth (Sep 15, 2022)

i don’t see the problem….


----------



## struth (Sep 15, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> I didn't like it when Reagan gave amnesty and pushed for chain migrations which is why we are here today seeing the same damn thing as during Reagan.


the Immigrant Act of 1924 opened the door formally to chain migrant from the entire western hemisphere…reagan wasn’t president then.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 15, 2022)

ozro said:


> The racist and xenophobic are the Fucktards  whining about a few coming to the places they declared sanctuaries. I live in a tiny town in az and our town literally doubled in size due to wetbacks.


What river did they cross to get to Arizona?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 15, 2022)

struth said:


> the Immigrant Act of 1924 opened the door formally to chain migrant from the entire western hemisphere…reagan wasn’t president then.


You seem to forget:
Who did the 1924 Immigration Act favor?








The act established preferences under the quota system for certain relatives of U.S. residents, including their unmarried children under 21, their parents, and spouses at least 21 and over. It also preferred *immigrants at least 21 who were skilled in agriculture and their wives and dependent children under 16*.

Immigration Act of 1924 - Wikipedia​


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 15, 2022)

The Immigration Act of 1990 *helped permit the entry of 20 million people over the next two decades*, the largest number recorded in any 20 year period since the nation's founding. seekers could remain in the United States until conditions in their homelands improved.

Immigration Act of 1990​


----------



## struth (Sep 15, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> You seem to forget:
> Who did the 1924 Immigration Act favor?
> 
> 
> ...


ok?  it favored the western hemisphere because it didn’t but quotas, like it did with other nations…


----------



## struth (Sep 15, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> The Immigration Act of 1990 *helped permit the entry of 20 million people over the next two decades*, the largest number recorded in any 20 year period since the nation's founding. seekers could remain in the United States until conditions in their homelands improved.
> Immigration Act of 1990​


cool, legal immigrants aren’t the issue


----------



## Death-Ninja (Sep 15, 2022)

ozro said:


> The racist and xenophobic are the Fucktards  whining about a few coming to the places they declared sanctuaries. I live in a tiny town in az and our town literally doubled in size due to wetbacks.


You need to form up armed groups and eject the wetbacks yourselves, the federal government is committing treason in the wide open, the only way this stops is when armed Americans intervene, and that means eliminating any badge that so much as clears throat, they are all the enemies of America and that means any means necessary to check both federal and state LE that attempts to render aid to the invading horde, and target American citizens!


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 15, 2022)

struth said:


> cool, legal immigrants aren’t the issue


 seekers could remain in the United States until conditions in their homelands improved.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 15, 2022)

Democrats want them? They can have them

It's delicious listening to their wails


----------



## j-mac (Sep 15, 2022)

The open border was always a plan to destroy red states, that’s why Biden administration was flying them to places like Florida in the first place. Now they scream when they get a taste of their own medicine….


----------



## Calypso Jones (Sep 15, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> I didn't like it when Reagan gave amnesty and pushed for chain migrations which is why we are here today seeing the same damn thing as during Reagan.


BECAUSE...the dems said, do this and we won't do it again..and they lied......as usual.


----------



## Matt National (Sep 15, 2022)

I have no issue with it happening because it reveals something interesting to me. All this talk of accepting illegal immigration, and providing sanctuary for these people, and supporting open borders policies....was really just virtue signaling. The truth is these blue areas were not on the Southern border, knew they were insulated from the issue, and had the luxury to not care about it.

Now, they're getting illegal immigrants as well and they're freaking out....yet they're getting a fraction of what the areas of the Southern border are seeing. I think this campaign is very effective because it's points out the blue state hypocrisy, the NIMBY attitudes, and the lack of care for anything that goes outside of their sphere of power. You know what? The left made this bed and they can lay in it too. Even with this going on they're still not getting the lion share of the issue.


----------



## struth (Sep 15, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> seekers could remain in the United States until conditions in their homelands improved.


cool, legal immigrants aren’t the issue


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 15, 2022)

struth said:


> cool, legal immigrants aren’t the issue


*People arriving at the U.S. border have the right to request asylum without being criminalized, turned back or separated from their children*—even during a pandemic.Jul 1, 2022

Is it legal to cross the U.S. border to seek asylum?​


----------



## JusticeHammer (Sep 15, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Batcat (Sep 15, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...


I am all for shipping illegals to sanctuary states. I live in Florida. DeSantis is my Governor and he looks out for the interests of those who live in Florida.

I am all for immigrants who are legal but against illegal aliens who have  forced their way into line ahead of legal immigrants.

Florida is not a sanctuary state. The illegals will be much happier in a state that welcomes them. They should be treated far better And be happier.









						Florida’s Anti-Sanctuary Law Succeeding – Other States, Please Take Note
					

Rather than souring relations between state and federal officials, Florida's anti-sanctuary law is strengthening them.




					www.immigrationreform.com
				





_In the past ten years, several states have passed legislation trying to clamp down on dangerous sanctuary policies at the local level, with mixed success.  Florida’s 2019 anti-sanctuary law, Senate Bill (SB) 168, is one of the most recent, but some of its distinct features may be why it’s already garnering national attention for how dramatically it’s enhanced the working relationships between state and local law enforcement and federal immigration authorities.  

The chief feature of SB 168 that makes it unique among anti-sanctuary laws is that it doesn’t just ban sanctuary policies, but actually requires some local law enforcement agencies to work actively with Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE).  Principally, the law directs every agency that runs one of Florida’s 67 county jail systems to enter into a formal cooperative agreement with ICE under Section 287(g) of the Immigration and Nationality Act. _





__





						Is Massachusetts a ‘Sanctuary State'? It's Complicated
					





					www.msn.com
				




***snip***
What is Massachusetts' sanctuary status?​_In 2017, Massachusetts' top state court ruled that Massachusetts court officers do not have the authority to arrest someone suspected of being in the U.S. illegally if that person is not facing criminal charges, the state's highest court ruled Monday. That's effectively gave the state sanctuary status.

But for years, advocates have tried to get a bill that would codify sanctuary status in Massachusetts, and it hasn't passed, despite Democrats, who tend to support sanctuary status more than Republicans, controlling the Legislature._


----------



## struth (Sep 15, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> *People arriving at the U.S. border have the right to request asylum without being criminalized, turned back or separated from their children*—even during a pandemic.Jul 1, 2022
> Is it legal to cross the U.S. border to seek asylum?​


yep nobody has a problem with legal immigration…it’s legal…did you bother to read the rest of your link?  it outlines the process


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 15, 2022)

*They should have thought of this a LOONG LOOOOOONG time ago!!!!*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 15, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...



*Abbott has a line of buses, never stopping..........shipping these invaders where they belong........to those front doors of those politicians that claim to love them SO MUCH!*


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2022)

Border communities are tired of open borders. 

If this provides them some relief, it's great.

Democrats should be sending busses to the border to pick up the gifts they tell to surge the border. 

Democrats were fine with pedo peter flying unaccompanied minors to all his buddies at night.


----------



## Mr. Friscus (Sep 15, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> *People arriving at the U.S. border have the right to request asylum without being criminalized, turned back or separated from their children*—even during a pandemic.Jul 1, 2022
> Is it legal to cross the U.S. border to seek asylum?​


Google Search:

Asylum is *a form of protection which allows an individual to remain in the United States instead of being removed (deported) to a country where he or she fears persecution or harm*.

How is the native govt's of these illegal immigrants persecuting them?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 15, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...


All migrants illegally crossing the border should be herded on to large cargo planes and flown to China, as China has 75 million uninhabited skyscraper apartment buildings and no one to live in them and thus plan to demolition them.


----------



## Thunk (Sep 15, 2022)

The border states are sending less than 1% of the illegals...they should up it to 49%...and they could still say we have more than you.


----------



## 1srelluc (Sep 15, 2022)

Yep.....*Do your part.*

Border Transportation Funding | Office of the Texas Governor


----------



## skye (Sep 15, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> I think it is pure genius..PLUS only right.  These sanctuary cities and states are so proud of themselves... they need and want the opportunity to take care of these folk.




What he says ^^^^^


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 15, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> All migrants illegally crossing the border should be herded on to large cargo planes and flown to China, as China has 75 million uninhabited skyscraper apartment buildings and no one to live in them and thus plan to *demolition* them.



The word you were seeking is "demolish".


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 15, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> "Documentary filmmaker Ken Burns agreed with CNN anchor John Berman Thursday that Gov. Ron DeSantis, R-Fla., relocating illegal immigrants to Martha’s Vineyard followed similar themes of authoritarianism found in Nazi Germany." Wonder how he feels about those illegal immigrants being relocated almost as soon as they arrived in those sanctuary cities?



So much for my respect for filmmaker Ken Burns.  He should have stuck to making documentaries about the National Parks.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 15, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Are you okay with Border States Sending Illegal Immigrants to NYC, DC, and Martha's Vineyard?​



How could anyone not be?  They are OK with millions flooding into the border states!  Funny how so many northern blue city mayors who never had a word of complaint before now that a FEW migrants are dumped unwanted on them now suddenly want this to be a "national" issue now.


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 15, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Filmmaker Ken Burns says DeSantis’ relocation of illegal immigrants 'out of the authoritarian playbook'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken Burns should stick to baseball

Because he knows nothing about politics


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 15, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> *People arriving at the U.S. border have the right to request asylum without being criminalized, turned back or separated from their children*—even during a pandemic.Jul 1, 2022
> 
> Is it legal to cross the U.S. border to seek asylum?​


No.
They must request asylum from the first country they enter.  How many countries have the illegals from  Nigeria cross?  We have illegals from 115 countries,  all claiming their country borders the US.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 16, 2022)

I find it utterly hilarious to watch these smug self righteous idiots whine when illegals actually start showing up on _their_ doorsteps.


----------



## Vrenn (Sep 16, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...



Wrong?  Wrong>  How about illegal as hell. It's called kidnapping bordering on human trafficing.  What the Norther Guvs and Mayors need to do is to find at least one person that was treated this way that didn't wish it to happen and then bring charges on the Texas and Florida Governors.  This is another case of you and your bunch of criminals committing felonies. and you think it's a good thing as long as it happens to the other side.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 16, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> I didn't like it when Reagan gave amnesty and pushed for chain migrations which is why we are here today seeing the same damn thing as during Reagan.



Pure fantasy.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 16, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...


Its great.

It lets anyone who had any doubt about it before know, without any doubt, that republicans who do and support this type of stuff  truly are the scum of the earth.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Wrong?  Wrong>  How about illegal as hell. It's called kidnapping bordering on human trafficing.  What the Norther Guvs and Mayors need to do is to find at least one person that was treated this way that didn't wish it to happen and then bring charges on the Texas and Florida Governors.  This is another case of you and your bunch of criminals committing felonies. and you think it's a good thing as long as it happens to the other side.


These people crossed the border illegally from a corrupt, poverty-stricken country. 1.) They don’t get a say in where we put them. 2.) Do you really think any of them give a loose shit in a high wind where they get bussed to?

Besides, it’s my understanding they only bussed thosed who agreed to it and signed a waiver.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 16, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...



100% correct. It seems many of these cities wanted to be Sanctuary Cities in Name Only


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 16, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Its great.
> 
> It lets anyone who had any doubt about it before know, without any doubt, that republicans who do and support this type of stuff  truly are the scum of the earth.



How many illegals you got sleeping on your couch or couches?

Let us know


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Wrong?  Wrong>  How about illegal as hell. It's called kidnapping bordering on human trafficing.  What the Norther Guvs and Mayors need to do is to find at least one person that was treated this way that didn't wish it to happen and then bring charges on the Texas and Florida Governors.  This is another case of you and your bunch of criminals committing felonies. and you think it's a good thing as long as it happens to the other side.


Progs have an agenda. For votes. And you know it. I am really starting to believe we have had a coup in this nation for a while now. And Trump interfered with that as the real rulers cannot or did not make it known officially. To be blended in world government this must happen. And the other side who still has some beliefs in a sovereign nation will exhaust every way they can to bring this to the American people that are under a spell.


----------



## Vrenn (Sep 16, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> These people crossed the border illegally from a corrupt, poverty-stricken country. 1.) They don’t get a say in where we put them. 2.) Do you really think any of them give a loose shit in a high wind where they get bussed to?
> 
> Besides, it’s my understanding they only bussed thosed who agreed to it and signed a waiver.



Okay, a Criminal robs a candy store.  What you are saying is, he just forfeited all his rights and the cops can beat him to a pulp before they throw him in the back seat of the patrol car.  Not to mention, slam his head with the entrance on the way in (your fearless leader even openly suggested this).  Even a criminal has natural rights and you want to remove them because it makes you seem so Macho.  This is just one of the reasons we fired  your Orange Deity.

Now about why they agreed.  Here is what Desantos told them to get them to agree.  Except he lied and just dumped them at the Airport.  Why is Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis sending migrants to Martha's Vineyard?

_*Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis has taken credit for sending two charter planes filled with migrants to the island of Martha's Vineyard.

The migrants, reportedly 50 men, women and children, were dropped off at the airport with nothing but a brochure from the island's service center, officials said.

According to state Rep. Dylan Fernandes, a Democrat from Falmouth, the migrants were dropped off on Martha's Vineyard by chartered flights from Texas.
*_
*"Many don't know where they are," he said in a tweet. "They say they were told they would be given housing and jobs."*

There were no jobs, no housing, no food, nothing.  Just a single brochure welcoming them to the city.  Similar to sitting in front of a play ground in a van offering candy to children to get them into your van.  Which would get you a few years in Prison in ANY STATE IN THE UNION.


----------



## Vrenn (Sep 16, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> Progs have an agenda. For votes. And you know it. I am really starting to believe we have had a coup in this nation for a while now. And Trump interfered with that as the real rulers cannot or did not make it known officially. To be blended in world government this must happen. And the other side who still has some beliefs in a sovereign nation will exhaust every way they can to bring this to the American people that are under a spell.



We have a Coup every 2 and 4 years by law.  It's called "An Election".  I also call it a legal "Revolution".  The spell is Democracy and Freedom.  We can't afford having another 4 years of Rump who will get even more outlandish and drive us further from the Representative Government we should have.  We having to reestablish many parts of the Federal Republic right now and are just now starting to see the damage that mad man did to our country.  And you have the gall to talk about others being under a spell?  Newsflash:  You are part of the Maga Domestic Terrorist and Traitor Cult and are definitately under a spell.  I do hope you get better.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 16, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> *People arriving at the U.S. border have the right to request asylum without being criminalized, turned back or separated from their children*—even during a pandemic.Jul 1, 2022
> Is it legal to cross the U.S. border to seek asylum?​


Wanting a better paying life is not asylum….


----------



## j-mac (Sep 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> We have a Coup every 2 and 4 years by law.  It's called "An Election".  I also call it a legal "Revolution".  The spell is Democracy and Freedom.  We can't afford having another 4 years of Rump who will get even more outlandish and drive us further from the Representative Government we should have.  We having to reestablish many parts of the Federal Republic right now and are just now starting to see the damage that mad man did to our country.  And you have the gall to talk about others being under a spell?  Newsflash:  You are part of the Maga Domestic Terrorist and Traitor Cult and are definitately under a spell.  I do hope you get better.


So, let me get this straight…if you lose an election, that’s a coup to you?


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> We have a Coup every 2 and 4 years by law.  It's called "An Election".  I also call it a legal "Revolution".  The spell is Democracy and Freedom.  We can't afford having another 4 years of Rump who will get even more outlandish and drive us further from the Representative Government we should have.  We having to reestablish many parts of the Federal Republic right now and are just now starting to see the damage that mad man did to our country.  And you have the gall to talk about others being under a spell?  Newsflash:  You are part of the Maga Domestic Terrorist and Traitor Cult and are definitately under a spell.  I do hope you get better.


We are not a Republic now. Start from that. Stop lying.


----------



## hadit (Sep 16, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> I didn't like it when Reagan gave amnesty and pushed for chain migrations which is why we are here today seeing the same damn thing as during Reagan.


How does that relate to so-called sanctuary cities being unwilling to take in illegal immigrants?


----------



## struth (Sep 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Okay, a Criminal robs a candy store.  What you are saying is, he just forfeited all his rights and the cops can beat him to a pulp before they throw him in the back seat of the patrol car.  Not to mention, slam his head with the entrance on the way in (your fearless leader even openly suggested this).  Even a criminal has natural rights and you want to remove them because it makes you seem so Macho.  This is just one of the reasons we fired  your Orange Deity.
> 
> Now about why they agreed.  Here is what Desantos told them to get them to agree.  Except he lied and just dumped them at the Airport.  Why is Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis sending migrants to Martha's Vineyard?
> 
> ...


It's ashame that the people of Martha's Vineyard can't help them out...what were they promised when they were dropped off in FL by the Xiden admin?  Anything?


----------



## Blaster (Sep 16, 2022)

I say spread the wealth.


----------



## hadit (Sep 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Wrong?  Wrong>  How about illegal as hell. It's called kidnapping bordering on human trafficing.  What the Norther Guvs and Mayors need to do is to find at least one person that was treated this way that didn't wish it to happen and then bring charges on the Texas and Florida Governors.  This is another case of you and your bunch of criminals committing felonies. and you think it's a good thing as long as it happens to the other side.


If you enter a country illegally, you lose the freedom to go where you want and do what you want because you have broken that country's laws and you are a criminal. You might as well claim they are being kidnapped if they are detained and deported.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Sep 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> "It's called kidnapping...."


Really? Is that what it is called?
Do you have evidence that ANY of those people were FORCED onto the buses/ planes?
No?
Then STFU.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm not only "ok" with it, I think every single one should be sent to these holier than thou sanctuary cities and states!
So sick of seeing Biden and other Dims bitching about this! Goddamn hypocrites!


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> *People arriving at the U.S. border have the right to request asylum without being criminalized, turned back or separated from their children*—even during a pandemic.Jul 1, 2022
> Is it legal to cross the U.S. border to seek asylum?​



Only through a legal entry point.


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2022)

I have a better idea.

Instead of sending them to the Communist state how about sending them back to wherever the hell they came from?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 16, 2022)

_'Screw 'em - Send them more!'_

As Republicans bring the Democrat-created Open Border Illegal Immigrant Crisis to the Democrats' 'playground' / literal doorsteps, Liberals / Democrats are freaking out over receiving  total numbers of Illegals border states see in 1 hour.

And social media is dragging them for their freak out and their reaction to the GOP's attempt to hold Democrats accountable for their border crisis by making it their problem, too.

Oh, its all fun and games until the Obamas, Bidens, Kerrys, and Kennedys see a Latino in Martha's Vineyard and VP Harris has a couple of Latinos outside her front gate, huh?!

(I thought fences didn't work and were a waste of time and money...)

 










						Martha's Vineyard's 'humanitarian crisis' statement ridiculed on social media: 'Screw them, send more'
					

Social media users mocked Martha’s Vineyard Chamber of Commerce Twitter account claiming the recent influx of 50 migrants constituted a “humanitarian crisis.”




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## mamooth (Sep 16, 2022)

Still bragging about your human trafficking stunt? Really?


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2022)

When will Medina, Washington- home of Gates and Bezos get a planeful of Illegals?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Sep 16, 2022)

It's amusing to think all Republicans have left are culture wars and "stunts" like this one...which will blow up in their faces.

Oh well, on their own heads..


----------



## struth (Sep 16, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Still bragging about your human trafficking stunt? Really?


this is xiden human trafficking stunt…his pro-cartel policies have created a human rights crisis on the border and he’s done nothing to help.  The demafascict have all cheered it on as states on the border have suffered as well. 

It’s time for you all to do your fair share and step up to the plate…texas and fl are merely helping you, help


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 16, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Still bragging about your human trafficking stunt? Really?





mamooth said:


> human trafficking stunt


----------



## struth (Sep 16, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> It's amusing to think all Republicans have left are culture wars and "stunts" like this one...which will blow up in their faces.
> 
> Oh well, on their own heads..


what makes you think illegal immigrant is a “culture war” issue?


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> It's amusing to think all Republicans have left are culture wars and "stunts" like this one...which will blow up in their faces.
> 
> Oh well, on their own heads..




The libs are the ones who started the "culture wars" not the Republicans.


Inventing things like Gay Marriage and promoting the idea of allowing men to compete against broads weren't started by anyone remotely conservative.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Sep 16, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> The libs are the ones who started the "culture wars" not the Republicans.
> 
> 
> Inventing things like Gay Marriage and promoting the idea of allowing men to compete against broads weren't started by anyone remotely conservative.


The culture wars started in the early 80's when the Republican party sold their platform out to the Christian Conservative right.
Just about the same time, AIDS was demonized....and so it began.

And they are exclusively waged by conservative religious zealots.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 16, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Still bragging about your human trafficking stunt? Really?




'MY' human trafficking stunt?





 

Oh, poor lil' snowflake...you mean the illegal transporting of criminal illegal aliens across state lines, which Biden and Democrats have been perpetrating for nearly 2 years now after creating their Un-Constututional, illegal Open Border Illegal Immigration Crisis...

Moronic, desperate, freaked-out comments like yours are why Democrats and snowflakes like you are being dragged by Americans on social media.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> The culture wars started in the early 80's when the Republican party sold their platform out to the Christian Conservative right.
> Just about the same time, AIDS was demonized....and so it began.
> 
> And they are exclusively waged by conservative religious zealots.




People were against Gay Marriage long before the 1980's, Jack.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Sep 16, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Still bragging about your human trafficking stunt? Really?


Human trafficking? Really? 
Do you even know what the term means?
What are these people being FORCED to do after being transported?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 16, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Human trafficking? Really?
> Do you even know what the term means?
> What are these people being FORCED to do after being transported?


Work off debt to Cartels for getting them into the US, participate in the sex trafficking industry, apply for US tax payer-funded benefits, register for free housing, education, medical, phones, etc...


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 16, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> When will Medina, Washington- home of Gates and Bezos get a planeful of Illegals?


DAMN GOOD IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!

They wouldn't even have to fly them in.  They could bus them over the 520 Bridge from Seattle.  Cheaper transportation.


----------



## August West (Sep 16, 2022)

The refugees are being well treated as the Martha Vineyard communities welcome them. I`m sure the immigrants are happy to put the Ku Kluxxers in their rear view mirrors.








						Martha’s Vineyard steps up to help migrants, Rachael Rollins ‘looking into’ Ron DeSantis sending the immigrants
					

Martha’s Vineyard residents and groups jumped into action to help the dozens of migrants who were flown to the island without warning, as Gov. Charlie Baker on Thursday said the state is &#82…




					www.bostonherald.com


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 16, 2022)

August West said:


> The refugees are being well treated as the Martha Vineyard communities welcome them. I`m sure the immigrants are happy to put the Ku Kluxxers in their rear view mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those white elitists -- well, maybe half-white elitists like Big Mike and Barry -- are shitting themselves over having their own little corner invaded by the third world.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 16, 2022)

August West said:


> The refugees are being well treated as the Martha Vineyard communities welcome them. I`m sure the immigrants are happy to put the Ku Kluxxers in their rear view mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Martha’s Vineyard migrants to be sheltered on Cape Cod; Baker activates National Guard
					

Gov. Charlie Baker on Friday announced that the state will be transporting dozens of migrants to a military base on Cape Cod after they were unexpectedly flown to Martha’s Vineyard earlier this week.




					www.boston25news.com
				




"BOURNE, Mass. — Gov. Charlie Baker on Friday announced that the state will be transporting dozens of migrants to a military base on Cape Cod after they were unexpectedly flown to Martha’s Vineyard earlier this week."

and they were immediately shipped out.

NIMBY, right?


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 16, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> It's amusing to think all Republicans have left are culture wars and "stunts" like this one...which will blow up in their faces.
> 
> Oh well, on their own heads..


For many of them, these people are subhuman anyway.  No big deal.  Fun stuff.  Good times.

This is a serious issue that needs serious discussion, but that doesn't appear to be in the cards any time soon.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Martha’s Vineyard migrants to be sheltered on Cape Cod; Baker activates National Guard
> 
> 
> Gov. Charlie Baker on Friday announced that the state will be transporting dozens of migrants to a military base on Cape Cod after they were unexpectedly flown to Martha’s Vineyard earlier this week.
> ...



Interesting.   Did the Illegals WANT to leave Martha's Vineyard?   Are they being FORCED onto transports to a Cape Cod military base?

Sounds like Baker is engaging in human trafficking.

If I was an illegal , I sure the hell would prefer living in MV instead of a fucking military base.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## August West (Sep 16, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> When will Medina, Washington- home of Gates and Bezos get a planeful of Illegals?


Because you hate these people you assume Gates and Bezos do too?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 16, 2022)

And (of course) you should know that the South already tried  this shit back in the 1960's with black people. 


Racists are always going to be racists...  The parties may change but racism in the South remains.


----------



## 1srelluc (Sep 16, 2022)

*Do your part!

Border Transportation Funding | Office of the Texas Governor

DeSantis really needs to set-up a site to donate to the "cause" like Wheels did. *


----------



## August West (Sep 16, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Martha’s Vineyard migrants to be sheltered on Cape Cod; Baker activates National Guard
> 
> 
> Gov. Charlie Baker on Friday announced that the state will be transporting dozens of migrants to a military base on Cape Cod after they were unexpectedly flown to Martha’s Vineyard earlier this week.
> ...


Wrong. They`re being taken to a facility that`s equipped to fill their needs.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2022)

August West said:


> Because you hate these people you assume Gates and Bezos do too?



I don't hate Illegals at all.

I don't think that they should be in America, but if they are going to be here- let them live among the liberal elite.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 16, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Martha’s Vineyard migrants to be sheltered on Cape Cod; Baker activates National Guard
> 
> 
> Gov. Charlie Baker on Friday announced that the state will be transporting dozens of migrants to a military base on Cape Cod after they were unexpectedly flown to Martha’s Vineyard earlier this week.
> ...


So much fir being 'welcomed'.... another snowflake lie.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## easyt65 (Sep 16, 2022)

August West said:


> Because you hate these people you assume Gates and Bezos do too?


Marthas Vineyard residents are proving they do...


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2022)

August West said:


> Wrong. They`re being taken to a facility that`s equipped to fill their needs.




They need jobs and other opportunities to earn money.

How is a military base able to provide that?    They have buck privates around to do the landscaping and police the area for free.


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 16, 2022)

August West said:


> The refugees are being well treated as the Martha Vineyard communities welcome them. I`m sure the immigrants are happy to put the Ku Kluxxers in their rear view mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. Seeing this, I'm sure there will be MANY more groups of migrants headed for MV. Glad to see the left finally stepping up to their commitments to migrants.

I'd like to see 10-20,000 migrants a month heading for MV, Rehoboth Beach, Kennebunkport, Nantucket, Napa, Beverly Hills, etc.

Let's make it happen!


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2022)

A lot of the residents of Martha's Vineyard leave the island after Labor Day and return to one of their other homes as the weather starts to be less than ideal on MV. 

Why not allow the Illegals to stay in the temporarily vacant homes until next spring?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 16, 2022)

August West said:


> The refugees are being well treated as the Martha Vineyard communities welcome them. I`m sure the immigrants are happy to put the Ku Kluxxers in their rear view mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good.  Send a few thousand more.


----------



## themirrorthief (Sep 16, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> It's amusing to think all Republicans have left are culture wars and "stunts" like this one...which will blow up in their faces.
> 
> Oh well, on their own heads..


speaking of stunts...whatever happened to liberal god anthony weiner  he had a huge package of ideas aimed at young ladies


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 16, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Why not allow the Illegals to stay in the temporarily vacant homes until next spring?



...like how Democrat governors / mayors are forcing luxury hotels to fill their vacancies with illegals....?!

Great idea.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 16, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> _'Screw 'em - Send them more!'_
> 
> As Republicans bring the Democrat-created Open Border Illegal Immigrant Crisis to the Democrats' 'playground' / literal doorsteps, Liberals / Democrats are freaking out over receiving  total numbers of Illegals border states see in 1 hour.
> 
> ...


You mean the MAGAt-GOP make believe melt down?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 16, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> speaking of stunts...whatever happened to liberal god anthony weiner  he had a huge package of ideas aimed at young ladies


The Democrats dumped him....while you MAGAt-GOPrs voted for your sexual gropper TWICE.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 16, 2022)

The people living at Martha's Vineyard are perfectly capable of handling about 50,000, 100,000, and even more, illegal immigrants who need help acclimatizing to their new home in our society.

They should be welcoming them with open arms, open homes, and open wallets to help these poor illegal immigrants especially those like the Obama's who have always promoted such a policy.

Better yet let's make Martha's Vineyard into the new Ellis Island where all illegal immigrants have to go to check in.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## okfine (Sep 16, 2022)

easyt65 said:


> _'Screw 'em - Send them more!'_
> 
> As Republicans bring the Democrat-created Open Border Illegal Immigrant Crisis to the Democrats' 'playground' / literal doorsteps, Liberals / Democrats are freaking out over receiving  total numbers of Illegals border states see in 1 hour.
> 
> ...


Authoritarians are getting their antics handed back to them. There is always a back story. Try posting that.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## marvin martian (Sep 16, 2022)

August West said:


> Wrong. They`re being taken to a facility that`s equipped to fill their needs.



Awesome. *Much *more to come. About time you people stepped up.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 16, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> For many of them, these people are subhuman anyway.  No big deal.  Fun stuff.  Good times.
> 
> This is a serious issue that needs serious discussion, but that doesn't appear to be in the cards any time soon.


God, it's fun to watch you squirm and hear you squeal.  

54 days.


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 16, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 696961
> 
> The people living at Martha's Vineyard are perfectly capable of handling about 50,000, 100,000, and even more, illegal immigrants who need help acclimatizing to their new home in our society.
> 
> ...



I expect to see the migrants' children in Martha's Vineyard schools come Monday morning. Anything less is racism.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 16, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> God, it's fun to watch you squirm and hear you squeal.
> 
> 54 days.


I know.  Things are definitely going your way right now.


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 16, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I know.  Things are definitely going your way right now.



So migrants being placed in welcoming, willing, loving sanctuary communities isn't "your way"?

I suspected as much...


----------



## Oddball (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 16, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 696961
> 
> The people living at Martha's Vineyard are perfectly capable of handling about 50,000, 100,000, and even more, illegal immigrants who need help acclimatizing to their new home in our society.
> 
> ...


Sens hundreds of thousands and millions to all, lily white Prog areas. America is dying. Wake these assholes up.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 16, 2022)

candycorn said:


> And (of course) you should know that the South already tried  this shit back in the 1960's with black people.
> 
> 
> Racists are always going to be racists...  The parties may change but racism in the South remains.


When did Martha's Vinyard become the south?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Sep 16, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Filmmaker Ken Burns says DeSantis’ relocation of illegal immigrants 'out of the authoritarian playbook'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dimmers are so ignorant claiming our actions are the actions they have taken.


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...



Yes, it was a brilliant move.


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 16, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 696961
> 
> The people living at Martha's Vineyard are perfectly capable of handling about 50,000, 100,000, and even more, illegal immigrants who need help acclimatizing to their new home in our society.
> 
> ...



Ted Cruz just wrote a bill proposing several new ports of entry for migrants. They include Martha's Vineyard, Rehoboth Beach in Delaware (Biden's playground), Nantucket, and Napa and Marin Counties in California (where Newsom and Pelosi own mansions). I think it's a great idea. Let the sanctuary communities start stepping up to the commitments they made.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 16, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Still bragging about your human trafficking stunt? Really?


What are you talking about? Biden has been bussing and flying illegals his entire presidency.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Sep 16, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> speaking of stunts...whatever happened to liberal god anthony weiner  he had a huge package of ideas aimed at young ladies


Who gives a shit?..well, obviously, you do. Cause you bring it up.
It's the Weiner of your discontent.


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 16, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> So migrants being placed in welcoming, willing, loving sanctuary communities isn't "your way"?
> 
> I suspected as much...


Did a migrant chicken roost in Mac1958 s underground bunker?

Is it eating his emergency good rations and spreading dangerous diseases among mac’s family?

He was cool with 5 million migrants being dumped by biden into Trump loving border states

But now the shoe is on the other foot


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 16, 2022)

Martha's Vineyard's 'humanitarian crisis' is just 0.000025% of the border crisis

....but elitist Liberals are callimg 50 Illegals a 'humanitarian crisis'


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 16, 2022)

La Vina de Marta.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 16, 2022)

Are Thinkers  OK with it?
We know it to be perfection
And as soon as put to the acid test we see what a bunch of lying hypocrites the illegal lovers are.  Fine for TX and Fl but not in my town-Lib101

Has a Go Fund Me page been established?


----------



## excalibur (Sep 16, 2022)

Leftoid hypocrisy strikes again.

But dumping millions of illegals into working-class and middle-class areas is okay.



*...*​​
*But a report from Fox News points out that only a year ago, Keith Chastinover, a progressive county commissioner for Dukes County, where Martha's Vineyard is located, said the highly exclusive area should be a haven for illegals.*​
*In fact, he said he would "love" to see that happen.*​
*"I would love Martha’s Vineyard to become a haven for new immigrants to this country, but Senator Cruz has no idea what he’s talking about regarding a 'border crisis,'" Chatinover said at the time.*​
*...*​









						What happened? Just a year ago, official said Martha's Vineyard should be 'haven' for illegals
					

Amid the new war that has broken out just this week over Joe Biden's decision when he took office to trash all of President Trump's border security measures like Remain-in-Mexico and the border wall construction, an interesting detail has emerged.




					www.wnd.com


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 16, 2022)

It's called *lying*.
Liberals treat trespassers like shit.


----------



## excalibur (Sep 16, 2022)

Martha’s Vineyard local calls on Obamas to open their $12M home to migrants
					

Jane Chittick, a former town official and crime novelist who’s lived in Martha’s Vineyard for 42 years, called out the island’s wealthy residents, including the Obamas, for not we…




					nypost.com


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 16, 2022)

They didn't stay there long, did they?  Dems are lousy when it comes to "practice what you preach".


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 16, 2022)

What happened? These  elitists were forced to actually practice what they preach. All they did was show their blatant racism. DeSantis wins again.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 16, 2022)

They are showing us all what hypocrites they are. They've been silent when towns in Texas and Arizona have complained, but now that they are having to deal with a handful, they immediately start screaming. GOD I HATE THESE PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2022)

Commissioner Chastinover didn't think that Illegals would actually be sent there.

When his bluff was called, the libs went to "Plan B" , incarcerating the Illegals in a Cape Cod military base involuntarily.


----------



## DukeU (Sep 16, 2022)

Democrats volunteering to accept more illegals into their community will be along any minute now.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Democrats volunteering to accept more illegals into their community will be along any minute now.




No.

The libs will volunteer to accept more illegals into YOUR community, not theirs. 

This is about Virtue Signaling you know.

Not only does it keep the illegals out of their hair- it provides an opportunity to literally crucify conservatives for failing to kiss the butts of the illegals they do settle among them.


----------



## excalibur (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Vrenn (Sep 16, 2022)

j-mac said:


> So, let me get this straight…if you lose an election, that’s a coup to you?



So far, it's been you MAGAs that are operating that way.  Rump lost, get over it and support Biden and support the next elected president.  And stop lying.


----------



## DukeU (Sep 16, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> No



Surely, they will.        <checks watch>


----------



## excalibur (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 16, 2022)

Democrats are consistent. They are extremely generous with YOUR Tax money. And they are extremely welcoming with illegals as long as it's YOUR backyard. This is Democrat hypocrisy on parade. They can't hide from who they are, I say keep them into D.C., Martha's Vineyard, Chicago, hell drop em off in front of the White House. We'll get the ultimate video of Biden yelling GET OFF MY LAWN!!!!


----------



## DukeU (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## excalibur (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## JGalt (Sep 16, 2022)

excalibur said:


> Leftoid hypocrisy strikes again.
> 
> But dumping millions of illegals into working-class and middle-class areas is okay.
> 
> ...



I did some digging through the online publication of the MV Times and found there was some discussion about making the island a sanctuary back in 2017. But as far as I could find, it went over like a fart in a submarine.

Immigration forum explores how the Vineyard can support its immigrants - The Martha's Vineyard Times


----------



## j-mac (Sep 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> So far, it's been you MAGAs that are operating that way.  Rump lost, get over it and support Biden and support the next elected president.  And stop lying.


Suck a dick…I will never bend a knee to a dumbass like Biden.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 16, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...


So, QOP loons are okay with human trafficking?


Just to be clear.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 16, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> No.
> 
> The libs will volunteer to accept more illegals into YOUR community, not theirs.
> 
> ...


I love that I live in a town of about 1000 folks, among whom an illegal would stand out like the proverbial sore thumb, and would probably look like one too when we got through with him.

In a state whose governor has vowed that we will take no illegals anywhere in the state!


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 16, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> *People arriving at the U.S. border have the right to request asylum without being criminalized, turned back or separated from their children*—even during a pandemic.Jul 1, 2022
> 
> Is it legal to cross the U.S. border to seek asylum?​



Their not seeking asylum. Certain conditions must be met. Biden and the rest of the leftists have opened the border full blown. He should be  in jail. Everyone but you sheep knows they’ve been doing this for 40 years. It’s one of the means to fundamentally change America. Grooming leftists bots like yourself is another.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 16, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...


Florida's a border state?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 16, 2022)

otto105 said:


> So, QOP loons are okay with human trafficking?
> 
> 
> Just to be clear.


Of course they are.    Remember how they keep talking about pedophiles?   Those who accuse are really con-fessing.


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 16, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> I didn't like it when Reagan gave amnesty and pushed for chain migrations which is why we are here today seeing the same damn thing as during Reagan.


We were seeing that long before Reagan.


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 16, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Filmmaker Ken Burns says DeSantis’ relocation of illegal immigrants 'out of the authoritarian playbook'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken Burns has the resources to has a few dozen on his property. He should step up to the plate and take them in. Money where his mouth is.


----------



## Mr. Friscus (Sep 16, 2022)

otto105 said:


> So, QOP loons are okay with human trafficking?
> 
> 
> Just to be clear.


QOP? Who is human trafficking?  I don't think you know the definition of the word.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Okay, a Criminal robs a candy store.  What you are saying is, he just forfeited all his rights



To begin with, non-citizens are not afforded all the same rights as citizens. Secondly, entering the country illegally is, by definition, a crime. Third, criminals are moved all the time to different prisons or trial venues. They have no say whatsoever in where we put them.


Vrenn said:


> and the cops can beat him to a pulp before they throw him in the back seat of the patrol car.  Not to mention, slam his head with the entrance on the way in (your fearless leader even openly suggested this).



Don’t be an idiot. I said they don’t get a say in where we put them. This does not in any way translate to cops having the right to beat them.

Grow up.


Vrenn said:


> Even a criminal has natural rights and you want to remove them because it makes you seem so Macho.  This is just one of the reasons we fired  your Orange Deity.



I never suggested _removing_ any rights. I said they don’t get a say in where we put them. Which means - given their crime of entering the country illegally - the right to go anywhere in the country they wish is a right they never had in the first place.


Vrenn said:


> Now about why they agreed.  Here is what Desantos told them to get them to agree.  Except he lied and just dumped them at the Airport.  Why is Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis sending migrants to Martha's Vineyard?
> 
> _*Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis has taken credit for sending two charter planes filled with migrants to the island of Martha's Vineyard.
> 
> ...



There were no jobs, food or housing for them in Florida or Texas either. So?

Democrats asked for this shit when governors and mayors defied immigration law to offer sanctuary to these people.


----------



## Mr. Friscus (Sep 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> So far, it's been you MAGAs that are operating that way.  Rump lost, get over it and support Biden and support the next elected president.  And stop lying.


So the "Not my president" movement by Democrats under Trump and calling him an illegitimate president is just so accepting. LOL


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Wrong?  Wrong>  How about illegal as hell. It's called kidnapping bordering on human trafficing.  What the Norther Guvs and Mayors need to do is to find at least one person that was treated this way that didn't wish it to happen and then bring charges on the Texas and Florida Governors.  This is another case of you and your bunch of criminals committing felonies. and you think it's a good thing as long as it happens to the other side.


They have signed agreements from every invader.  You might have a point in letting the millions stay in these border towns of a few thousand.  Let them starve, sleep in the streets, when they break into homes to steal, give them the old BLAMMO.

Get a ditch digger to dig a mass grave.  Thrown them in with the drownings.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 16, 2022)

How could be against it? If Old Brandon wants to open the borders we need to spread the wealth around.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 16, 2022)

Send the next batch to the Hamptons.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Wrong?  Wrong>  How about illegal as hell. It's called kidnapping bordering on human trafficing.  What the Norther Guvs and Mayors need to do is to find at least one person that was treated this way that didn't wish it to happen and then bring charges on the Texas and Florida Governors.  This is another case of you and your bunch of criminals committing felonies. and you think it's a good thing as long as it happens to the other side.



Another leftist with a law degree in feelings. 





Vrenn said:


> Okay, a Criminal robs a candy store.  What you are saying is, he just forfeited all his rights and the cops can beat him to a pulp before they throw him in the back seat of the patrol car.  Not to mention, slam his head with the entrance on the way in (your fearless leader even openly suggested this).  Even a criminal has natural rights and you want to remove them because it makes you seem so Macho.  This is just one of the reasons we fired  your Orange Deity.
> 
> Now about why they agreed.  Here is what Desantos told them to get them to agree.  Except he lied and just dumped them at the Airport.  Why is Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis sending migrants to Martha's Vineyard?
> 
> ...



Feeeeeeeellllllliiinnngggssssss.
Nothing more than feeeeeeeellllliiiiinnnggggggsssssss


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 16, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> To begin with, non-citizens are not afforded all the same rights as citizens. Secondly, entering the country illegally is, by definition, a crime. Third, criminals are moved all the time to different prisons or trial venues. They have no say whatsoever in where we put them.
> 
> 
> Don’t be an idiot. I said they don’t get a say in where we put them. This does not in any way translate to cops having the right to beat them.
> ...


According to the black press secretary with the bad wig, Fuckwad Biden promised them housing and a job.  That's why they are here.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 16, 2022)

candycorn said:


> And (of course) you should know that the South already tried  this shit back in the 1960's with black people.
> 
> 
> Racists are always going to be racists...  The parties may change but racism in the South remains.



There’s your problem. NPR is nothing but taxpayer funded leftist talking points. No wonder you have no idea what’s going on in this country.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 16, 2022)

Why isn’t the Kenyan and the Mooch who praised and defended illegals during his administration sticking up for them now? They’re just letting them be kicked out of MV. Both of them are lying scum.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 16, 2022)

candycorn said:


> And (of course) you should know that the South already tried  this shit back in the 1960's with black people.
> 
> 
> Racists are always going to be racists...  The parties may change but racism in the South remains.


Yep, this is very reminiscent of corrupt Democrat Party's dark past and present.
Both Joe Biden and Hillary Clinton have bragged that klansman Robert Byrd was their mentor.
The Democrat Party's many hate groups disgust mainstream voters.
klan
nation of islam
BLM
Black Panthers
Antifa


----------



## candycorn (Sep 16, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> There’s your problem. NPR is nothing but taxpayer funded leftist talking points.


And of course you don't listen to NPR so you're speaking from extreme ignorance as always.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 16, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Yep, this is very reminiscent of corrupt Democrat Party's dark past and present.


And you're applauding the actions none the less?  Wow....  

Racist remain racists...parties change...racism stays the same. 


TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Both Joe Biden and Hillary Clinton have bragged that klansman Robert Byrd was their mentor.
> The Democrat Party's many hate groups disgust mainstream voters.
> klan
> nation of islam
> ...


306>232...  

your blob lost bigly.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 16, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> To begin with, non-citizens are not afforded all the same rights as citizens. Secondly, entering the country illegally is, by definition, a crime. Third, criminals are moved all the time to different prisons or trial venues. They have no say whatsoever in where we put them.
> 
> 
> Don’t be an idiot. I said they don’t get a say in where we put them. This does not in any way translate to cops having the right to beat them.
> ...


What makes them an illegal.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 16, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> According to the black press secretary with the bad wig, Fuckwad Biden promised them housing and a job.  That's why they are here.


never happened.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 16, 2022)

candycorn said:


> never happened.


Then why did she say it did?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 16, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> What makes them an illegal.


Crossing the border illegally? *shrug*


----------



## j-mac (Sep 16, 2022)

otto105 said:


> So, QOP loons are okay with human trafficking?
> 
> 
> Just to be clear.


So, prog woke comms are okay with human trafficking?

Just to be clear.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 16, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...


Human beings aren’t cattle.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 16, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> What makes them an illegal.


I suppose someone could answer that for you, if you could answer why nations have borders.


----------



## surada (Sep 16, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...



I'd rather see these damned hypocrites solve the problem than fight with each other for another 20 years.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 16, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Human beings aren’t cattle.


Then quit using them as such.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 16, 2022)

They’re busted big time in this….Republican govs and mayors need to ban together now and ramp it up!


----------



## BackAgain (Sep 16, 2022)

With the illegals being played like pawns by the two sides, there is a danger that may be left unmentioned:

These illegals might to feel kind of unwelcome. 😮


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 16, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Human beings aren’t cattle.


IN the view of the elites that rule over us?  Yeah, that is pretty much how they view the population anyway.  They view all of the lower classes as, "human resources."  I.E. capitol to be exploited.  Legal, illegal, a distinction w/o much of a difference.

I have yet to hear, from someone either on the right or the left, why progressives are upset by this, when Biden's administration has done the same thing.

I am totally at a loss, why the left is outraged at GOP governors for doing this, when the administration in DC does the same thing. . . No one wants to explain that to me.









						Biden admin aims to send migrants from border to cities deeper in U.S.
					

DHS officials have jokingly referred to the model as the “Abbott plan,” an official said, referring to Texas Gov. Abbott’s decision to bus migrants from Texas to D.C.




					www.nbcnews.com
				















						Ruling class - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				









			https://scholar.princeton.edu/sites/default/files/mgilens/files/gilens_and_page_2014_-testing_theories_of_american_politics.doc.pdf
		


From where I am standing?  I honestly don't see a whole hell of a lot of difference between the right and the left on this. . .


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm wondering whether these Illegals have grounds to sue here.   Even though they weren't criminal aliens, they were deported immediately from MV without any kind of due process.   Sounds like a violation of the civil rights laws, if these Illegals were part of the Kennedy clan would they have been treated differently?


----------



## Vrenn (Sep 16, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> To begin with, non-citizens are not afforded all the same rights as citizens. Secondly, entering the country illegally is, by definition, a crime. Third, criminals are moved all the time to different prisons or trial venues. They have no say whatsoever in where we put them.
> 
> 
> Don’t be an idiot. I said they don’t get a say in where we put them. This does not in any way translate to cops having the right to beat them.
> ...



You aren't even aware just how stupid your response is.  Again, the Northern Guvs and Mayors need to swear out warrants and have the two Governors that are doing this extradited, charged and tried for the crimes.


----------



## skye (Sep 16, 2022)

excalibur said:


> Martha’s Vineyard local calls on Obamas to open their $12M home to migrants
> 
> 
> Jane Chittick, a former town official and crime novelist who’s lived in Martha’s Vineyard for 42 years, called out the island’s wealthy residents, including the Obamas, for not we…
> ...




I know!

But the migrants are not wanted  there.....on their own backyard! oh well!


----------



## Vrenn (Sep 16, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> So the "Not my president" movement by Democrats under Trump and calling him an illegitimate president is just so accepting. LOL



There will always be a small group that will pull that crap.  Rump wasn't my pick (neither was hillary) but he got elected regardless so he was the lawful president.  I was NEVER part of the "Not My President" group.  But you keep mistaking the "Never Trumpers" as part of that movement and I was part of the early ones of the Never Trumpers which makes up the majority of the Lincoln Project.  And we are almost all Republicans and Conservatives.  But as of Jan 21, 2022, Rump became "Not My President" because he worked so hard to become that.  Funny, all he had to do is to behave himself for the last year of his office and he would have been reelected.  But no, he couldn't do that.  He did everything he could to lose.  Now he's in the "Not My President" list and I hope he goes to the "Never going to be my President Again" list.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 16, 2022)

People just need to realize that virtue signaling only counts when it is theoretical.

When it becomes real, all bets are off.


----------



## skye (Sep 16, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> People just need to realize that virtue signaling only counts when it is theoretical.
> 
> When it becomes real, all bets are off.




The Dems are full of shit.


----------



## skye (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## candycorn (Sep 16, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Then why did she say it did?


never happened either.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Wrong?  Wrong>  How about illegal as hell. It's called kidnapping bordering on human trafficing.  What the Norther Guvs and Mayors need to do is to find at least one person that was treated this way that didn't wish it to happen and then bring charges on the Texas and Florida Governors.  This is another case of you and your bunch of criminals committing felonies. and you think it's a good thing as long as it happens to the other side.


Triggered. ^^^


----------



## scruffy (Sep 16, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> You aren't even aware just how stupid your response is.  Again, the Northern Guvs and Mayors need to swear out warrants and have the two Governors that are doing this extradited, charged and tried for the crimes.


lmao

It's only a crime when it involves rich elitist liberals?


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 16, 2022)

Does this Martha Vineyard's case give other jurisdictions like Pennsylvania or Mississippi the right to immediately, and without due process to expel illegals and have them confined to military bases?

It isn't like MV is the only place getting unwanted Illegals after all.

And since the Liberal Elite are supposed to be our role models, I like the idea of this being a binding legal precedent.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 16, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Human beings aren’t cattle.



You must have missed the herds wearing Biden t shirts when he called for them.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 16, 2022)

candycorn said:


> never happened either.


I heard her.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 16, 2022)

They were shipped to a place of great hope and opportunity and then denied.  Shame on Martha and her Vineyard


----------



## candycorn (Sep 16, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> I heard her.


A quote would be helpful.

I imagine you won't be able to produce one where Biden promised them a house and a job


----------



## MinTrut (Sep 16, 2022)

excalibur said:


> Leftoid hypocrisy strikes again.
> 
> But dumping millions of illegals into working-class and middle-class areas is okay.
> 
> ...


Liberal hypocrisy, not leftist, but yes - Democrats are deranged scum.


----------



## MinTrut (Sep 16, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...


Okay is not a strong enough word.

I'm LOVING it.

Seeing the Democrats exposed as the deranged Nazi scum they are is making my month.


----------



## MinTrut (Sep 16, 2022)

j-mac said:


> *The open border was always a plan to destroy red states*, that’s why Biden administration was flying them to places like Florida in the first place. Now they scream when they get a taste of their own medicine….


That's one perceived benefit, yes, but destroying the middle and working classes was also a huge part of the agenda; starvation wages are assured by an endless flow of illegals into the country.

The Democrats - and the oligarchy at large - want the US population as poor as possible.

Barefoot and aborted.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 16, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Filmmaker Ken Burns says DeSantis’ relocation of illegal immigrants 'out of the authoritarian playbook'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah….. didn’t hitler send his victims to luxury resort towns too?  Oh….right…..that whole mass murder thing…..that’s what the socialists did..


----------



## MinTrut (Sep 16, 2022)

Matt National said:


> I have no issue with it happening because it reveals something interesting to me. All this talk of accepting illegal immigration, and providing sanctuary for these people, and supporting open borders policies....was really just virtue signaling. The truth is these blue areas were not on the Southern border, knew they were insulated from the issue, and had the luxury to not care about it.
> 
> Now, they're getting illegal immigrants as well and they're freaking out....yet they're getting a fraction of what the areas of the Southern border are seeing. I think this campaign is very effective because it's points out the blue state hypocrisy, the NIMBY attitudes, and the lack of care for anything that goes outside of their sphere of power. You know what? The left made this bed and they can lay in it too. Even with this going on they're still not getting the lion share of the issue.


Liberal, not left, but yes.


----------



## MinTrut (Sep 17, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> When will Medina, Washington- home of Gates and Bezos get a planeful of Illegals?


Thread win.


----------



## MinTrut (Sep 17, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 696968


^ Co-win.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 17, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> You aren't even aware just how stupid your response is.



Or maybe you’re not aware how right I am.


Vrenn said:


> Again, the Northern Guvs and Mayors need to swear out warrants and have the two Governors that are doing this extradited, charged and tried for the crimes.



What crimes?


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)

Ben Shapiro Calls Out The Yard-Sign Hypocrisy Of Martha’s Vineyard








						Ben Shapiro Calls Out The Yard-Sign Hypocrisy Of Martha’s Vineyard | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				




The long nightmare is finally over for the people of Martha’s Vineyard, who were forced to share their idyllic island enclave for more than a day with some 50 illegal immigrants . . . The illegal immigrants . . were shuttled off Friday morning to a Massachusetts military base after wealthy locals in the liberal playland balked at their presence. Shapiro, tongue firmly in cheek, explained that it isn’t always easy to live up to the values on your self-righteous yard signs.

“My heart goes out to the victimized people on Martha’s Vineyard who are having to deal with like, a few days of charitable meal giving. It’s really rough stuff happening here,” Shapiro said.






Ultimately, Democrats can’t claim open borders are a good thing, then whine when the policy affects them directly, Shapiro said.

“They can’t have it both ways,” he said. “On the one hand, they say illegal immigration is a wondrous good for the United States. It shows the sympathy of the United States, shows our open arms. It shows that the slogans on the Statue of Liberty are the real Constitution.

“And on the other hand, if you show up at our house, man, are we going to be pissed,” he added. “Let me tell you, then it’s an emergency.

“Well, well, well, if it isn’t the consequences of your own lawn sign.”

*TheReaper: *The utter hypocrisy of Open Borders Liberals who don't want the dirty brown people in their town now blazes for all to see.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.



It was heartless to bring the illegals to beautiful Martha's Vineyard? 

Huh

and LOLZ


----------



## Doc7505 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.



~~~~~~
Is that why the fifty sent to Martha's Vineyardwere rounded up byu the Nat;l Guard and the placed on a military base?
Hmm...., where do those illegfals coming across the border everyday go? Are they put on military bases too? IDTS.
You're a hypocrite by what you write and by your logic.
Shipping a few of these illegal aliens who chose to go voluntarily to D.C., NYC, Chicago and now fifty to Martha's Vineyard was symbolic of what is happening in Texas, Arizona and New Mexico. 
Are you claiming that those midnight flights of illegals to Red States and Cities is also heartless of your allies of Maoist/DSA Democrat Commies?


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display . . . .



Excuse me you dimwitted retard, but it is your leftwing liberals who booted the Hispanics out, not us.

Your beloved dementia president was shipping them around the country well before Desantis was. Holy hypocrisy

You are totally out of touch with reality.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> It was heartless to bring the illegals to beautiful Martha's Vineyard?
> 
> Huh
> 
> and LOLZ



I know right? They were sent to one of the most beautiful communities in America, and this retarded idiot candycorn calls that heartless.

There is something mentally wrong with Leftists


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.




It's no worse than commie virtue signaling, all the while lying their asses off.




I guess you're only welcome if you're a millionaire or a servant.

.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.


we never wanted them here in the first place. so how we the hypocrites?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.





candycorn said:


> Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.



it only seems to be backfiring on Democrats in Sanctuary cities so far


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> it only seems to be backfiring on Democrats in Sanctuary cities so far


At some point, the GOP nominee in 2024 will be asked about these sick, disgusting actions by GOP governors.  Moderates will be paying attention to the answer.  Either you "betray" the rabid-dog faction of the GOP party whose numbers are growing or you have to side with them which will help cost them the election.  Politically, this is a win/win for the Democrats.  Much like when you guys shut down the government.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> Excuse me you dimwitted retard, but it is your leftwing liberals who booted the Hispanics out, not us.


So why did they leave Florida, Texas and Arizona again?  


TheReaper said:


> Your beloved dementia president was shipping them around the country well before Desantis was. Holy hypocrisy


And are you also under the sad delusion that once they got somewhere, they were just let go on a street corner?  Yeah... you probably are.


TheReaper said:


> You are totally out of touch with reality.


Ahh, this is funny.

Quick...who won the 2020 US Presidential election?  Was it Biden or Trump?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Is that why the fifty sent to Martha's Vineyardwere rounded up byu the Nat;l Guard and the placed on a military base?
> Hmm...., where do those illegfals coming across the border everyday go? Are they put on military bases too? IDTS.
> You're a hypocrite by what you write and by your logic.
> ...


You're comparing apples and oranges...  Do more research and come back little boy.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> At some point, the GOP nominee in 2024 will be asked about these sick, disgusting actions by GOP governors.  Moderates will be paying attention to the answer.  Either you "betray" the rabid-dog faction of the GOP party whose numbers are growing or you have to side with them which will help cost them the election.  Politically, this is a win/win for the Democrats.  Much like when you guys shut down the government.





candycorn said:


> At some point, the GOP nominee in 2024 will be asked about these sick, disgusting actions by GOP governors.



sick disgusting actions?

pointing out the hypocrisy of sanctuary cities is sick and disgusting?


only a democrat or a moron would think that.


you scored 200%


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 17, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> Ben Shapiro Calls Out The Yard-Sign Hypocrisy Of Martha’s Vineyard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They stand with immigrants, as long as the immigrants stand somewhere else.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> They stand with immigrants, as long as the immigrants stand somewhere else.


And yet they probably have illegals as maids and groundskeepers.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> You're comparing apples and oranges...



Coming from a retard who thinks apples and oranges are vegetables


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> At some point, the GOP nominee in 2024 will be asked about these sick, disgusting actions by GOP governors.  Moderates will be paying attention to the answer.  Either you "betray" the rabid-dog faction of the GOP party whose numbers are growing or you have to side with them which will help cost them the election.  Politically, this is a win/win for the Democrats.  Much like when you guys shut down the government.



You think "moderates" love illegal immigration and are opposed to this?

You think "moderates" love the MV elites crying about their sanctuary island being invaded by the Great Unwashed?

hahahahaha okay


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> sick disgusting actions?


Yep.


Hugo Furst said:


> pointing out the hypocrisy of sanctuary cities is sick and disgusting?


Sick and disgusting is sending people to another city and abandoning them without any sort of support system in place.


Hugo Furst said:


> only a democrat or a moron would think that.


Correct.  Only Democrats seem to think this is sick and disgusting...because it is.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> You think "moderates" love illegal immigration and are opposed to this?


No you dumb bitch.  Moderates don't love illegal immigration but they hate needless cruelty more.  See the 2020 election for proof.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.


Your wonderful act of giving a damn should land you a big juicy role in a Hallmark Channel rom-com.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sick and disgusting is sending people to another city and abandoning them without any sort of support system in place.
> 
> Correct.  Only Democrats seem to think this is sick and disgusting...because it is.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Your wonderful act of giving a damn should land you a big juicy role in a Hallmark Channel rom-com.


Much like the segregation and Jim Crow south, these sad disgusting actions by right wing governors are going to be looked back on as low points of the nation.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sick and disgusting is sending people to another city and abandoning them without any sort of support system in place.
> 
> Correct.  Only Democrats seem to think this is sick and disgusting...because it is.


Twist them pearls a little harder, Mabel.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> candycorn is a little retarded obviously.


A little?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Much like the segregation and Jim Crow south, these sad disgusting actions by right wing governors are going to be looked back on as low points of the nation.


Oh, you're breaking my heart!  Where did you learn to act like that?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sick and disgusting is sending people to another city and abandoning them without any sort of support system in place.
> 
> Correct.  Only Democrats seem to think this is sick and disgusting...because it is.





candycorn said:


> Only Democrats seem to think this is sick and disgusting..



no

so do morons


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> No you dumb bitch.  Moderates don't love illegal immigration but they hate needless cruelty more.  See the 2020 election for proof.



So let me get this straight.

Leaving the illegals in overrun towns along the Southern border is.....fine

But taking them to a beautiful island like MV, which claims to be a sanctuary city is...."needless cruelty"? Explain.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> No you dumb bitch



Talking to the mirror?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

I'd like to thank you all for confirming that Republicans are the scum of the earth. Seldom has it been more evident than in the applause of these actions.  

"A shining city on a hill"....  we used to be.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Much like the segregation and Jim Crow south, these sad disgusting actions by right wing governors are going to be looked back on as low points of the nation.



only because those in charge of the affected sanctuary cities shipped hem right back out.

highlighting their hypocrisy


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Oh, you're breaking my heart!  Where did you learn to act like that?



I think the "needless cruelty" of the action here is that it made Democrats look awful.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> Leaving the illegals in overrun towns along the Southern border is.....fine
> 
> But taking them to a beautiful island like MV, which claims to be a sanctuary city is...."needless cruelty"? Explain.


Okay, lets cart you off to somewhere where you don't speak the language or know anyone...  would you like that you ignorant bitch?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I'd like to thank you all for confirming that Republicans are the scum of the earth. Seldom has it been more evident than in the applause of these actions.
> 
> "A shining city on a hill"....  we used to be.



You're putting your money where YOUR mouth is right?

Since you love illegal immigration, how many you housing?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I think the "needless cruelty" of the action here is that it made Democrats look awful.


You guys always say that right before the publicity stunt backfires.  See the government shutdowns for proof.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I'd like to thank you all for confirming that Republicans are the scum of the earth. Seldom has it been more evident than in the applause of these actions.
> 
> "A shining city on a hill"....  we used to be.



Those 'shining cities_' _(aka sanctuary cities) don't want the illegal immigrants either.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Okay, lets cart you off to somewhere where you don't speak the language or know anyone...  would you like that you ignorant bitch?



This broke you, and it's hilarious.

We didn't CART THEM OFF.

They BROKE IN.

They don't speak a DIFFERENT LANGUAGE on MV than they do any other place in the US. Which the Venezuelans knew when they came here. Illegally. When they came here, illegally, and broke in. Illegally.

We could just send them right on out again. Or to jail. Instead we take them to a beautiful island that claims to be a sanctuary and you lose your shit.

The real crime? It makes your cult look TERRIBLE


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> You guys always say that right before the publicity stunt backfires.  See the government shutdowns for proof.



A government shutdown means that politicians are playing games. Everyone hates that. No one likes it.

Liberals being NIMBYs is also a horrid look. Which is why you are malfunctioning and melting down. LOLCATZ as the kids used to say


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> A government shutdown means that politicians are playing games. Everyone hates that. No one likes it.


And everytime you guys do it...you get blamed.  Just like you will this time.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Okay, lets cart you off to somewhere where you don't speak the language or know anyone...  would you like that you ignorant bitch?





candycorn said:


> Okay, lets cart you off to somewhere where you don't speak the language or know anyone...



they volunteered to cross the border to get here.

They should have learned English before they did so.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Okay, lets cart you off to somewhere where you don't speak the language or know anyone...  would you like that you ignorant bitch?



Ron DeSantis: Imma send these illegals to a beautiful island that claims it's a sanctuary

Corny:


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> We didn't CART THEM OFF.


Yes you did. By air and by bus. Are you now denying that?



SweetSue92 said:


> They don't speak a DIFFERENT LANGUAGE on MV than they do any other place in the US. Which the Venezuelans knew when they came here. Illegally. When they came here, illegally, and broke in. Illegally.


And...are you going to pretend to be as idiotic as you sound?  You do know that in most of the border regions, Spanish is spoken, right? Maybe you're as ignorant as you sound.  It's hard to imagine but perhaps you really are this dense.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> And everytime you guys do it...you get blamed.  Just like you will this time.



You big mad cause this makes your cult look like crap. It's a political wound that's almost impossible to stitch together. 

Gosh. That's too bad.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yes you did. By air and by bus. Are you now denying that?
> 
> 
> 
> And...are you going to pretend to be as idiotic as you sound?  You do know that in most of the border regions, Spanish is spoken, right? Maybe you're as ignorant as you sound.  It's hard to imagine but perhaps you really are this dense.



They BROKE IN to our nation. ILLEGALLY. And they agreed to go to MV. You know that, right?

It doesn't matter where English is spoken or not. They have no inherent right to be here and have Spanish spoken to them. Just as if I broke into Poland or Greece or wherever, I cannot stomp my feet and demand people speak MY language.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)

"DEPORT THEM!" Secret Photos EXPOSE Migrant CRUELTY by Martha's Vineyard Libs, Camps, Squalor, PANIC


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> they volunteered to cross the border to get here.
> 
> They should have learned English before they did so.


I'm glad you left the "ignorant bitch" bit on there....it's been proven yet again with her.

Yes they broke the law (possibly---one would think they'd be in jail if they had but since they aren't....do you really know that they did?)....  it's cruel to take them somewhere and drop them off without any support system and to one of the most affluent areas in the nation without any money.  

The bottom line is that you guys get off on this sort of inhumanity...you thirst for it.  You enjoy causing pain and misery whenever and where ever you can.   This is why the blob supporters are seen as such pariahs nationwide....


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I'm glad you left the "ignorant bitch" bit on there....it's been proven yet again with her.
> 
> Yes they broke the law (possibly---one would think they'd be in jail if they had but since they aren't....do you really know that they did?)....  it's cruel to take them somewhere and drop them off without any support system and to one of the most affluent areas in the nation without any money.
> 
> The bottom line is that you guys get off on this sort of inhumanity...you thirst for it.  You enjoy causing pain and misery whenever and where ever you can.   This is why the blob supporters are seen as such pariahs nationwide....


Liar


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yes you did. By air and by bus. Are you now denying that?
> 
> 
> 
> And...are you going to pretend to be as idiotic as you sound?  You do know that in most of the border regions, Spanish is spoken, right? Maybe you're as ignorant as you sound.  It's hard to imagine but perhaps you really are this dense.





candycorn said:


> And...are you going to pretend to be as idiotic as you sound?



doesn't sound as idiotic as you do



candycorn said:


> you do know that in most of the border regions, Spanish is spoken, right?



and they were shipped to Florida because Spanish is spoken there?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I'm glad you left the "ignorant bitch" bit on there....it's been proven yet again with her.
> 
> Yes they broke the law (possibly---one would think they'd be in jail if they had but since they aren't....do you really know that they did?)....  it's cruel to take them somewhere and drop them off without any support system and to one of the most affluent areas in the nation without any money.
> 
> The bottom line is that you guys get off on this sort of inhumanity...you thirst for it.  You enjoy causing pain and misery whenever and where ever you can.   This is why the blob supporters are seen as such pariahs nationwide....





candycorn said:


> The bottom line is that you guys get off on this sort of inhumanity...



and you get off on the hypocrisy.

"give us your tired and poor"

unless it's a gated community, or a playground for the elite


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> You big mad cause this makes your cult look like crap. It's a political wound that's almost impossible to stitch together.
> 
> Gosh. That's too bad.


Well, we'll see in 2024 who looks like crap.  If you think this makes the GOP look sane...well, you're pretty stupid but that is a well known fact in your case.

Just by the way....

The 1/6 insurrectionists who've been found guilty and locked up.  You'd be fine if we shipped all of them to serve their sentence at GITMO, right?  After all...they broke the law and they shouldn't have the luxury of having visitors who can easily make it down there, right?  Or would that be needless cruelty?


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Well, we'll see in 2024 who looks like crap


You hope for evil to win.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I'm glad you left the "ignorant bitch" bit on there....it's been proven yet again with her.
> 
> Yes they broke the law (possibly---one would think they'd be in jail if they had but since they aren't....do you really know that they did?)....  it's cruel to take them somewhere and drop them off without any support system and to one of the most affluent areas in the nation without any money.
> 
> The bottom line is that you guys get off on this sort of inhumanity...you thirst for it.  You enjoy causing pain and misery whenever and where ever you can.   This is why the blob supporters are seen as such pariahs nationwide....



This isn't for you because you're beyond hope. You're just a screeching, brainwashed harpy at this point.

But for the rest:

What illegal immigrant children--whose parents do not even pay taxes--do to a school district alone is a horrid injustice. These children--through no fault of their own, I don't blame them--do not just use the services of average American children. They use ESL, social workers, academic coaches, and other services most children don't get. In short they drain resources from American children, who are in bad enough shape after the pandemic.

I don't think American parents agreed to pay to educate half the South American continent. And of course, this is just education alone. Not housing, not health care. 

(Corny will have no response to me other than name-calling and screeching. That's how you know you got them.)


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Okay, lets cart you off to somewhere where you don't speak the language or know anyone...  would you like that you ignorant bitch?


How many illegals live in *your* neighborhood?  Or better yet, in *your* back yard?  Or even your *HOUSE*?

Quit crying until you've actually shown us what YOUR altruistic ass has done for anyone beside yourself.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Well, we'll see in 2024 who looks like crap.  If you think this makes the GOP look sane...well, you're pretty stupid but that is a well known fact in your case.
> 
> Just by the way....
> 
> The 1/6 insurrectionists who've been found guilty and locked up.  You'd be fine if we shipped all of them to serve their sentence at GITMO, right?  After all...they broke the law and they shouldn't have the luxury of having visitors who can easily make it down there, right?  Or would that be needless cruelty?



Collect yourself. 

LOL


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yeah, I didn't think you'd be honest enough to provide an answer.
> 
> See you next Tuesday.



1. Illegals AGREED to go to MV

2. Would the J6 victims (yea victims) AGREE to go to Gitmo?

You have lost your mind.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I'm glad you left the "ignorant bitch" bit on there....it's been proven yet again with her.
> 
> Yes they broke the law (possibly---one would think they'd be in jail if they had but since they aren't....do you really know that they did?)....  it's cruel to take them somewhere and drop them off without any support system and to one of the most affluent areas in the nation without any money.
> 
> The bottom line is that you guys get off on this sort of inhumanity...you thirst for it.  You enjoy causing pain and misery whenever and where ever you can.   This is why the blob supporters are seen as such pariahs nationwide....



Can anyone really explain how sending illegals to a beautiful island is pain and misery? We could have kept them in Obama's cages.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Well, we'll see in 2024 who looks like crap.  If you think this makes the GOP look sane...well, you're pretty stupid but that is a well known fact in your case.
> 
> Just by the way....
> 
> The 1/6 insurrectionists who've been found guilty and locked up.  You'd be fine if we shipped all of them to serve their sentence at GITMO, right?  After all...they broke the law and they shouldn't have the luxury of having visitors who can easily make it down there, right?  Or would that be needless cruelty?





candycorn said:


> If you think this makes the GOP look sane...



doesn't take much to look saner than BIden/Harris


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn 





						Addition to USMB Posting Guidelines.
					

A clarification has been added to the "Site Wide Rules" section of the USMB Posting Guidelines on the Home Page. It's pretty self evident.  Moderation may act on obvious Stalking and Harassment of members on the forums.  This just officially adds a policy that USMB Staff has always followed. In...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				





"*Moderation may act on obvious Stalking and Harassment of members on the forums.*

This just officially adds a policy that USMB Staff has always followed. In addition, because of numerous complaints about the abuse of the "Funny Button" as a weapon --- and because we've seen harassing abuse of that feature -- the following note announces that Staff does consider chronic, malicious use of that feature as possible stalking/harassment."


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> What is next Tuesday?


Maybe some special day only in candypants' fried little mind.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> 1. Illegals AGREED to go to MV
> 
> 2. Would the J6 victims (yea victims) AGREE to go to Gitmo?
> 
> You have lost your mind.


If it ever HAD a mind to begin with.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 17, 2022)

This stunt was vintage Trumpism:  Ugly, pugilistic, bigoted, ham-handed, Neanderthal and embarrassing for our country.  

That doesn't mean in won't be effective, because the Democrats have a lot to answer for on this issue, including the fact that their rhetoric over the last few decades is clearly and largely responsible for the clear uptick of problems on the border.

As always, a pox on both houses.  This country is in desperate need of a stable third party before it's too late.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> This stunt was vintage Trumpism:  Ugly, pugilistic, bigoted, ham-handed, Neanderthal and embarrassing for our country.
> 
> That doesn't mean in won't be effective, because the Democrats have a lot to answer for on this issue, including the fact that their rhetoric over the last few decades is clearly and largely responsible for the clear uptick of problems on the border.
> 
> As always, a pox on both houses.  This country is in desperate need of a stable third party before it's too late.



How bad was this for the Democrats?

EVEN MAC had to give a nod to how bad....


----------



## LeftofLeft (Sep 17, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> This stunt was vintage Trumpism:  Ugly, pugilistic, bigoted, ham-handed, Neanderthal and embarrassing for our country.
> 
> That doesn't mean in won't be effective, because the Democrats have a lot to answer for on this issue, including the fact that their rhetoric over the last few decades is clearly and largely responsible for the clear uptick of problems on the border.
> 
> As always, a pox on both houses.  This country is in desperate need of a stable third party before it's too late.


How is it bigotry to transport illegal immigrants to proclaimed Sanctuary regions and supporters yet it is NOT bigotry when the elite Liberals in those regions move the illegals along themselves?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> This stunt was vintage Trumpism:  Ugly, pugilistic, bigoted, ham-handed, Neanderthal and embarrassing for our country.
> 
> That doesn't mean in won't be effective, because the Democrats have a lot to answer for on this issue, including the fact that their rhetoric over the last few decades is clearly and largely responsible for the clear uptick of problems on the border.
> 
> As always, a pox on both houses.  This country is in desperate need of a stable third party before it's too late.


There is an uptick of "problems on the border"?  

There are more crossings in the Summer than during other months.  This year may have been more since...you know...we had a killer virus the last two summers moving around nearly unchecked.  

This isn't a pox on both houses.  

On one side you have heartless, unimaginably cruel governors doing shit that would not be tolerable to do to a stray dog.... and on the other side, you have folks in blue states appalled by the actions--as they should be.  I don't know what you're talking about; which is often the case.  

But here is what I'm interested in.... what do you imagine a 3rd party would do about immigration that isn't being done?  What do you imagine a 3rd party would do about this situation with red state governors pulling this Jim Crow era bullshit?


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## SeaMajor7 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> There is an uptick of "problems on the border"?
> 
> There are more crossings in the Summer than during other months.  This year may have been more since...you know...we had a killer virus the last two summers moving around nearly unchecked.
> 
> ...


You fucking retarded asshole, Biden has been SHIPPING "migrants" all over the country unannounced and in the dead of night. Your brazen reaction to when they land in the liberal's playground by the actions of governors is sheer and utterly pathetic HYPOCRISY!!!
You brainwashed demented avenger subverted demoralized zombies have No. Self. Awareness.
NONE!
Nothing but virtue SIGNALING, but actually following through on those virtues?
BANKRUPT of any!!! Talk~talk~talk is all you phony LIARS offer.
And, you idiots have the NERVE to try and PROJECT YOUR " heartless, unimaginably cruel" behavior onto the right, and you MORONS can't even comprehend how stupid of an argument THAT is. 
Un~freaking~believable!


----------



## MinTrut (Sep 17, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> Ben Shapiro Calls Out The Yard-Sign Hypocrisy Of Martha’s Vineyard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ Thread win in one.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)

*Breaking News. . . . *

Martha's Vineyard now leads the nation in the deportation of illegals at 100%.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

SeaMajor7 said:


> You fucking retarded asshole, Biden has been SHIPPING "migrants" all over the country unannounced and in the dead of night. Your brazen reaction to when they land in the liberal's playground by the actions of governors is sheer and utterly pathetic HYPOCRISY!!!
> You brainwashed demented avenger subverted demoralized zombies have No. Self. Awareness.
> NONE!
> Nothing but virtue SIGNALING, but actually following through on those virtues?
> ...


Not much cogent thought but a lot of anger up there....

This publicity stunt will backfire on the GOP...just like it always does.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> . . . a lot of anger up there . .



Righteous anger at democrat vermin destroying America


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Not much cogent thought but a lot of anger up there....
> 
> This publicity stunt will backfire on the GOP...just like it always does.



Just among crazy liberals


----------



## SeaMajor7 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Not much cogent thought but a lot of anger up there....
> 
> This publicity stunt will backfire on the GOP...just like it always does.


AGAIN an exhibition of NO SELF AWARENESS!
Keep digging that hole, you're doing GREAT in this thread, LOL!!!


----------



## SeaMajor7 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Well, I am battling a 12 year old and a nitwit who thinks vaccinations are poison.  It's been pretty easy.


Your "vaccines" don't VACCINATE, and your virtue signaling is nothing but LIES!
Everything from the demented left is dishonesty and deception, and YOU lap it all up and then VOMIT your HYPOCRICY and PROJECTION on everyone else.
Some "battle" you've got going on there; YOU vs. REALITY.
Go get 'em, slugger, you're doing a heck of a job!!!


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

SeaMajor7 said:


> Your "vaccines" don't VACCINATE,


I'm somewhat enheartened that there are like 3-400 thousand fewer MAGA maniacs running around out there because they believe the lies you guys spouted.  I read one place where like 30-40 of the 1/6 insurrectionists have died from covid....  natural selection at its finest.


----------



## Mr. Friscus (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Human beings aren’t cattle.


Try telling that to the Democrats who are herding people into the country on the southern border illegally


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 17, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Who gives a shit?..well, obviously, you do. Cause you bring it up.
> It's the Weiner of your discontent.


Well when the leader of your party sexually assaulted his own daughter, and your other leaders are exploiting young girls. Also the liberal run school system is grooming kids as young as 5. Yes, we give a shit. Because your party is full of perverts that are protected by your support.


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What river did they cross to get to Arizona?


The Arizona river.


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> You aren't even aware just how stupid your response is.  Again, the Northern Guvs and Mayors need to swear out warrants and have the two Governors that are doing this extradited, charged and tried for the crimes.


Commie, Biden thugs don't have the spine. You commies should try it.


----------



## Burgermeister (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 17, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...


  It is an outstanding move.
It is the only reason anyone is talking about our porous border.
The media stopped talking about the border, literally, the day Biden was placed in office. 
Pretty much no matter how bad the situation is in cities/towns near the border - the Biden supporting media has ignored it.
Now they are not.
And they are too stupid to realize how this is not making them look good.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 17, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> *People arriving at the U.S. border have the right to request asylum without being criminalized, turned back or separated from their children*—even during a pandemic.Jul 1, 2022
> Is it legal to cross the U.S. border to seek asylum?​


Then your city can take them in.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 17, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Wrong?  Wrong>  How about illegal as hell. It's called kidnapping bordering on human trafficing.  What the Norther Guvs and Mayors need to do is to find at least one person that was treated this way that didn't wish it to happen and then bring charges on the Texas and Florida Governors.  This is another case of you and your bunch of criminals committing felonies. and you think it's a good thing as long as it happens to the other side.


Biden has sent over 70 planes of illegals to Florida, you gonna support impeaching him over it?


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Wrong?  Wrong>  How about illegal as hell. It's called kidnapping bordering on human trafficing.  What the Norther Guvs and Mayors need to do is to find at least one person that was treated this way that didn't wish it to happen and then bring charges on the Texas and Florida Governors.  This is another case of you and your bunch of criminals committing felonies. and you think it's a good thing as long as it happens to the other side.


Your side started it all liar.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Sep 17, 2022)

ozro said:


> The racist and xenophobic are the Fucktards  whining about a few coming to the places they declared sanctuaries. I live in a tiny town in az and our town literally doubled in size due to wetbacks.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> And (of course) you should know that the South already tried  this shit back in the 1960's with black people.
> 
> 
> Racists are always going to be racists...  The parties may change but racism in the South remains.


The racist are the people in Martha’s Vineyard, who cannot even help out 50 people of color. Even though they are a sanctuary city. But expect the border states to take in Biden's 5 million illegals. All of the illegals should be shipped to sanctuary cities. You loons asked for them.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 17, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Biden has sent over 70 planes of illegals to Florida, you gonna support impeaching him over it?


Of course not....They're only good at projecting their own shortcomings onto you....Besides, give it a couple of posts and they'll say "that never happened"..... Tales from another planet.


----------



## beautress (Sep 17, 2022)

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Is that why the fifty sent to Martha's Vineyardwere rounded up byu the Nat;l Guard and the placed on a military base?
> Hmm...., where do those illegfals coming across the border everyday go? Are they put on military bases too? IDTS.
> You're a hypocrite by what you write and by your logic.
> ...


Sending immigrants to an sanctuary city that supports the open borders and claims they would welcome them with open arms?
Oh, when reality sets in they renege. And they call the National Guard to escort the brown people out to anywhere else but their white paradise. *sigh*

​


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 17, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


>


You cant laugh your way out of this

Abbott and DeSantos gave your lib hero’s a taste of their own medicine and they didnt like it one bit


----------



## beautress (Sep 17, 2022)

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Is that why the fifty sent to Martha's Vineyardwere rounded up byu the Nat;l Guard and the placed on a military base?
> Hmm...., where do those illegfals coming across the border everyday go? Are they put on military bases too? IDTS.
> You're a hypocrite by what you write and by your logic.
> ...


You mean the Democrat supporters in Martha's Vineyard called the National Guard on 50 aliens? We've had 4 million come across the border with retaliation from the Deep State Democrats if border states don't bear the brunt of having the world's prison inmates shipped to our border. How very white of the Deep State scheisters trying to cover they heineys.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Not much cogent thought but a lot of anger up there....
> 
> This publicity stunt will backfire on the GOP...just like it always does.


This "publicity stunt" will be escalated and repeated a hundred times.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Its great.
> 
> It lets anyone who had any doubt about it before know, without any doubt, that republicans who do and support this type of stuff  truly are the scum of the earth.


your tears are delicious


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Not much cogent thought but a lot of anger up there....
> 
> This publicity stunt will backfire on the GOP...just like it always does.


Those rich honkies hate brown people. Sen them all to every lily-white Prog areas.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I'm glad you left the "ignorant bitch" bit on there....it's been proven yet again with her.
> 
> Yes they broke the law (possibly---one would think they'd be in jail if they had but since they aren't....do you really know that they did?)....  it's cruel to take them somewhere and drop them off without any support system and to one of the most affluent areas in the nation without any money.
> 
> The bottom line is that you guys get off on this sort of inhumanity...you thirst for it.  You enjoy causing pain and misery whenever and where ever you can.   This is why the blob supporters are seen as such pariahs nationwide....


Brandon's crew won't put them in jail were they belong.

Inhumanity?  A free trip to Martha's Vineyard beats sleeping on the dirt or west Texas street almost every time.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Well, we'll see in 2024 who looks like crap.  If you think this makes the GOP look sane...well, you're pretty stupid but that is a well known fact in your case.
> 
> Just by the way....
> 
> The 1/6 insurrectionists who've been found guilty and locked up.  You'd be fine if we shipped all of them to serve their sentence at GITMO, right?  After all...they broke the law and they shouldn't have the luxury of having visitors who can easily make it down there, right?  Or would that be needless cruelty?


Listen shit for brains!  You cannot put an American citizen in GTMO becase it is not in the US.  You would effectively be deporting them to serve a sentence, which you cannot do.


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 17, 2022)

tyroneweaver said:


> we never wanted them here in the first place. so how we the hypocrites?



Bingo!  They can take their 'heartlessness' and shove it up their asses.  Their virtue signaling bullshit has to be ended, and we only end it by not being defensive or apologetic for our values.  Heartlessness is luring millions of poor people and young children and women to travel thousands of miles with some promise of a better life, only to find a country that wasn't what they thought it was. Heartless is watching people who believed in a better life being abused and murdered by drug cartels, women raped and murdered, children abused as sex slaves, trying to get to some utopia they believe exists here.  Heartless is adding millions of poor and uneducated people onto the backs of normal tax payers that are already overloaded and struggling themselves.  Heartless is adding millions of more people to employment rolls taking jobs from legal US citizens that are already struggling to make it with record inflation and record fuel and food prices. These idiots 'altruism' only extends as far as their mouths, Desantis brought that to light, the people of Martha's Vineyard did exactly what I always thought people like them would do, use their money and influence to get rid of the problem and foist it onto someone else.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Mass psychosis is what makes you guys so hilarious.  I mean you blob lost the popular vote to Hilary, then got destroyed by Biden....  Can't wait to see who he loses to next.  ...


Off topic again?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I'm somewhat enheartened that there are like 3-400 thousand fewer MAGA maniacs running around out there because they believe the lies you guys spouted.  I read one place where like 30-40 of the 1/6 insurrectionists have died from covid....  natural selection at its finest.


Madcow or Jean Pierre Press reader tell you that?


----------



## Seymour Flops (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.


Just some sincere advice:  I know you feel that you have to answer everything and get the last word.  But you're not going to win on threads like this.  That's why most of the other Democrats on here are avoiding them.


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Its great.
> 
> It lets anyone who had any doubt about it before know, without any doubt, that republicans who do and support this type of stuff  truly are the scum of the earth.


Communist refuses to talk about the open border caused by her retard traitor in chief that started it all. Why is that, criminal?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Sep 17, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Well when the leader of your party sexually assaulted his own daughter, and your other leaders are exploiting young girls. Also the liberal run school system is grooming kids as young as 5. Yes, we give a shit. Because your party is full of perverts that are protected by your support.


Sure. Whatever bullshit you'd like to put out there. Used to be, you had to back your claims up or you'd end up sued or in prison by running your mouth.

What a bunch of parrotted cucks.


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> never happened either.


Georgia may have to split into two states. Urban/Suburban and Suburban/Semi Rural/Rural. Florida may have to build a wall at the Georgia border.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Try telling that to the Democrats who are herding people into the country on the southern border illegally


They aren't.  Why lie about it?  So can justify using people for political stunts?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Its great.
> 
> It lets anyone who had any doubt about it before know, without any doubt, that republicans who do and support this type of stuff  truly are the scum of the earth.


Republicans these days have ceased to shock me with how low they are willing to go with other people's lives.  They are truly scum.


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 17, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Sure. Whatever bullshit you'd like to put out there. Used to be, you had to back your claims up or you'd end up sued or in prison by running your mouth.
> 
> What a bunch of parrotted cucks.


It is fun watching men and women who worked their lives becoming poorer and thrown out of places of residences. You scumbag. There are tens of millions who worked like jackasses and had money taken from then in taxes and could not say a thing. This jitbag in office had condemned many of them for personal independence. Evil is promoted as so nice for us all.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> But here is what I'm interested in.... what do you imagine a 3rd party would do about immigration that isn't being done?  What do you imagine a 3rd party would do about this situation with red state governors pulling this Jim Crow era bullshit?


What I would like to see is a third party that can flush the binary, partisan, all or nothing, us vs. them political bullshit and work together to solve our problems, including this one.  Some ideas may come from the Left, some may come from the Right, and some would be NEW and INNOVATIVE because we had COLLABORATED like INTELLIGENT ADULTS.

Specifically, if I had my way, the plan would look something like this:






						How AMERICAN CAPITALISM can help us address at least two major issues
					

Mac's apolitical and capitalist approach to two separate large problems:  THE ISSUE: China THE PROBLEM: China's increasing wealth and influence, financed largely by our insatiable appetite for cheap stuff, presents a profound global, geopolitical threat not only to America, but to the rest of...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> They aren't.  Why lie about it?  So can justify using people for political stunts?


I know people in the rgv. I used to live there. Illegals are flooding across the border!


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> and you get off on the hypocrisy.
> 
> "give us your tired and poor"
> 
> unless it's a gated community, or a playground for the elite


The "elite" in Martha's Vineyard did more to help them than the traffickers politicians who used them for political purposes.  Talk about hypocrisy.

It is easier to trick a bunch of immigrants onto a plane and dump them than it is to coordinate with other states and the feds and move them so a few states aren't taking on the bulk of the cost, but that isn't what they are really after is it? 

Were any of them actually from Florida or was DeSantis using Florida's taxpayer money for people originating in Texas?

Let's talk about hypocrisy:  why are illegal Cuban immigrants ok but illegal south-of-the-border immigrants vermin?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> It was heartless to bring the illegals to beautiful Martha's Vineyard?
> 
> Huh
> 
> and LOLZ


It's trafficking.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 17, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> They stand with immigrants, as long as the immigrants stand somewhere else.


As long as they're standing behind a lawn mower or a housekeeping cart.


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 17, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> What I would like to see is a third party that can flush the binary, partisan, all or nothing, us vs. them political bullshit and work together to solve our problems, including this one.  Some ideas may come from the Left, some may come from the Right, and some would be NEW and INNOVATIVE because we had COLLABORATED like INTELLIGENT ADULTS.
> 
> Specifically, if I had my way, the plan would look something like this:
> 
> ...


90% of what we have been going through is form the left over the decades. But golly gee we must be brothers in arms now. Accept hundreds of thousands of illegals in rich white Prog areas or shut up. Your politicians are Hitlers. Repubs have few of them and we need to vote for ours if the Repub party keeps being docile.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> The "elite" in Martha's Vineyard did more to help them than the traffickers politicians who used them for political purposes.  Talk about hypocrisy.
> 
> It is easier to trick a bunch of immigrants onto a plane and dump them than it is to coordinate with other states and the feds and move them so a few states aren't taking on the bulk of the cost, but that isn't what they are really after is it?
> 
> ...


Because it's better to dump them off airliners in Westchester in the dead of night, when nobody can see them, eh?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Sure. Whatever bullshit you'd like to put out there. Used to be, you had to back your claims up or you'd end up sued or in prison by running your mouth.
> 
> What a bunch of parrotted cucks.


If it wasn't the truth, why would they be so desperate to censor it?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> You think "moderates" love illegal immigration and are opposed to this?


It may shock you but it IS possible to be opposed to using human beings for political stunts like this AND be opposed to illegal immigration.  The two are not exclusive.



SweetSue92 said:


> You think "moderates" love the MV elites crying about their sanctuary island being invaded by the Great Unwashed?
> 
> hahahahaha okay


What ever you might think of them, they pulled together, and along with their churches, made sure these peopme were sheltered, fed, given supplies and assistence.  What have YOU done besides dumping them like the coyotes who brought them here in the first place?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Because it's better to dump them off airliners in Westchester in the dead of night, when nobody can see them, eh?


Nice fantasy.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> The "elite" in Martha's Vineyard did more to help them than the traffickers politicians who used them for political purposes.  Talk about hypocrisy.
> 
> It is easier to trick a bunch of immigrants onto a plane and dump them than it is to coordinate with other states and the feds and move them so a few states aren't taking on the bulk of the cost, but that isn't what they are really after is it?
> 
> ...





Coyote said:


> The "elite" in Martha's Vineyard did more to help them than the traffickers politicians who used them for political purposes.


Politicians like Biden, Harris with her 'closed borders' schtick, Obama?

All of whom are 'buying' votes from future citizens, and their Hispanic relatives?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Nice fantasy.


Sanctimonious asshole.......









						Biden resumes ‘air illegal’ into Westchester as migrant tide grows even worse
					

The Biden administration has resumed sending flights of migrant children from the Mexican border to Westchester County Airport in New York late at night.




					nypost.com
				












						Leaked video shows illegal migrants landing at Westchester airport
					

Leaked footage shows dozens of illegal migrants landing at Westchester airport on secret charter flight in the dead of night, just one of the dozen carried out by the Biden administration last year.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				












						4-month-old ‘secret’: Westchester County NY discovers it is hub for shipping illegals into America
					

by WorldTribune Staff, August 17, 2021  Another day, another story about U.S. residents dealing with dangerous influxes of illegal aliens as they are in the process of being transported into America’s Heartland.  [caption id=attachment_97989 align=alignleft width=349] A bus backs up to unload...




					www.worldtribune.com
				












						Undocumented Immigrants Flown Into Westchester County Airport On Private Flights, Reports Say
					

Social media was abuzz over the weekend as photos and rumors about undocumented immigrants being flown into Westchester County Airport circulated online.Led by former County Executive and gubernatorial hopeful Rob Astorino, who first broke…




					dailyvoice.com


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> And of course you don't listen to NPR so you're speaking from extreme ignorance as always.



Lol!! And you really believe NPR is going to give you all the news regarding this invasion? How gullible can you get!


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Politicians like Biden, Harris with her 'closed borders' schtick, Obama?
> 
> All of whom are 'buying' votes from future citizens, and their Hispanic relatives?


That is a stretch but certainly buys into the myth of the Great Replacement scheme.  

Why aren't people pressuring Congress to quit kicking the can down the road and actualy modernize and fix our broken immigration system?  It is up to Congress, but it is easier to play games with people who have no voice than it is to make a deal and fix it.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## August West (Sep 17, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> speaking of stunts...whatever happened to liberal god anthony weiner  he had a huge package of ideas aimed at young ladies


Uh....I think you`re in the wrong place here. There are other boards where your gay fantasies would be more welcome.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> That is a stretch but certainly buys into the myth of the Great Replacement scheme.
> 
> Why aren't people pressuring Congress to quit kicking the can down the road and actualy modernize and fix our broken immigration system?  It is up to Congress, but it is easier to play games with people who have no voice than it is to make a deal and fix it.


And, how about we ACTUALLY CLOSE THE BORDER until Congress makes a decision?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Republicans these days have ceased to shock me with how low they are willing to go with other people's lives.  They are truly scum.




Funny you would say that..................................

_"Advocates say migrants on the flights often think they're being allowed to stay in the U.S., only to be expelled into an unfamiliar part of Mexico.

"Gelernt said migrants are often led to think or come to believe they will be flown to a location in the U.S. where they will be allowed to stay."











						Biden admin restarts controversial "lateral flights" for migrants
					

Advocates say migrants on the flights often think they're being allowed to stay in the U.S., only to be expelled into an unfamiliar part of Mexico.




					www.nbcnews.com
				



_


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Politicians like Biden, Harris with her 'closed borders' schtick, Obama?
> 
> All of whom are 'buying' votes from future citizens, and their Hispanic relatives?


The willful ignorance is astounding.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

August West said:


> Uh....I think you`re in the wrong place here. There are other boards where your gay fantasies would be more welcome.


Military grade projection, anyone?


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> It's trafficking.



They certainly already have all of their talking points synchronized as usual, good job!


----------



## bodecea (Sep 17, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> Ben Shapiro Calls Out The Yard-Sign Hypocrisy Of Martha’s Vineyard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This all blew up in DeathSantis' face.....and now you are supporting that Shapiro creep......


----------



## bodecea (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> It was heartless to bring the illegals to beautiful Martha's Vineyard?
> 
> Huh
> 
> and LOLZ


They aren't illegals....they are legal refugees from COMMUNIST Venezuela.   DO try to pay attention....(I know it's hard).


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Sanctimonious asshole.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was nothing covert or secret about it.  They were being being flown from one government facility to another (most were unaccompanied minors).  Some of of the flights took place in the day time, others at night.  In all cases authorities at both ends were working together and no one was "dumped".

Facilities in border states are over stretched so the government is moving people to facilities in other locations.  You have a cow.

DeSantis and Abbot are tricking people into boarding planes that literaly just dump them on the tarmac in some location based on politics.  You applaud.

Hypocritical asshole.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 17, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> candycorn is a little retarded obviously.


Ah....here's YOUR flag:


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

bodecea said:


> They aren't illegals....they are legal refugees from COMMUNIST Venezuela.   DO try to pay attention....(I know it's hard).


Only Cuban expats count in that category, don't ask me why.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.



Feeeeeellllinnngggssssss

Here’s reality. The hypocrisy of the left is now out there for everyone to see. Horrible optics for you people and all the spin in the world won’t overcome what people are seeing with their own eyes.
This is a massive loser for you. I know it . You know it . Everybody knows it.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Funny you would say that..................................
> 
> _"Advocates say migrants on the flights often think they're being allowed to stay in the U.S., only to be expelled into an unfamiliar part of Mexico.
> 
> ...


Nothing ok about that.  You support it?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> There was nothing covert or secret about it.  They were being being flown from one government facility to another (most were unaccompanied minors).  Some of of the flights took place in the day time, others at night.  In all cases authorities at both ends were working together and no one was "dumped".
> 
> Facilities in border states are over stretched so the government is moving people to facilities in other locations.  You have a cow.
> 
> ...


I'm supposed to believe you, and not my own lying eyes and ears.

If you couldn't lie out your ass, you'd have nothing to say.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> And, how about we ACTUALLY CLOSE THE BORDER until Congress makes a decision?


How does that work exactly?  Have you thought that through?  The economics of it?  Our actual laws?


----------



## Burgermeister (Sep 17, 2022)

Dems heads explode when they run up against a politician who plays by the same rules.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sick and disgusting is sending people to another city and abandoning them without any sort of support system in place.
> 
> Correct.  Only Democrats seem to think this is sick and disgusting...because it is.



The support system is right there on the sign at MV. Read it.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> It's trafficking.



No shit, Sherlock 

It's what the fucktard federal government has been doing for YEARS.

And you know what? If you can do it, we can do it too. And we will. We're going to dump these people on your doorstep, just like you dumped them on ours.

And there's not a goddamn thing you can do about it, without shooting yourself in the foot (or higher up, as the case may be).

Your chickens have come home to roost. Try not to trip over them on your way to work. Enjoy


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> How does that work exactly?  Have you thought that through?  The economics of it?  Our actual laws?


You leftists have no credibility to speak about laws. Biden is ALLOWING and FACILITATING illegal immigration. Lets start there.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

Oddball said:


> I'm supposed to believe you, and not my own lying eyes and ears.
> 
> If you couldn't lie out your ass, you'd have nothing to say.


I accept your concession. You might want to do something about your hearing and eyesight.

And while your at it, why not pressure Congress to fix the problem?  Everything else is bandaids.  Put the blame and pressure where it belongs and fix the antiquated system.  oh ya, but that's "sanctimonious ".


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

scruffy said:


> No shit, Sherlock
> 
> It's what the fucktard federal government has been doing for YEARS.
> 
> ...


Then I assume it is ok to dump the corpses of all the people who are killed by gun violence on your doorsteps since you people and your fucktard government will do nothing about it?


----------



## scruffy (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> There was nothing covert or secret about it.  They were being being flown from one government facility to another (most were unaccompanied minors).  Some of of the flights took place in the day time, others at night.  In all cases authorities at both ends were working together and no one was "dumped".
> 
> Facilities in border states are over stretched



WHOSE FAULT IS THAT, DUMBASS?




Coyote said:


> so the government is moving people to facilities in other locations.  You have a cow.



YOU'RE GODDAMN RIGHT. I AIN'T PAYING FOR DEMOCRATIC PARTY FUCKUPS.




Coyote said:


> DeSantis and Abbot are tricking people into boarding planes that literaly just dump them on the tarmac in some location based on politics.  You applaud.



THAT IS CORRECT. WE WILL MAKE SURE THESE PEOPLE END UP ON *YOUR* DOORSTEP AND NOT OURS.




Coyote said:


> Hypocritical asshole.



GO TALK TO YOUR DIMTARD MINIONS IN THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT. I'M NOT INTERESTED IN YOUR LEFTARD BLEATING TODAY.


----------



## Mr. Friscus (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> They aren't.  Why lie about it?  So can justify using people for political stunts?


Here’s the play-by-play:
Republicans: “we need to secure our borders due to the crime and problems that are occurring from illegal immigrants.”

Democrats: THE WALL IS RACIST AND XENOPHOBIC!!!  IF YOU BORDER STATES DENY ANYONE FOR ANY REASON, YOU HATE AND ARE IMMORAL!!!

GOP: okay.. then you take some of the burden

Democrats: HOW EVIL AMD IMMORAL ARE YOU TO PUT THE BURDEN OF THESE ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS ON US!

GOP: but what happened to “accept all or you’re evil?” Didn’t you just call yourselves racist and  xenophobic? And now you guys yourselves are continuing to build the wall..

Democrats: um… YOURE DOING SOMETHING ILLEGAL!! TRUMP!!!

That’s how’s it’s gone


----------



## scruffy (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Then I assume it is ok to dump the corpses of all the people who are killed by gun violence on your doorsteps since you people and your fucktard government will do nothing about it?


Bring it. I'll have you in prison in MINUTES for desecrating corpses.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> You leftists have no credibility to speak about laws. Biden is ALLOWING and FACILITATING illegal immigration. Lets start there.


Who is employing them?  Who MAKES our immigration laws?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> How does that work exactly?  Have you thought that through?  The economics of it?  Our actual laws?



never mind.

according to Biden and Harris, the border is already closed.

we don't have to worry about any more planeloads of illegal immigrants being moved to red states.

right?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Bring it. I'll have you in prison in MINUTES for desecrating corpses.


Good.  You can join me in prison for human trafficking.  I'll bring the beer, you bring the pizza and we'll make a grand old party of it


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Then I assume it is ok to dump the corpses of all the people who are killed by gun violence on your doorsteps since you people and your fucktard government will do nothing about it?



Gun control?

you're deflecting to GUN CONTROL?

How do you propose the government remove firearms from the hand of criminals?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

OldFlame said:


> They certainly already have all of their talking points synchronized as usual, good job!


They only have to plug into any MSM "source" to get the entire list of approved talking points.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Gun control?
> 
> you're deflecting to GUN CONTROL?
> 
> ...



Two of the consistently high concerns of voters right now is illegal immigration and gun violence.  The only difference is one is your sacred cow.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Two of the consistently high concerns of voters right now is illegal immigration and gun violence.  The only difference is one is your sacred cow.



one is a Right listed in the Constitution.

The other is a violation of our laws.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> one is a Right listed in the Constitution.
> 
> The other is a violation of our laws.
> 
> View attachment 697539


A well armed militia.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Who is employing them?  Who MAKES our immigration laws?


No one, dumbass.

Congress hasn't passed an immigration bill in 30 years


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> A well armed militia.


Militia?

the right of the *people* to keep and bear arms,


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Florida's a border state?



Yeah, it borders Alabama.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 17, 2022)

Even my left wing friends recognize the problem is shared by the entire country.

They get kind of fuzzy when I ask them if they are going to vote for solutions to the problem, or for make it worse.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 17, 2022)

scruffy said:


> No shit, Sherlock
> 
> It's what the fucktard federal government has been doing for YEARS.
> 
> ...


It was a form of kidnapping.  They lied to these people and tricked them, telling them they would have jobs and homes supplied to them upon arrival, and that they were going to Boston and a bunch of other lies.  Martha's vineyard was not even notified by the governors, so the non profits could be ready for their arrival,  These people were flown across state lines....based on lies they told them, that is kidnapping, from what I've heard on the news.

18 U.S. Code § 1201 - Kidnapping​
U.S. Code
Notes
prev | next
(a)Whoever unlawfully seizes, confines, *inveigles*, decoys, kidnaps, abducts, or carries away and holds for ransom or reward or otherwise any person, except in the case of a minor by the parent thereof, when—


in·vei·gle
[inˈvāɡəl]

VERB
*inveigles* (third person present)

persuade (someone) to do something by means of deception or flattery:
"we cannot inveigle him into putting pen to paper"
synonyms:
cajole · wheedle · coax · persuade · convince · talk · tempt · lure · allure · entice · ensnare · seduce · flatter · beguile · dupe · fool · blandish

Though, there seems to be the "for ransome" part missing imo.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> A quote would be helpful.
> 
> I imagine you won't be able to produce one where Biden promised them a house and a job


This is what the bad wig press secretary expressed.  If Biden didn't say it, it is his philosophy.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

Care4all said:


> It was a form of kidnapping.  They lied to these people and tricked them, telling them they would have jobs and homes supplied to them upon arrival, and that they were going to Boston and a bunch of other lies.  Martha's vineyard was not even notified by the governors, so the non profits could be ready for their arrival,  These people were flown across state lines....based on lies they told them, that is kidnapping, from what I've heard on the news.
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 1201 - Kidnapping​
> U.S. Code
> ...



so, we have a good reason to impeach Biden for a capital crime?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Nothing ok about that.  You support it?



So is Biden "scum" then?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

Care4all said:


> It was a form of kidnapping.  They lied to these people and tricked them, telling them they would have jobs and homes supplied to them upon arrival, and that they were going to Boston and a bunch of other lies.  Martha's vineyard was not even notified by the governors, so the non profits could be ready for their arrival,  These people were flown across state lines....based on lies they told them, that is kidnapping, from what I've heard on the news.
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 1201 - Kidnapping​
> U.S. Code
> ...


The lily white hypocrites shit their panties and screamed "NOT IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD".


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> It's trafficking.



Here is the Dept of Homeland Security definition of human trafficking:

_Human trafficking involves *the use of force, fraud, or coercion to obtain some type of labor or commercial sex act*. Every year, millions of men, women, and children are trafficked worldwide – including right here in the United States._

So of course you are wrong. They weren't brought for "labor or commercial sex act". They broke in to our nation--ILLEGALLY-- and consented to MV.

Moving people from place to place--with their consent--is not trafficking.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> It may shock you but it IS possible to be opposed to using human beings for political stunts like this AND be opposed to illegal immigration.  The two are not exclusive.
> 
> 
> What ever you might think of them, they pulled together, and along with their churches, made sure these peopme were sheltered, fed, given supplies and assistence.  What have YOU done besides dumping them like the coyotes who brought them here in the first place?



Fed and clothed them with my own hands. Contributed to feeding them locally with every single paycheck.

I'm glad you asked.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 17, 2022)

Proud to be a sanctuary island as long as those filthy creatures go somewhere else.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 17, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> so, we have a good reason to impeach Biden for a capital crime?


Not even close, if you use your brain. 

The feds do not trick them or *inveigle* them when sent to other states.  These people sent to Martha's Vinyard, were tricked, lied to....


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Not even close, if you use your brain.
> 
> The feds do not trick them or *inveigle* them when sent to other states.  These people sent to Martha's Vinyard, were tricked, lied to....



They were told they were going to Massachusetts. And they went there. 









						Migrants stranded in Martha’s Vineyard say they were lied to
					

Migrants said they didn’t know they were bound for the island, and had been promised jobs and assistance.




					www.tampabay.com


----------



## Care4all (Sep 17, 2022)

Martha's vineyard in the winter is like a morgue.... There are no jobs, 2/3s of businesses are closed, no restaurants opened but if lucky, one or two....  80% of their population evacuated the place in winter....there is no way to get to the rest of massachusetts, except by ferry boat...takes about an hour from boarding to embarking, and the mainland arrival port has nothing there as well!

Taking them to cape cod, gets them to the main land from an island, the mainland with more favorable access to services throughout the state.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> They were told they were going to Massachusetts. And they went there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really Sue?  

He shipped them to an abandoned for winter, island, that takes A ferry to get to the rest of Massachusetts and state services and non profit charities....did he tell them that?  Did he tell the refugee seekers they were being sent to an isolated island with no reasonable way to get off it and no notification to the island receiving them.

Please spare us the excuses for his lying, inhumane, and unchristianlike tactics not even fit for animals.

He sent them to Martha's Vineyard in MALICE.....

He's a creep!


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> It's no worse than commie virtue signaling, all the while lying their asses off.
> View attachment 697405
> I guess you're only welcome if you're a millionaire or a servant.
> 
> .



"LIARS" needs to be spray painted over these signs!!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 17, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Really Sue?
> 
> He shipped them to an abandoned for winter, island, that takes A ferry to get to the rest of Massachusetts and state services and non profit charities....did he tell them that?  Did he tell the refugee seekers they were being sent to an isolated island with no reasonable way to get off it and no notification to the island receiving them.
> 
> ...





Care4all said:


> He shipped them to an abandoned for winter, island,



Middle of September, and they've already flown south for the winter?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> What I would like to see is a third party that can flush the binary, partisan, all or nothing, us vs. them political bullshit and work together to solve our problems, including this one.  Some ideas may come from the Left, some may come from the Right, and some would be NEW and INNOVATIVE because we had COLLABORATED like INTELLIGENT ADULTS.
> 
> Specifically, if I had my way, the plan would look something like this:
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Off topic again?


If you say so.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

scruffy said:


> This "publicity stunt" will be escalated and repeated a hundred times.


From a political perspective, I hope so.  Y’all look cruel and disgusting.  But then again you are cruel and disgusting


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Sep 17, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> If it wasn't the truth, why would they be so desperate to censor it?


It is made up. But that's what the right wing likes to do.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> This is what the bad wig press secretary expressed.  If Biden didn't say it, it is his philosophy.


So you made it all up.  Shocking


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 17, 2022)

j-mac said:


> They’re busted big time in this….Republican govs and mayors need to ban together now and ramp it up!



Yupp!

Keep those doggie's moving.....get em' up, move em' out!,......Rawhide!!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> It is made up. But that's what the right wing likes to do.


I knew you would be unable to answer my question.

Nothing new.

JackOffNoBrains never does or says anything original.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Sep 17, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I knew you would be unable to answer my question.
> 
> Nothing new.
> 
> JackOffNoBrains never does or says anything original.


Why would I answer your stupid assed question? It's based on a fiction. Again, it's what you alt-right cucks like to do.
Make shit up.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Why would I answer your stupid assed question? It's based on a fiction. Again, it's what you alt-right cucks like to do.
> Make shit up.


Gee whiz, someone who has a big-ass mouth and is offered a great opportunity to use it wisely, and instead he serves up bullshit.. 

That's okay.  We know why you're here.

53 days!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 17, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> Ben Shapiro Calls Out The Yard-Sign Hypocrisy Of Martha’s Vineyard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just a made up problem by the right.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Sep 17, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Gee whiz, someone who has a big-ass mouth and is offered a great opportunity to use it wisely, and instead he serves up bullshit..
> 
> That's okay.  We know why you're here.
> 
> 53 days!


Don't bet the farm on that red wave in 53 days.
You just keep immersing yourself in alt-right sludge.
That's about your speed anyway.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 17, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Don't bet the farm on that red wave in 53 days.
> You just keep immersing yourself in alt-right sludge.
> That's about your speed anyway.


Yeah, yeah, yeah.  Now that you've proven to everyone how clever you are, you can leave now.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> This is just a made up problem by the right.


The open borders and millions of illegals pouring across and choking border towns is not a made up problem


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Fed and clothed them with my own hands. Contributed to feeding them locally with every single paycheck.
> 
> I'm glad you asked.


So you did the same thing these people in Martha's Vineyard are doing yet you call them elitists and you cheer these people who are tricked into boarding a plane or bus that literally dumps them somewhere, with nothing.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> At some point, the GOP nominee in 2024 will be asked about these sick, disgusting actions by GOP governors.  Moderates will be paying attention to the answer.  Either you "betray" the rabid-dog faction of the GOP party whose numbers are growing or you have to side with them which will help cost them the election.  Politically, this is a win/win for the Democrats.  Much like when you guys shut down the government.



So I assume you equally condemn Biden and his Administration dumping thousands of illegals around the Country in the dead on night?  

Cornhole, you really are an idiot.


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 17, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Wrong?  Wrong>  How about illegal as hell. It's called kidnapping bordering on human trafficing.  What the Norther Guvs and Mayors need to do is to find at least one person that was treated this way that didn't wish it to happen and then bring charges on the Texas and Florida Governors.  This is another case of you and your bunch of criminals committing felonies. and you think it's a good thing as long as it happens to the other side.


Wrong as Hell on your part!
The only "illegal" here is these people entering our country without permission or documentation, etc.

Only felonies here are those whom allow this illegal entry and human trafficing and support, encourage, and enable those foreign aliens whom do such law breaking(felonies) in the first place.

You care so much for them, how about YOU house a few dozen in your home, on your property, feed and shelter them and support them in the five year path to legal citizenship.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Here is the Dept of Homeland Security definition of human trafficking:
> 
> _Human trafficking involves *the use of force, fraud, or coercion to obtain some type of labor or commercial sex act*. Every year, millions of men, women, and children are trafficked worldwide – including right here in the United States._
> 
> So of course you are wrong. They weren't brought for "labor or commercial sex act". They broke in to our nation--ILLEGALLY-- and consented to MV.



hmmm....most were asylum seekers who were released pending their hearing.  That means their status is legal.

Consent:  they were lied to to get them to board transport that did not take them where they were promised.  You think that is legal?  Or does it even matter to you?  These are human  lives you are playing with.





SweetSue92 said:


> Moving people from place to place--with their consent--is not trafficking.


The term "consent" is highly questionable.


----------



## greenerpastures (Sep 17, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...


But the Rs shouldn't be using human beings as political pawns! 

right?

All "politics" should stay at the border, far far from places like martha's vineyard


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 17, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> The open borders and millions of illegals pouring across and choking border towns is not a made up problem


Oh yes it is. People making minimum wage, are not a threat!


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> So you did the same thing these people in Martha's Vineyard are doing yet you call them elitists and you cheer these people who are tricked into boarding a plane or bus that literally dumps them somewhere, with nothing.


These folks are subhuman to many in the cult, so it's not a problem.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Not even close, if you use your brain.
> 
> The feds do not trick them or *inveigle* them when sent to other states.  These people sent to Martha's Vinyard, were tricked, lied to....


They can't seem to understand the difference.  Or the difference between organizing it with the appropriate departments amongst the states so they aren't just literally dumped in front of a politicians house with nothing but their clothes and maybe a ziplock bag of belongings

They are treating people like cattle for political gain.  It's not their first rodeo - southern conservatives pulled that stunt before attacking the "hypocrisy" of northern liberals, and with the same callous disregard of the people they were using.









						Fla. Sending Migrants North Evokes Memories of 1962 ‘Reverse Freedom Rides'
					

Wednesday’s unexpected arrival of dozens of undocumented immigrants, sent to Martha’s Vineyard from Florida under the order of Gov. Ron DeSantis, brought back vivid memories of a similar situation that unfolded on Cape Cod more than 60 years ago. In June of 1962, white supremacists in the South...




					www.nbcboston.com


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

WelfareQueen said:


> So I assume you equally condemn Biden and his Administration dumping thousands of illegals around the Country in the dead on night?
> 
> Cornhole, you really are an idiot.


They weren't dumped.  They were being moved to various government centers, mostly in day time flights and most were unattended minors.  You think they should just stay massed at the overcrowded border facilities?  Isn't that what you've been complaining about?  Unlike the current stunts, these flights were coordinated with the relevant agencies, with places for them to go and their needs met.  You do know Trump did that too right?


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> They are treating people like cattle for political gain



Thats what Democrats are doing by allowing them to illegally cross the border, and the DemoKKKrat party of slavery and Jim Crow is also enabling many of the girls who cross to be sold into slavery. *Biden = Human Trafficking*

You are your party are the evil doers on this issue. All we did was send them where your rich white liberal elitists live so they could have a taste of the democrat socialist hypocrite good life.


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2022)

greenerpastures said:


> But the Rs shouldn't be using human beings as political pawns!
> 
> right?
> 
> All "politics" should stay at the border, far far from places like martha's vineyard


Biden is destroying Texas and other border states. You don't seem bothered by that.


----------



## Mr. Friscus (Sep 17, 2022)

greenerpastures said:


> But the Rs shouldn't be using human beings as political pawns!
> 
> right?
> 
> All "politics" should stay at the border, far far from places like martha's vineyard


Yes, the “using people” claim the Democrats and MSM are spouting is so they can run away from being exposed as virtue frauds


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> Thats what Democrats are doing by allowing them to illegally cross the border, and the DemoKKKrat party of slavery and Jim Crow is also enabling many of the girls who cross to be sold into slavery. *Biden = Human Trafficking*
> 
> You are your party are the evil doers on this issue. All we did was send them where your rich white liberal elitists live so they could have a taste of the democrat socialist hypocrite good life.


What you did was dump them.  Without resources, contacts or preparation or protection.  That's on you.  Stay in Mexico - your policy - they are forced to remain in one of the most violent and lawless parts of Mexico as they wait (and of course no extra judges to speed the process) - kidnappings, rape, murder and human trafficking are rife in that region.  So don't pretend you are concerned about trafficking.

Anyone who resorts to adolescent "KKK" spellings is not worth taking seriously.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> So you did the same thing these people in Martha's Vineyard are doing yet you call them elitists and you cheer these people who are tricked into boarding a plane or bus that literally dumps them somewhere, with nothing.


And you cheer them being physically removed from Martha's Vineyard BY THE MILITARY.

You snooty racist prog scum are beneath loathsome.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> What you did was dump them



Thats what YOU did when you ALLOWED them to sneak into a foreign country, our country, and they had no place to go. You opened the door, let them land in a pile of shit, and then walked away from them.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> It's no worse than commie virtue signaling, all the while lying their asses off.
> View attachment 697405
> I guess you're only welcome if you're a millionaire or a servant.
> 
> .


First of all you have to be a real sicko Moon Bat to put up a sign as disgusting woke as that.

Second of all you have to be a real Libtard hypocrite to not mean it.


----------



## Vrenn (Sep 17, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Wrong as Hell on your part!
> The only "illegal" here is these people entering our country without permission or documentation, etc.
> 
> Only felonies here are those whom allow this illegal entry and human trafficing and support, encourage, and enable those foreign aliens whom do such law breaking(felonies) in the first place.
> ...



Then why don't you have the Southern Governors line up the illegals and have the National Guard and State Police mow them down.  Make sure  you have the illegals in front of a deep trench where they can conveniently fall into it.  

The Border has a lot of problems. Mostly, it's a shortage of courts, lawyers and judges to expedite the potential immigrants cases.  At that point, we can get them either into the US or bus them back to Mexico.  THAT is the way to fix the problem and it's done on the Border itself.


----------



## westwall (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.





Try again boot licker.  DeSantis just exposed your racist virtue signaling twats for who you truly are.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 17, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Then why don't you have the Southern Governors line up the illegals and have the National Guard and State Police mow them down. Make sure you have the illegals in front of a deep trench where they can conveniently fall into it.


Its easy to see what Vrenn wants to do to trump voters

But he cant say that so he pretends to worry about illegals


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 17, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> *The Border has a lot of problems. Mostly, it's a shortage of courts, lawyers and judges to expedite the potential immigrants cases.  At that point, we can get them either into the US or bus them back to Mexico.  THAT is the way to fix the problem and it's done on the Border itself.*


Illegals should be returned to mexico the same day they arrive

And stay there till they get a visa even if it takes years


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> So you did the same thing these people in Martha's Vineyard are doing yet you call them elitists and you cheer these people who are tricked into boarding a plane or bus that literally dumps them somewhere, with nothing.




CBP does that every day to thousands, guess your media isn't covering the ones sleeping in the streets with absolutely nothing.

.


----------



## greenerpastures (Sep 17, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Yes, the “using people” claim the Democrats and MSM are spouting is so they can run away from being exposed as virtue frauds


I know.. I was being sarcastic.. We all know the Ds are always accusing others of the evil they themselves are doing. I guess they figure it deflects and no one will look at them if they are accusing others .. But only unthinking people are fooled.. people who watch cnn and etc..
By the way, why is cnn firing a lot of peple these days?


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Then why don't you have the Southern Governors line up the illegals and have the National Guard and State Police mow them down.  Make sure  you have the illegals in front of a deep trench where they can conveniently fall into it.
> 
> The Border has a lot of problems. Mostly, it's a shortage of courts, lawyers and judges to expedite the potential immigrants cases.  At that point, we can get them either into the US or bus them back to Mexico.  THAT is the way to fix the problem and it's done on the Border itself.


Classic! Leftists always want to murder people!


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 17, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Sure. Whatever bullshit you'd like to put out there. Used to be, you had to back your claims up or you'd end up sued or in prison by running your mouth.
> 
> What a bunch of parrotted cucks.


Well the fbi was hiding it but now they admit it's real. Ho does it feel to support a guy who molested his own daughter?


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> They can't seem to understand the difference.  Or the difference between organizing it with the appropriate departments amongst the states so they aren't just literally dumped in front of a politicians house with nothing but their clothes and maybe a ziplock bag of belongings
> 
> They are treating people like cattle for political gain.  It's not their first rodeo - southern conservatives pulled that stunt before attacking the "hypocrisy" of northern liberals, and with the same callous disregard of the people they were using.
> 
> ...




So it's ok when xiden does it, RIGHT.








						El Paso the latest city overwhelmed by Biden's open border policy, Sara Carter reports
					

Sara Carter reported live from El Paso on "Hannity" where groups of migrants were living on the street and congregating in the intermodal bus station.




					www.foxnews.com
				




.


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 17, 2022)

greenerpastures said:


> I know.. I was being sarcastic.. We all know the Ds are always accusing others of the evil they themselves are doing. I guess they figure it deflects and no one will look at them if they are accusing others .. But only unthinking people are fooled.. people who watch cnn and etc..
> By the way, why is cnn firing a lot of peple these days?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 17, 2022)

"We don't have any room to house them"

Well looky here.....A hotel right there on the island....And it certainly looks big enough to house fifty of the finest human beings that could   ever exist, especially during low season, until they can get on the dole....er....get on their feet.



			https://www.trivago.com/en-US/lm/hotels-martha-s-vineyard-massachusetts?search=200-14550;dr-20220917-20220930


----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2022)

I don't know what is so fucking hard to keep the shitheads out of the US.

Trump did it.

That piece of shit Potatohead undid what Trump accomplished.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 17, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> This is just a made up problem by the right.


No fewer than three million border crashers is a problem made up by your senile, pants-shitting, illegitimate "president", Gomer Pyle.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.


You do know Biden has sent over 70 planes of illegals to Florida?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Really Sue?
> 
> He shipped them to an abandoned for winter, island, that takes A ferry to get to the rest of Massachusetts and state services and non profit charities....did he tell them that?  Did he tell the refugee seekers they were being sent to an isolated island with no reasonable way to get off it and no notification to the island receiving them.
> 
> ...



They are a sanctuary island populated with people with LOADS of money. Why didn't they hire them? 

Why do the lower middle classes and lower classes have to have THEIR lives impacted by legions of non-citizens? 

Is THAT Christian?


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 17, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> You do know Biden has sent over 70 planes of illegals to Florida?




And they were much larger planes than the Governor used.

.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> So you did the same thing these people in Martha's Vineyard are doing yet you call them elitists and you cheer these people who are tricked into boarding a plane or bus that literally dumps them somewhere, with nothing.



Read this for understanding:

I do not endorse illegal immigration. These folks do. These folks cheer the VERY PROCESS that makes "dumping" these people somewhere with nothing necessary. I do not. 

I do not endorse the lawbreaking with horrid, horrid ramifications. But I do as Jesus did. He never once condoned sin. At the same time, He did not hold back from helping sinners.

Gosh.

Imagine that.


----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## bodecea (Sep 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> I don't know what is so fucking hard to keep the shitheads out of the US.
> 
> Trump did it.
> 
> That piece of shit Potatohead undid what Trump accomplished.


A good yard sign would be:   "Will trade migrants for MAGAt-creeps."


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 17, 2022)

bodecea said:


> A good yard sign would be:   "Will trade migrants for MAGAt-creeps."



Right, and we knew this. And we know and understand that this is why our nation is done: you would rather have indigent law breakers here than fellow Americans with whom you disagree.

You can't reconcile with that. It's over.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Right, and we knew this. And we know and understand that this is why our nation is done: you would rather have indigent law breakers here than fellow Americans with whom you disagree.
> 
> You can't reconcile with that. It's over.






We'd have LOTS of room here in NYE County then.


----------



## westwall (Sep 17, 2022)

bodecea said:


> A good yard sign would be:   "Will trade migrants for MAGAt-creeps."





Actually,  I will happily trade your worthless fat ass for 10 Venezuelans.


----------



## excalibur (Sep 17, 2022)

There are several listed here, but doubtless there are a few more. I love the smell of hypocrisy in the afternoon!

• They pretend they care but only want them on your doorstep, not theirs.  A clear case of NIMBY. What, other far less wealthy communities can handle illegals but one of the wealthiest enclaves in America can't?

•  The left used it as a photo-op. But what they did next made them look like clowns.

• It was only 50, deal with it as others are forced to deal with it. Communities all across America are forced to deal with it by Biden when he sends late-night flights all over America packed with illegals.

•  It is now okay to use the military to remove illegals from our communities. What? Only wealthy Democrat enclaves can do this and call their Governor who calls up the NG to remove them? Not the message they sent to America.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2022)

Lets see…

Martha’sVineyard has no facilities to feed and house an influx of homeless immigrants

Maybe DeSantis should have checked that out before sending them to their doorstep


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 17, 2022)

New York should offer free bus transportation for homeless folk who might want to relocate to Florida where it’s nice and warm all winter.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Lets see…
> 
> Martha’sVineyard has no facilities to feed and house an influx of homeless immigrants
> 
> Maybe DeSantis should have checked that out before sending them to their doorstep


The have an empty hotel, lying asshole.



			https://www.trivago.com/en-US/srl/hotel-harbor-landing-vineyard-haven?search=100-1052928;dr-20220917-20220930


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Lets see…
> 
> Martha’sVineyard has no facilities to feed and house an influx of homeless immigrants
> 
> Maybe DeSantis should have checked that out before sending them to their doorstep


And small border towns without the money of Martha’s Vineyard are expected to handle a LOT more than 50 illegals. All you can do is spin and deflect from YOUR side’s blatant hypocrisy and  racism here. They claimed they would welcome illegals, but when push came to shove, they cried about it.


----------



## White 6 (Sep 17, 2022)

excalibur said:


> There are several listed here, but doubtless there are a few more. I love the smell of hypocrisy in the afternoon!
> 
> • They pretend they care but only want them on your doorstep, not theirs.  A clear case of NIMBY. What, other far less wealthy communities can handle illegals but one of the wealthiest enclaves in America can't?
> 
> ...


I guess they could have stuck them in a hotel if they were not booked or occupied.  Can't see them shutting down a school to use the gym as a shelter.  The State providing quarters at a National Guard training base is a pretty good solution, far better than sticking them in tents on some resort island.  They get used during unexpected situations and emergencies, having lots of barracks, showers, mess halls, etc.  I don't know, but doubt there is a National Guard Armory, even on Martha's Vinyard.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Sep 17, 2022)

excalibur said:


> There are several listed here, but doubtless there are a few more. I love the smell of hypocrisy in the afternoon!
> 
> • They pretend they care but only want them on your doorstep, not theirs.  A clear case of NIMBY. What, other far less wealthy communities can handle illegals but one of the wealthiest enclaves in America can't?
> 
> ...



The more that Texas, AZ and Florida send, the more the hypocrisy is exposed and *the more voters from BOTH sides see this hypocrisy and realize what is at stake.  There hasn't been one good argument about their own refusal to deal with the issue that has burdened Texas and others.*

The GOP may count their lucky stars and owe a debt of gratitude to the southern states who keep sending the buses and planes up north because it will motivate their base while ensuring even the most hardened, loyal, passive DEM voters see these illegals in their states and ask themselves* "how does the increasing of poor, unskilled workers help this country as we have to address so many challenges"?*

It's was a major winning issue for Trump and it can be for GOP if they actually learn to defend their nations sovereignty.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 17, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> New York should offer free bus transportation for homeless folk who might want to relocate to Florida where it’s nice and warm all winter.



Good.  The alligators are hungry that time of year.


----------



## 1srelluc (Sep 17, 2022)

The hypocrisy exhibited by the dems in all the blue states over the illegals is doing them a lot of damage. 

Then you have Cumswalla and Little Miss Scissors Me Timbers trying to claim that the border is secure.

They done fucked-up big time as nothing they have to say on the subject is even remotely believable.


----------



## Independentthinker (Sep 17, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...


Hell, yeah. The left would bitch and gripe if we sent them back over the border so we'll just do what the left wants us to do and send them to the places where leftists are for illegals, particularly the sanctuary cities and states.


----------



## excalibur (Sep 17, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Lets see…
> 
> Martha’sVineyard has no facilities to feed and house an influx of homeless immigrants
> 
> Maybe DeSantis should have checked that out before sending them to their doorstep



Bulshit. What, do the lower-class and middle-class communities have that ability?


----------



## excalibur (Sep 17, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> And small border towns without the money of Martha’s Vineyard are expected to handle a LOT more than 50 illegals. All you can do is spin and deflect from YOUR side’s blatant hypocrisy and  racism here. They claimed they would welcome illegals, but when push came to shove, they cried about it.




He is one sicko. Just a demented troll.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

Oddball said:


> And you cheer them being physically removed from Martha's Vineyard BY THE MILITARY.
> 
> You snooty racist prog scum are beneath loathsome.


Wow.  Talk about a dishonest


TheReaper said:


> View attachment 697636


Ever heard of asylum laws?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Right, and we knew this. And we know and understand that this is why our nation is done: you would rather have indigent law breakers here than fellow Americans with whom you disagree.
> 
> You can't reconcile with that. It's over.


No one wants illegal immigrants.  We want Congress to do their job and update the laws.  You can't reconcile with liars.


----------



## jasonnfree (Sep 17, 2022)

Ahhh, the good old days when trump could separate migrant children from their parents forever if possible.  His   base would go wild with joy.  Biden's such a wimp in comparison.  Actually treats migrants like human beings.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 17, 2022)

Obama’s house has loads of vacant rooms. Since highspanics violate zoning laws already by occupying single family homes with multiple families, the Obama’s could probably house about 200.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

jasonnfree said:


> Ahhh, the good old days when trump could separate migrant children from their parents forever if possible.  His   base would go wild with joy.  Biden's such a wimp in comparison.  Actually treats migrants like human beings.


Yup.  The Republicans embraced child abuse as a method to deal with the immigration issue.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 17, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> So is Biden "scum" then?


Not quite.  He hasn't embraced a 100% family seperation policy to abuse their children.  He falls short of scumwaffle status.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 17, 2022)

excalibur said:


> • It was only 50, deal with it as others are forced to deal with it. Communities all across America are forced to deal with it by Biden when he sends late-night flights all over America packed with illegals.



That sounds like the country having to deal with waves of criminality.  Cities burned, police attacked.   So on January 6th they send just a few thousand people to irk the liberals by sending them to the very symbol of the top of the privileged class.  The halls of congress to see how they would react to what the rest of the country had to deal with.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

WelfareQueen said:


> So I assume you equally condemn Biden and his Administration dumping thousands of illegals around the Country in the dead on night?
> 
> Cornhole, you really are an idiot.


Dumping?  Lol


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> You do know Biden has sent over 70 planes of illegals to Florida?


Over 70.  Wow.  Lol


----------



## skye (Sep 17, 2022)

The whole USA  should imitate  Martha's Vineyard!

They used the military to deport every   single   illegal in less than 48 hours! 

Not bad huh?

If they can do it the whole nation can do it  too!


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Not quite.  He hasn't embraced a 100% family seperation policy to abuse their children.  He falls short of scumwaffle status.


Lol, criminals always get separated from their kids when they go to jail. Nice try.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Meister (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> They aren't.  Why lie about it?  So can justify using people for political stunts?


The sanctuary city nonsense was no less a political stunt and was in defiance of immigration law on top of that. And if this incidents uses people for a political stunt, so did that one.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 17, 2022)

greenerpastures said:


> But the Rs shouldn't be using human beings as political pawns!
> 
> right?
> 
> All "politics" should stay at the border, far far from places like martha's vineyard


And when you say politics should stay at the border, what you really mean is that illegal immigrants should stay in the border states. Does that about sum it up?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 17, 2022)

dudmuck said:


>



Let's see, 'Venezuela', Martha's Vineyard. Yeah, I can see the comparison!


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Over 70.  Wow.  Lol


Show you proof will you go against Biden? Yes or no? I'm taking about impeachment.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Show you proof will you go against Biden?


Proof of what?  The flights?   Sure go ahead.  Please show me where the flights or bus rides, just dumped people in an area, no means of support, and did so for a political purpose and nothing more.  


jknowgood said:


> Yes or no?


Go against?  Unlikely.  Elections a re a binary thing in our nation.  Right now, there is one political party available for anyone wit ha conscience....the Democratic Party.  


jknowgood said:


> I'm taking about impeachment.


You're talking crazy.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> View attachment 697769


You do know Biden's open border policy has killed thousands? You freaking out about 50 being relocated to a sanctuary city?  They should be prepared, but no. You're hypocrites and I hope a couple bus loads gets dumped in front of your house. Let's see how open minded you are.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Proof of what?  The flights?   Sure go ahead.  Please show me where the flights or bus rides, just dumped people in an area, no means of support, and did so for a political purpose and nothing more.
> 
> Go against?  Unlikely.  Elections a re a binary thing in our nation.  Right now, there is one political party available for anyone wit ha conscience....the Democratic Party.
> 
> You're talking crazy.


Biden has bussed illegals all across the country, but just not in your backyard. But they are coming, you wanted them so you get them. We will see how you really feel.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Proof of what?  The flights?   Sure go ahead.  Please show me where the flights or bus rides, just dumped people in an area, no means of support, and did so for a political purpose and nothing more.
> 
> Go against?  Unlikely.  Elections a re a binary thing in our nation.  Right now, there is one political party available for anyone wit ha conscience....the Democratic Party.
> 
> You're talking crazy.


How did illegals cross the border into Florida? Answer me that.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> You do know Biden's open border policy has killed thousands?


Thousands...  really....  Wow.  


jknowgood said:


> You freaking out about 50 being relocated to a sanctuary city?



Do bad people come across the border? Sure.  
Should we lock them up and administer justice?  Sure.

I'm not sure how sending a bunch of people to another state for a publicity stunt  and for no reason addresses #1 and #2 though  


jknowgood said:


> They should be prepared, but no.


Well, you're an idiot if you think that.  


jknowgood said:


> You're hypocrites and I hope a couple bus loads gets dumped in front of your house. Let's see how open minded you are.


Well, I live in a condo in Phoenix so I'm not too concerned.  As long as you guys keep highlighting your cruelty, it's a net win politically for the Democrats.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Biden has bussed illegals all across the country, but just not in your backyard.


Earlier it was flights.  Now it's buses.  I'm sure next it will be horse drawn carriages or whatever your meth addled mind dreams up.  


jknowgood said:


> But they are coming, you wanted them so you get them. We will see how you really feel.


Yeah...wow...before Biden was in office, we had no illegal aliens in Phonenix.  

As long as this abject cruelty and inhumanity on the part of the Republicans is highlighted, politically it's a net win for democrats.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> How did illegals cross the border into Florida? Answer me that.



Are you sure they were illegals?


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 17, 2022)

Here is an idea if these liberal elites can't live up to the standards they set with their virture signaling bull shit maybe they should keep their big mouths shut. Here is some good advice for politicans on both sides that few if any will take if you are going to talk the talk and try and take the morale high ground on an issue you better be willing to walk the walk on it.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> They aren't.



Yes, they are.




Coyote said:


> Why lie about it?



Good question. Why are you lying about it?



Coyote said:


> So can justify using people for political stunts?



Oh, you mean like the Democrats have been doing with their 600 political prisoners and their dog and pony shows?

You mean like lying about a warrant to torpedo your political opposition, that kind of abuse?


----------



## Lesh (Sep 17, 2022)

Someone tell Ron DooShantis that Florida ain't a border state


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Thousands...  really....  Wow.
> 
> 
> Do bad people come across the border? Sure.
> ...


Actually your cruelty towards the 50 brown people that got a plane ride there, and you refused them. Proves a point, tell me. Are this cruel to all brown people?


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 17, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Earlier it was flights.  Now it's buses.  I'm sure next it will be horse drawn carriages or whatever your meth addled mind dreams up.
> 
> Yeah...wow...before Biden was in office, we had no illegal aliens in Phonenix.
> 
> As long as this abject cruelty and inhumanity on the part of the Republicans is highlighted, politically it's a net win for democrats.


Biden has made sure illegals were relocated across America.  So did DeSantis, so fuck off.


----------



## skye (Sep 17, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> Excuse me you dimwitted retard, but it is your leftwing liberals who booted the Hispanics out, not us.
> 
> Your beloved dementia president was shipping them around the country well before Desantis was. Holy hypocrisy
> 
> You are totally out of touch with reality.



Second that.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 17, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Really Sue?
> 
> He shipped them to an abandoned for winter, island, that takes A ferry to get to the rest of Massachusetts and state services and non profit charities....did he tell them that?  Did he tell the refugee seekers they were being sent to an isolated island with no reasonable way to get off it and no notification to the island receiving them.
> 
> ...


I smell butthurt. 

Hey - everything - and I do mean EVERYTHING - the libs have done against Trump has been in malice. Malicious libtards throw Molotovs at the cops in residential neighborhoods, and other malicious libtards let them go without even so much as a slap on the wrist.


----------



## skye (Sep 17, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> Biden has made sure illegals were relocated across America.  So did DeSantis, so fuck off.




Second that too!


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 17, 2022)

scruffy said:


> I smell butthurt.
> 
> Hey - everything - and I do mean EVERYTHING - the libs have done against Trump has been in malice. Malicious libtards throw Molotovs at the cops in residential neighborhoods, and other malicious libtards let them go without even so much as a slap on the wrist.


But let 50 brown people into that community, cannot be tolerated.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> hmmm....most were asylum seekers who were released pending their hearing.  That means their status is legal.
> 
> Consent:  they were lied to to get them to board transport that did not take them where they were promised.  You think that is legal?  Or does it even matter to you?  These are human  lives you are playing with.
> 
> ...



Oh please.

90% of these people don't show up for their hearings.

Spare us the faux outrage.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 17, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Yup.  The Republicans embraced child abuse as a method to deal with the immigration issue.


Sorry. Who built the cages, Joe?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 17, 2022)

scruffy said:


> I smell butthurt.
> 
> Hey - everything - and I do mean EVERYTHING - the libs have done against Trump has been in malice. Malicious libtards throw Molotovs at the cops in residential neighborhoods, and other malicious libtards let them go without even so much as a slap on the wrist.


His own DOJ investigated him and found his confederates guilty and put them in prison.... The libs didn't do it.  

Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## monkrules (Sep 17, 2022)

I'd like our government to completely shut down the border (to immigration) until a reasonable immigration policy is put in place.

While the border is closed, round up as many illegal invaders as possible and ship their illegal asses home. That includes the "asylum seekers." Hell, all these illegal mofos are being coached to say they're seeking asylum when their illegal asses are caught.

The gov has to get us out of those asylum agreements. We're getting buried by these lying illegal assholes.

Finally, our country should make it clear that WE have the right to CHOOSE the people we allow into our country.

SHIP THE INVADERS HOME. Then keep their asses out. We need a Congress full of people who will work to do this.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> No one wants illegal immigrants.  We want Congress to do their job and update the laws.  You can't reconcile with liars.




Update the laws, to??????????????

.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Yup.  The Republicans embraced child abuse as a method to deal with the immigration issue.




Children can't be housed with criminals, that's the freaking law.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Over 70.  Wow.  Lol




You commies are having a cow over two little ones. Hypocrite much?

.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Proof of what?  The flights?   Sure go ahead.  Please show me where the flights or bus rides, just dumped people in an area, no means of support, and did so for a political purpose and nothing more.
> 
> Go against?  Unlikely.  Elections a re a binary thing in our nation.  Right now, there is one political party available for anyone wit ha conscience....the Democratic Party.
> 
> You're talking crazy.






candycorn said:


> Right now, there is one political party available for anyone wit ha conscience....the Democratic Party.



Would that be the party that has hundreds of illegals sleeping on the streets with no food, water or bathrooms? Oh right, it is.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> As long as this abject cruelty and inhumanity on the part of the Republicans is highlighted, politically it's a net win for democrats.



Hypocrisy is in the favor of Republicans.  Your dementia patient is bringing them in by the millions and expecting everybody else to figure out how to deal with them.  When we object, we are called heartless, anti-Christian and racists.  Now the curtain has been lifted.  You commies can't stand to have 50 of them for one day yet alone figure out how to feed them, clothe them, house them or educate them.  Ship them to some military base somewhere and then talk about how cruel Republicans are. 

You people make real Americans sick to their stomach.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Yup.  The Republicans embraced child abuse as a method to deal with the immigration issue.



Then please explain why the Dementia administration never allowed one camera to enter those container trailers he kept those kids in.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> No one wants illegal immigrants.  We want Congress to do their job and update the laws.  You can't reconcile with liars.



Our entire federal government is under Communist control and has been for over a year and a half.  Why don't you reconcile with those liars?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> What you did was dump them.  Without resources, contacts or preparation or protection.  That's on you.  Stay in Mexico - your policy - they are forced to remain in one of the most violent and lawless parts of Mexico as they wait (and of course no extra judges to speed the process) - kidnappings, rape, murder and human trafficking are rife in that region.  So don't pretend you are concerned about trafficking.
> 
> Anyone who resorts to adolescent "KKK" spellings is not worth taking seriously.



Oh please.  It was Trump that created the new asylum process of applying at a US embassy in your own country.  That stopped all those people from taking the deadly trip to the US border, and if you decided to do it anyway, you had to stay in Mexico, but that was a choice they made.  

When Dementia brought back catch and release, they started flooding our borders once again knowing that they will be released into the general public likely never to be seen again.  This encouraged more people to make the trip resulting in more deaths, more kids getting raped repeatedly, and more human trafficking.  

Another Trump policy is if you were offered asylum from any other country you crossed along the way and refused it, it was automatic disqualification for US asylum.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Would that be the party that has hundreds of illegals sleeping on the streets with no food, water or bathrooms? Oh right, it is.
> 
> .


Wow, could you imagine if that were remotely true?


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 18, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Oh please.  It was Trump that created the new asylum process of applying at a US embassy in your own country.  That stopped all those people from taking the deadly trip to the US border, and if you decided to do it anyway, you had to stay in Mexico, but that was a choice they made.
> 
> When Dementia brought back catch and release, they started flooding our borders once again knowing that they will be released into the general public likely never to be seen again.  This encouraged more people to make the trip resulting in more deaths, more kids getting raped repeatedly, and more human trafficking.
> 
> Another Trump policy is if you were offered asylum from any other country you crossed along the way and refused it, it was automatic disqualification for US asylum.



Thanks for your good posts


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 18, 2022)

Diversity, Inclusion And Equity (DIE) On Martha’s Vineyard
					

I know, the little fascists on the left always write it “diversity, equity and inclusion” expressly so it is not DIE, but DEI does not accurately reflect what this goose-stepping




					townhall.com
				




I, for one, am sick and tired of the double standards and double-speak the left now simply marinates in. I’m done with their race-obsessed hatred and manipulation. Divide to conquer works, generally on dumb people, but when you’ve controlled the education system in major cities across the country for generations you’d stopped educating and turned those schools into moron factories.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> View attachment 697769


“Tormenting”? Jesus Christ, could this idiot be any more melodramatic?

These people were bussed and flown to another part of the country, that’s it. No one was kidnapped, tormented, tortured, beaten, starved, drugged, trafficked or even inconvenienced.

If you don’t agree with their actions, I get that. But what is this penchant you people have for taking the most innocuous things and making it sound like a page out of Revelations?


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 18, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> “Tormenting”? Jesus Christ, could this idiot be any more melodramatic?
> 
> These people were bussed and flown to another part of the country, that’s it. No one was kidnapped, tormented, tortured, beaten, starved, drugged, trafficked or even inconvenienced.
> 
> If you don’t agree with their actions, I get that. But what is this penchant you people have for taking something where no one’s been hurt and making it sound like a page out of Revelations?



CandyCornhole is not known for her intelligence


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> “Tormenting”? Jesus Christ, could this idiot be any more melodramatic?
> 
> These people were bussed and flown to another part of the country, that’s it. No one was kidnapped, tormented, tortured, beaten, starved, drugged, trafficked or even inconvenienced.
> 
> If you don’t agree with their actions, I get that. But what is this penchant you people have for taking something where no one’s been hurt and making it sound like a page out of Revelations?



I guess you have this veil of ignorance you're wearing proudly.  

Do you think that any of these folks who were shipped up to Martha's Vineyard spoke English very well?  
Okay...are you aware that the areas they came from were likely heavily bilingual (English/Spanish)?  
So there is this language barrier from the get-go.  What do you think that does to someone to not be able to communicate?  

Then there is the economics of it.  I would imagine that they are not affluent.  Martha's Vineyard is one of the most expensive places in the nation.  
What do you think that does to someone who cannot afford to buy a meal and has no friends or family for support?

I know you don't care about these people.  You're a trump supporter so it's a given that you have to be this disgusting, nasty, half-human scumbag that you've relished becoming most of your miserable life.  If you don't agree with my assessment, I get that.  But what is this penchant you have for causing misery and anguish to folks who have not harmed you in any way shape or form?


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I guess you have this veil of ignorance you're wearing proudly.
> 
> Do you think that any of these folks who were shipped up to Martha's Vineyard spoke English very well?
> Okay...are you aware that the areas they came from were likely heavily bilingual (English/Spanish)?
> ...



Ladies and gentlemen I give you one seriously brainwashed individual


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> No one wants illegal immigrants.  We want Congress to do their job and update the laws.  You can't reconcile with liars.



Uh, the person to whom I was responding said she would RATHER have illegals than lawful US citizens. So....


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Yup.  The Republicans embraced child abuse as a method to deal with the immigration issue.



How revealing is the MV debacle?

THIS  bad for them folks...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I guess you have this veil of ignorance you're wearing proudly.
> 
> Do you think that any of these folks who were shipped up to Martha's Vineyard spoke English very well?
> Okay...are you aware that the areas they came from were likely heavily bilingual (English/Spanish)?
> ...



You can't have a country with this.

It's over.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> View attachment 697769



The only sadism is it completely revealed liberal NIMBY's as we all can see lolz


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Hypocrisy is in the favor of Republicans.  Your dementia patient is bringing them in by the millions and expecting everybody else to figure out how to deal with them.  When we object, we are called heartless, anti-Christian and racists.  Now the curtain has been lifted.  You commies can't stand to have 50 of them for one day yet alone figure out how to feed them, clothe them, house them or educate them.  Ship them to some military base somewhere and then talk about how cruel Republicans are.
> 
> You people make real Americans sick to their stomach.



As long as these illegals disappear into Americas poorest neighborhoods, they're happy as clams. What are the poors to them, after all?


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> No one wants illegal immigrants.  We want Congress to do their job and update the laws.  You can't reconcile with liars.


We're not allowed to work together to fix the problem.  I wonder if that may be slowing things down a bit.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I know you don't care about these people.  You're a trump supporter so it's a given that you have to be this disgusting, nasty, half-human scumbag that you've relished becoming most of your miserable life.  If you don't agree with my assessment, I get that.  But what is this penchant you have for causing misery and anguish to folks who have not harmed you in any way shape or form?


I (and probably all of us) know the point they're trying to make here.  I do get it.  I agree with parts of it.  But sometimes we have to find a bottom to our behaviors.  Sometimes we need to just _*not do*_ something because we want to be *better* than that.  There is no "we tried everything".  That's lazy-minded bullshit.

Since we know that the folks on this board are more and more representative of the base of the party, and we regularly see these tragically desperate brown people referred to here as things like subhuman and cockroaches (examples would not be hard to find), we know that the base has just lost its fundamental humanity.

They feel that they have "lost their country" and now are willing to "fight" until we're rubble.  What they don't want to face is the possibility that the reason they've "lost" (not true) is that_ they failed to convince._  Why?  Because they have been reduced to incurious, manipulated, angry souls who only know to spout shallow talk radio platitudes rather than communicate effectively.

We all lose when a wheel falls off the bike.  All of us.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 18, 2022)

Care4all said:


> It was a form of kidnapping.  They lied to these people and tricked them, telling them they would have jobs and homes supplied to them upon arrival, and that they were going to Boston and a bunch of other lies.  Martha's vineyard was not even notified by the governors, so the non profits could be ready for their arrival,  These people were flown across state lines....based on lies they told them, that is kidnapping, from what I've heard on the news.
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 1201 - Kidnapping​
> U.S. Code
> ...



Any proof? No.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> These folks are subhuman to many in the cult, so it's not a problem.



These folks are subhuman too many in Martha’s Vineyard, so it’s not a problem.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 18, 2022)

Oddball said:


> "We don't have any room to house them"
> 
> Well looky here.....A hotel right there on the island....And it certainly looks big enough to house fifty of the finest human beings that could   ever exist, especially during low season, until they can get on the dole....er....get on their feet.
> 
> ...



So easy to prove the lies of the left.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> View attachment 697769



Martha’s Vineyard is torture?
Haahhahahahahahhhahahahahahhhahaahahaahahaahahaahahashhhahahahahhahhahhaaaaaaa!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> We're not allowed to work together to fix the problem.  I wonder if that may be slowing things down a bit.



There is nothing left to fix. Irreconcilable differences.

happy?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I (and probably all of us) know the point they're trying to make here.  I do get it.  I even agree with parts of it.  But sometimes we have to find a bottom to our behaviors.  Sometimes we need to just _*not do*_ something because we want to be *better* than that.  There is no "we tried everything".  That's bullshit.


Amen.


Mac1958 said:


> Since we know that the folks on this board are more and more representative of the base of the party, and we regularly see these tragically desperate brown people referred to here as things like subhuman and cockroaches (examples would not be hard to find), we know that the base has just lost its fundamental humanity.


Amen.


Mac1958 said:


> They feel that they have "lost their country" and now are willing to "fight" until we're rubble.


Amen.


Mac1958 said:


> What they don't want to face is the possibility that the reason they've "lost" (not true) is that_ they failed to convince._  Why?  Because they have been reduced to incurious, manipulated, angry souls who only know to spout shallow talk radio platitudes rather than communicate effectively.
> 
> We all lose when a wheel falls off the bike.  All of us.


Two things about this...

We had an election. The right wing lost the White House.  Ever since then, they have been in "burn it all down" mode.  I didn't put them there.  Biden didn't put them there.  Nobody put them there from the outside...it is an internal suicide pact they have formed with themselves.  As you stated...sometimes you have to find a bottom.  I may be optimistic but the sub-human scumbags who are cheering for this type of exploitation may be a bridge too far for what few thinking persons are still in the GOP.  Either they will get with the program or they won't.  The nation is moving forward with or without them.  The downside of having part of the nation with this fanatical need to bring the world down with them is a small price to pay in my view for the day of reckoning that is coming to the GOP.  In 2012 they had a post-mortem that reported the truth...that they aren't generating enough angry white people.  That hasn't changed.    They've won 1 popular vote this century.

As for the Democratic party side of the coin, the burden is even greater when you have to be the only grown-up in the room.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I (and probably all of us) know the point they're trying to make here.  I do get it.  I agree with parts of it.  But sometimes we have to find a bottom to our behaviors.  Sometimes we need to just _*not do*_ something because we want to be *better* than that.  There is no "we tried everything".  That's lazy-minded bullshit.
> 
> Since we know that the folks on this board are more and more representative of the base of the party, and we regularly see these tragically desperate brown people referred to here as things like subhuman and cockroaches (examples would not be hard to find), we know that the base has just lost its fundamental humanity.
> 
> ...



It's already over Mac.

Happy?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Wow, could you imagine if that were remotely true?



Where are 2 million illegals staying?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Amen.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> ...



Right.

The illegals should be taking up space in the poor, inner city schools where they take strapped resources away from already disadvantaged American children, as everyone knows.

Sending them to Martha's Vineyard makes everyone subhuman scumbags, but sending them to The Poors is perfectly acceptable, as every Good Leftist knows. Because what are The Poors to them?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Martha’s Vineyard is torture?
> Haahhahahahahahhhahahahahahhhahaahahaahahaahahaahahashhhahahahahhahhahhaaaaaaa!



As I have said--keep the Dirty Illegals hidden away with The Poors like these liberals want them to be. 

Do not ship them to self-identifying Sanctuary Places where they might ACTUALLY be expected to deal with them. 

Why are these people raging?

Because they know this makes them look like dog crap. And oh. They are correct.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Right.
> 
> The illegals should be taking up space in the poor, inner city schools where they take strapped resources away from already disadvantaged American children, as everyone knows.
> 
> Sending them to Martha's Vineyard makes everyone subhuman scumbags, but sending them to The Poors is perfectly acceptable, as every Good Leftist knows. Because what are The Poors to them?


Nope it just make republicans sub-human scumbags...it also makes anyone who supports this stuff sub-human scumbags.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I (and probably all of us) know the point they're trying to make here.  I do get it.  I agree with parts of it.  But sometimes we have to find a bottom to our behaviors.  Sometimes we need to just _*not do*_ something because we want to be *better* than that.  There is no "we tried everything".  That's lazy-minded bullshit.
> 
> Since we know that the folks on this board are more and more representative of the base of the party, and we regularly see these tragically desperate brown people referred to here as things like subhuman and cockroaches (examples would not be hard to find), we know that the base has just lost its fundamental humanity.
> 
> ...



Poor Mac took a hammer, screwdriver, and every other implement known to man to the bike to dissemble it for how long now? Telling us all how terrible the Trumpkins are and what not. Now he's crying that he will lose when the wheel falls off.

Hey Mac, we don't care.

It's finished. We're done.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Nope it just make republicans sub-human scumbags...it also makes anyone who supports this stuff sub-human scumbags.



Right, we know. You want the Dirty Illegals to Know Their Place. They belong in the disadvantaged neighborhoods in the Disadvantaged Schools, certainly not near your condo in Phoenix, certainly not in MV, though they self-named as a Sanctuary Place.

you have no answer for this, do you?

So just more name-calling.

We know.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.


"Illegals for thee, not for me" - Liberals 2022


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Amen.
> 
> Amen.
> 
> ...


Well, this group was a volcano ready to blow, and this rage and paranoia had been building for decades, nurtured by their media, starting with Limbaugh.  It just took the right guy -- shameless, pugilistic, spectacularly dishonest and opportunistic -- to be the trigger.  We just didn't know how angry they were, the depth and efficacy of the manipulation.

I was hopeful the duration of the volcano would be relatively short, but that's obviously not the case.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "Illegals for thee, not for me" - Liberals 2022



And the only answer they have for this VERY OBVIOUS hypocrisy is to call us names and screech louder

Maybe they can try screeching in a foreign language, idk


----------



## elektra (Sep 18, 2022)

Democrats are the hate filled monsters of the 21st century.

We had the NAZI's in the last century. In this century we have Democrats.

Can anyone show how Democrats make life better for any American? 

Martha's Vineyard, shows that democrats have no plan for the millions of illegal aliens. They expect the illegal aliens to sleep or be housed in a two bedroom apartment with 20 other illegal aliens. In areas that were once safe from the crime they bring to an area.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Poor Mac took a hammer, screwdriver, and every other implement known to man to the bike to dissemble it for how long now? Telling us all how terrible the Trumpkins are and what not. Now he's crying that he will lose when the wheel falls off.
> 
> Hey Mac, we don't care.
> 
> It's finished. We're done.


As I said.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

_
STORY: When two aircraft full of Latin American migrants landed in the wealthy, liberal Massachusetts enclave of Martha’s Vineyard this week, Lisa Belcastro and her community leapt into action.

"I can't even express to you how many people have offered help, and translating, and food, and clothing, and water. And it is overwhelming.”

Belcastro is a volunteer emergency shelter coordinator here. The migrants, many of them asylum-seekers from Venezuela, were sent by Florida’s Republican governor as part of a campaign aimed at shifting the immigration burden to Democratic areas.

Some of the migrants said they were mislead into boarding the jets.

"They're here. They came to work. And every one of them has asked when they're starting their job. _

Martha's Vineyard rallies to help misled migrants


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Well, this group was a volcano ready to blow, and this rage and paranoia had been building for decades, nurtured by their media, starting with Limbaugh.  It just took the right guy -- shameless, pugilistic, spectacularly dishonest and opportunistic -- to be the trigger.  We just didn't know how angry they were, the depth and efficacy of the manipulation.
> 
> I was hopeful the duration of the volcano would be relatively short, but that's obviously not the case.



Trump broke YOU, Mac. 

Not us.

you. You took the sledgehammer to the bike when he was elected. YOU could have just waited another four years and elected someone else.

But nope. Not good enough.

It's on you, Mac. Look in the freaking mirror.

And then start with the fact that you still think we "love our country".


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> As I said.



This is not a win for you, Mac. You only begin to understand your own blind rage and short-sighted bigotry.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> And then start with the fact that you still think we "love our country".


And there ya go.

Mac nails it again.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> _STORY: When two aircraft full of Latin American migrants landed in the wealthy, liberal Massachusetts enclave of Martha’s Vineyard this week, Lisa Belcastro and her community leapt into action.
> 
> "I can't even express to you how many people have offered help, and translating, and food, and clothing, and water. And it is overwhelming.”
> 
> ...



hahahaha NO

First, they were told they were going to Massachusetts. They went to Massachusetts.

Secondly, the shipped them off in 24 hours.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> And there ya go.
> 
> Mac nails it again.



Mac, you improperly characterized me and yet still claim victory. You do this all the time. Are you insane?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> hahahaha NO
> 
> First, they were told they were going to Massachusetts. They went to Massachusetts.
> 
> Secondly, the shipped them off in 24 hours.



_The Republican governor said the move to the mainland would be voluntary. Baker praised residents and officials on Martha’s Vineyard for taking care of the nearly 50 migrants after their unexpected arrival on Wednesday but said the island lacks the resources to house the migrants for the long-term. _

Migrants flown to Martha’s Vineyard moving to military base


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

elektra said:


> Democrats are the hate filled monsters of the 21st century.
> 
> We had the NAZI's in the last century. In this century we have Democrats.
> 
> ...



They expect them to be housed and cared for among the disadvantaged Americans they pretend to care about, but do not. 

They can Virtue Signal all they want, and rage against conservatives all they want, as long as it's from a comfortable distance.

The entire world can see what happens when the problem is brought to their doorstep.

And THAT is why they're enraged.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac, you improperly characterized me and yet still claim victory. You do this all the time. Are you insane?


No.  I now have confirmation that you don't love America.  You've said it multiple times now.  I get it.

One of the many, many things that fascinate me about this place is _*how angry you folks get with me when I say something you agree with.*_

Very instructive.  Very revealing.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> _The Republican governor said the move to the mainland would be voluntary. Baker praised residents and officials on Martha’s Vineyard for taking care of the nearly 50 migrants after their unexpected arrival on Wednesday but said the island lacks the resources to house the migrants for the long-term. _
> 
> Migrants flown to Martha’s Vineyard moving to military base



EVERYONE, EVERYWHERE "lacks the resources" to care for the immigrants.

HELLO????


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> No.  I now have confirmation that you don't love America.  You've said it multiple times now.  I get it.
> 
> One of the many, many things that fascinate me about this place is _*how angry you folks get with me when I say something you agree with.*_
> 
> Very instructive.  Very revealing.



What is instructive and revealing is that you thought you had me perfectly pinned when you said, with confidence, that I am someone who "loves this country". 

All this time you don't read for understanding, Mac. Then go around saying how you've nailed it, you've nailed it.

You're a buffoon


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> EVERYONE, EVERYWHERE "lacks the resources" to care for the immigrants.
> 
> HELLO????



 Irrelevant. Your claim was they were "enraged" and yet the Republican governor is praising the people for the welcome and the help the immigrants received.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> What is instructive and revealing is that you thought you had me perfectly pinned when you said, with confidence, that I am someone who "loves this country".
> 
> All this time you don't read for understanding, Mac. Then go around saying how you've nailed it, you've nailed it.
> 
> You're a buffoon


No, I was simply trying to give you the benefit of the doubt.

My apologies for that.  Admittedly, I should know better.  My bad.  Now I know.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Irrelevant. Your claim was they were "enraged" and yet the Republican governor is praising the people for the welcome and the help the immigrants received.



MV is a sanctuary island. Why did they ship people off rather than making sure they had the resources available--or getting them?

You know how terrible this looks, and so do I.

And again, that's why the Leftists rage.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> No, I was simply trying to give you the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> My apologies for that.  Now I know.



You're a buffoon Mac and soon enough I will not have to share a nation with you.

Proud?

Happy?

To hell with your "third party". Watch when states start seceding and think  about you taking a sledgehammer to that bike.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> MV is a sanctuary island. Why did they ship people off rather than making sure they had the resources available--or getting them?
> 
> You know how terrible this looks, and so do I.
> 
> And again, that's why the Leftists rage.



 The article states that those who want to stay, can. The ones being moved will still be in Massachusetts.

They came for jobs. The jobs are elsewhere.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> _The Republican governor said the move to the mainland would be voluntary. Baker praised residents and officials on Martha’s Vineyard for taking care of the nearly 50 migrants after their unexpected arrival on Wednesday but said the island lacks the resources to house the migrants for the long-term. _
> 
> Migrants flown to Martha’s Vineyard moving to military base


They moved to a place that had facilities to take care of them and transfer them back near the border to make their court dates.

This was pure political theater.

Hell DiSantis even had to send a plane to Texas to GET these people.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The article states that those who want to stay, can. The ones being moved will still be in Massachusetts.
> 
> They came for jobs. The jobs are elsewhere.



Oh. The uber-wealthy on MV cannot afford to hire them? That's first.

Secondly--are we supposed to give a care what they "came for"? They came ILLEGALLY. They are owed...what exactly? To be not treated inhumanely, of course. They are certainly not OWED jobs.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Oh. The uber-wealthy on MV cannot afford to hire them? That's first.
> 
> Secondly--are we supposed to give a care what they "came for"? They came ILLEGALLY. They are owed...what exactly? To be not treated inhumanely, of course. They are certainly not OWED jobs.



 They are here legally.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> They moved to a place that had facilities to take care of them and transfer them back near the border to make their court dates.
> 
> This was pure political theater.
> 
> Hell DiSantis even had to send a plane to Texas to GET these people.



MV is a sanctuary island.

Did they name themselves such as "political theater"? Did they expect never to be an actual sanctuary? Seems like it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> They are here legally.



They are 100% not, unless you're making up some stupid definition like "no human is illegal". They broke into the border and broke our laws.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Irrelevant. Your claim was they were "enraged" and yet the Republican governor is praising the people for the welcome and the help the immigrants received.


There are clearly a LOT of people walking around with this kind of rage.  It's all coming out now.  Those decades of manipulation are coming to fruition.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> There are clearly a LOT of people walking around with this kind of rage.  It's all coming out now.  Those decades of manipulation are coming to fruition.



Do not mistake rage with resignation, Mac. 

You are way off again. And projecting, again.

Are you okay? Need to check in with your therapist?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> MV is a sanctuary island.



_Massachusetts is not a sanctuary state, but there have been proposals for it on Beacon Hill. A sanctuary city or state is a location that limits cooperation with federal immigration laws. There are eight cities in the state that are sanctuary cities. They are Amherst, Boston, Cambridge, Chelsea, Concord, Newton, Northampton, and Somerville. _ 

Massachusetts has 8 sanctuary cities and how they cooperate varies


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> MV is a sanctuary island.
> 
> Did they name themselves such as "political theater"? Did they expect never to be an actual sanctuary? Seems like it.


How does an illegal immigrant make a court date in Texas or AZ when they have been transported to Mass?

Does the Federal government provide funds to deal with them in Mass? No. They do provide funds to border states


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.


So let me get this straight, Candy...you're fine with women and children being raped and others dying while they're being transported by Coyotes...you're fine with drugs pouring across the border killing hundreds of thousands of Americans...but you OUTRAGED because two Governors put illegals on buses and planes and dropped them off in "Sanctuary Cities" run by liberals?

The sheer HYPOCRISY of progressives in this country is mind boggling!  Your policies are KILLING hundreds of thousands of people AND YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> How does an illegal immigrant make a court date in Texas or AZ when they have been transported to Mass?
> 
> Does the Federal government provide funds to deal with them in Mass? No. They do provide funds to border states



And I'm sure those funds have been well-exceeded, since something like 2 MILLION illegals have poured over the border since Demented Basement Dummy has taken over


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> They are 100% not, unless you're making up some stupid definition like "no human is illegal". They broke into the border and broke our laws.



 Our laws state, you come here, no matter how you get here, you come here and within one year you can apply for asylum.

 It's so sad that so many do not know our laws and how they work. 

 Too much being led around by the nose by politicians who know they are lying to you. 

Questions and Answers: Affirmative Asylum Eligibility and Applications


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> So let me get this straight, Candy...you're fine with women and children being raped and others dying while they're being transported by Coyotes...you're fine with drugs pouring across the border killing hundreds of thousands of Americans...but you OUTRAGED because two Governors put illegals on buses and planes and dropped them off in "Sanctuary Cities" run by liberals?
> 
> The sheer HYPOCRISY of progressives in this country is mind boggling!  Your policies are KILLING hundreds of thousands of people AND YOU DON'T GIVE A SHIT!


52 days.

And then the gloves come off.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Our laws state, you come here, no matter how you get here, you come here and within one year you can apply for asylum.
> 
> It's so sad that so many do not know our laws and how they work.
> 
> ...



Applying for asylum does not negate the fact that you came here ILLEGALLY


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> MV is a sanctuary island.
> 
> Did they name themselves such as "political theater"? Did they expect never to be an actual sanctuary? Seems like it.


So who told you that MV “named themselves a sanctuary city”? They did not and that designation only means that the site( of which this is NOT one) refuses to engage in deportation activities.

Whoever told you that bullshit , smack them upside the head and never trust what they say again


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Applying for asylum does not negate the fact that you came here ILLEGALLY



 Our immigration laws allow for that, so as long as they have applied, they are here legally.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So who told you that MV “named themselves a sanctuary city”? They did not and that designation only means that the site( of which this is NOT one) refuses to engage in deportation activities.
> 
> Whoever told you that bullshit , smack them upside the head and never trust what they say again


Stop lying.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> _The Republican governor said the move to the mainland would be voluntary. Baker praised residents and officials on Martha’s Vineyard for taking care of the nearly 50 migrants after their unexpected arrival on Wednesday but said the island lacks the resources to house the migrants for the long-term. _
> 
> Migrants flown to Martha’s Vineyard moving to military base


So Martha’s Vineyards is like most cities in America and lack the resources, with only 50 people, yet thousands hit the border towns everyday and the left claims there is no crisis. The Florida was wrong to send them to Martha’s Vineyard because they lack the resources, he made his point to the billionaire homeowners at Martha’s Vineyare. The President of the United States is wrong for claiming there is no crisis and not enforcing laws that are in place to minimize the numbers coming into this country illegally. Neither side is honest about the border issue.

This is a wedge issue that both parties want to use to gain support, fixing it is not the goal.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So who told you that MV “named themselves a sanctuary city”? They did not and that designation only means that the site( of which this is NOT one) refuses to engage in deportation activities.
> 
> Whoever told you that bullshit , smack them upside the head and never trust what they say again



 It took me about 2 minutes to verify and post the information they were not. I have no idea why people simply buy what they are told with no desire whatsoever to verify anything.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 18, 2022)

It didn't take but a millisecond for the lily white libs to kick those brown people off the island.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> So Martha’s Vineyards is like most cities in America and lack the resources, with only 50 people, yet thousands hit the border towns everyday and the left claims there is no crisis. The Florida was wrong to send them to Martha’s Vineyard because they lack the resources, he made his point to the billionaire homeowners at Martha’s Vineyare. The President of the United States is wrong for claiming there is no crisis and not enforcing laws that are in place to minimize the numbers coming into this country illegally. Neither side is honest about the border issue.
> 
> This is a wedge issue that both parties want to use to gain support, fixing it is not the goal.



Nobody wants to address the reasons they come to this country. Jobs.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> So Martha’s Vineyards is like most cities in America and lack the resources, with only 50 people, yet thousands hit the border towns everyday and the left claims there is no crisis. The Florida was wrong to send them to Martha’s Vineyard because they lack the resources, he made his point to the billionaire homeowners at Martha’s Vineyare. The President of the United States is wrong for claiming there is no crisis and not enforcing laws that are in place to minimize the numbers coming into this country illegally. Neither side is honest about the border issue.
> 
> This is a wedge issue that both parties want to use to gain support, fixing it is not the goal.



Precisely, fixing it is not a goal.  There's too much hay to be made.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Nobody wants to address the reasons they come to this country. Jobs.



Yeah and if mexico had a good economy without the cartels and corruption we wouldn't have an illegal immigration problem.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> It didn't take but a millisecond for the lily white libs to kick those brown people off the island.


As noted earlier, the federal government provides funding and has medical and legal facilities on the border to deal with these people.

Those legal and medical facilities and funds are NOT  on Martha’s Vineyard.

This is a stunt pure and simple and everyone knows that


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> They moved to a place that had facilities to take care of them and transfer them back near the border to make their court dates.
> 
> This was pure political theater.
> 
> Hell DiSantis even had to send a plane to Texas to GET these people.


Link?


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Yeah and if mexico had a good economy without the cartels and corruption we wouldn't have an illegal immigration problem.


Are you claiming that this is a new phenomenon?

That people haven’t been crossing the southern border for over half a century looking for work?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Yeah and if mexico had a good economy without the cartels and corruption we wouldn't have an illegal immigration problem.



 From what I've read, those being discussed here are not from Mexico.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> As noted earlier, the federal government provides funding and has medical and legal facilities on the border to deal with these people.
> 
> Those legal and medical facilities and funds are NOT  on Martha’s Vineyard.
> 
> This is a stunt pure and simple and everyone knows that



No, because I travel to an area that receives thousands of illegal immigrants and the federal govt doesn't provide funding nor do they provide adequate medical and legal facilities.  The illegal immigrants inundate the local infrastructure.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> No, because I travel to an area that receives thousands of illegal immigrants and the federal govt doesn't provide funding nor do they provide adequate medical and legal facilities.  The illegal immigrants inundate the local infrastructure.


In your opinion…
Ohh


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> From what I've read, those being discussed here are not from Mexico.


Nor did they come from Florida


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> From what I've read, those being discussed here are not from Mexico.



Mexico, central america, some countries in south america.  Corruption, bad economies, cartels abound.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> In your opinion…
> Ohh



Thats not my opinion.  Thats what happens.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> As noted earlier, the federal government provides funding and has medical and legal facilities on the border to deal with these people.
> 
> Those legal and medical facilities and funds are NOT  on Martha’s Vineyard.
> 
> This is a stunt pure and simple and everyone knows that


To deal with “these people”? If that isn’t telling and the resources at the border have been stretched beyond on their limits with, as you call them, “these people”.

The bigger issue is the Biden administration fails to see a crisis at the border with as you call them, ”these people”.

There is a real problem with illegal immigration, and  as a nation need to recognize the problem and enforce our nations’s laws to control the crisis, something most don‘t want todo. Ignore it and it isn’t going away.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Are you claiming that this is a new phenomenon?
> 
> That people haven’t been crossing the southern border for over half a century looking for work?



Their horrid economy, drugs, cartels have been around for decades.  I didn't claim anything other than pointing out whats occurring.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Mexico, central america, some countries in south america.  Corruption, bad economies, cartels abound.



 Maybe we should stop trying to undermine those countries.

New Report Documents How U.S. Sanctions Have Directly Aggravated Venezuela’s Economic Crisis - WOLA


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Thats not my opinion.  Thats what happens.


Anecdotal bullshit extrapolated into what you call facts based on your limited perception is at BEST opinion


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Nobody wants to address the reasons they come to this country. Jobs.


That is called enforcing the laws. We are not serious about the issue and maybe these governors across this country wopill enforce illegal immigration laws and find them, prosecute employers and round up illegals and ship them back to the countries that came from. Democrats and Republicans share the blame for blame each other and not taking responsibility. They don’t want a solution, they want to blame.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Nor did they come from Florida


Link?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> That is called enforcing the laws. We are not serious about the issue and maybe these governors across this country wopill enforce illegal immigration laws and find them, prosecute employers and round up illegals and ship them back to the countries that came from.


 
 Governors can not ship anyone out of the country.




Papageorgio said:


> Democrats and Republicans share the blame for blame each other and not taking responsibility. They don’t want a solution, they want to blame.



 100% agree here.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Maybe we should stop trying to undermine those countries.
> 
> New Report Documents How U.S. Sanctions Have Directly Aggravated Venezuela’s Economic Crisis - WOLA



We sanction the world.  We rule over everything.  Why wouldn't we be down there.  We've been doing this for decades.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Anecdotal bullshit extrapolated into what you call facts based on your limited perception is at BEST opinion



No, it ain't anecdotal dude.  I wish it were.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> We sanction the world.  We rule over everything.  Why wouldn't we be down there.  We've been doing this for decades.



 And we see where it has gotten us.

 You complain about the corruption when in large part, we are the corruption.


----------



## DBA (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Anecdotal bullshit extrapolated into what you call facts based on your limited perception is at BEST opinion



We can resolve that problem by simply diverting some federal funding from Texas and FL to places like Martha’s Vineyard. I am sure FL and Texas would be in agreement, but I am thinking Martha’s Vineyard residents would reject the gift.  We can create shelters and soup kitchens for illegals there.  Afterall, the 80% liberal folks that live there are warm-hearted and certainly wouldn’t oppose such actions, right?  We can do the same for all cities that claim to love illegals and call themselves sanctuary cities.

Democrats *LOVE* all policies, no matter how implausible,  that give them the warm fuzzies, as long as they don’t have to deal with the consequences.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Governors can not ship anyone out of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The feds can but that would require action by a real leader and our country has lacked that for decades.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> How revealing is the MV debacle?
> 
> THIS  bad for them folks...


Not as revealing as your ripping children from their parents arms.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I (and probably all of us) know the point they're trying to make here.  I do get it.  I agree with parts of it.  But sometimes we have to find a bottom to our behaviors.  Sometimes we need to just _*not do*_ something because we want to be *better* than that.  There is no "we tried everything".  That's lazy-minded bullshit.
> 
> Since we know that the folks on this board are more and more representative of the base of the party, and we regularly see these tragically desperate brown people referred to here as things like subhuman and cockroaches (examples would not be hard to find), we know that the base has just lost its fundamental humanity.
> 
> ...


Well said.

Is there a bottom?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Trump broke YOU, Mac.
> 
> Not us.
> 
> ...


We did elect some one else, and look what you did.

We and we suffered four years of you doing everything possible to destroy Obama's administration.


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

bodecea said:


> They aren't illegals....they are legal refugees from COMMUNIST Venezuela.   DO try to pay attention....(I know it's hard).



So, serious question, should the US take in all of Venezuela's people?  How about China's, they're communist as well, North Korea?  Should we go into each communist nation, and offer a free ticket to the US?  What should be the number of 'refugees' the US takes in every year, should there be a limit, or just as many as wants to come?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

OldFlame said:


> So, serious question, should the US take in all of Venezuela's people?  How about China's, they're communist as well, North Korea?  Should we go into each communist nation, and offer a free ticket to the US?  What should be the number of 'refugees' the US takes in every year, should there be a limit, or just as many as wants to come?



 While Venezuela has a Communist party, they are not Communists.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> How revealing is the MV debacle?
> 
> THIS  bad for them folks...


Yes, it is revealing isn't it?  DeSantis using Florida taxpayer money to ship illegals in Texas to destinations clearly unprepared and caught by surprise.  He dumped families with young children there.  I was pretty impressed that those wealthy elites raised money, donated food, clothing and shelter for them with no notice at all.  The fact you cheer this kind of makes your personal claims of doing so much to help them meaningless at best.  These actions just go to show how you view them as subhuman, at worst.  At best?  Hard to see.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 18, 2022)

OldFlame said:


> So, serious question, should the US take in all of Venezuela's people?  How about China's, they're communist as well, North Korea?  Should we go into each communist nation, and offer a free ticket to the US?  What should be the number of 'refugees' the US takes in every year, should there be a limit, or just as many as wants to come?


Doesn't DeSantis make speciL e ceptions for refugees from Communist Cuba because they are fleeing Communism?


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> They can't seem to understand the difference.  Or the difference between organizing it with the appropriate departments amongst the states so they aren't just literally dumped in front of a politicians house with nothing but their clothes and maybe a ziplock bag of belongings
> 
> They are treating people like cattle for political gain.  It's not their first rodeo - southern conservatives pulled that stunt before attacking the "hypocrisy" of northern liberals, and with the same callous disregard of the people they were using.
> 
> ...



Go to a border town and witness which party is using them like cattle for their own political gain.    Now all of a sudden it's wrong to do what your 'party' has been doing for over a decade while you sat back and cheered it on.  You have zero credibility.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Not as revealing as your ripping children from their parents arms.



How desperate are you?

Claiming *I* did this.

Great call, moderator. Sure.


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Yes, it is revealing isn't it?  DeSantis using Florida taxpayer money to ship illegals in Texas to destinations clearly unprepared and caught by surprise.  He dumped families with young children there.  I was pretty impressed that those wealthy elites raised money, donated food, clothing and shelter for them with no notice at all.  The fact you cheer this kind of makes your personal claims of doing so much to help them meaningless at best.  These actions just go to show how you view them as subhuman, at worst.  At best?  Hard to see.


Pure bullshit and projection. Your side referred to those people as GARBAGE. Your side has shown nothing but hypocrisy and racism when forced to walk the walk rather than just talk the talk. Unprepared? These places claimed to be sanctuaries and would welcome these people. Oh wait, then they were actually held to their word.


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> CBP does that every day to thousands, guess your media isn't covering the ones sleeping in the streets with absolutely nothing.
> 
> .



They're either completely clueless dopes to spout the leftist talking points everywhere they go, or evil underhanded scum, take your pick.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 18, 2022)

OldFlame said:


> Go to a border town and witness which party is using them like cattle for their own political gain.    Now all of a sudden it's wrong to do what your 'party' has been doing for over a decade while you sat back and cheered it on.  You have zero credibility.


Remind me, when have Dem governors shipped illegals en masse and dumped them completely unprepared and promised jobs on red districts for political vengeance?  THAT is using people.  It is clear a lot are cheering here.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> We did elect some one else, and look what you did.
> 
> We and we suffered four years of you doing everything possible to destroy Obama's administration.



You elected a man whose dementia is so bad he most certainly wears diapers and doesn't know where he is at any given moment. Worse, he destroyed the pull out from Afghanistan, ruined the economy and the housing market, and let 2 million illegals into the nation. Not to mention the crime wave sweeping America's cities.

Happy?

Proud?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Remind me, when have Dem governors shipped illegals en masse and dumped them completely unprepared and promised jobs on red districts for political vengeance?  THAT is using people.  It is clear a lot are cheering here.



Oh.

Do the liberals on MV not really want to care for illegals?

Was it all just virtue signaling lip service then?

You can't get around this and it really has you unhinged. Pity.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Yes, it is revealing isn't it?  DeSantis using Florida taxpayer money to ship illegals in Texas to destinations clearly unprepared and caught by surprise.  He dumped families with young children there.  I was pretty impressed that those wealthy elites raised money, donated food, clothing and shelter for them with no notice at all.  The fact you cheer this kind of makes your personal claims of doing so much to help them meaningless at best.  These actions just go to show how you view them as subhuman, at worst.  At best?  Hard to see.


Do you have a link from the mainstream media To support the claim that the illegals were shipped from Texas and not Florida?


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

DBA said:


> We can resolve that problem by simply diverting some federal funding from Texas and FL to places like Martha’s Vineyard. I am sure FL and Texas would be in agreement, but I am thinking Martha’s Vineyard residents would reject the gift.  We can create shelters and soup kitchens for illegals there.  Afterall, the 80% liberal folks that live there are warm-hearted and certainly wouldn’t oppose such actions, right?  We can do the same for all cities that claim to love illegals and call themselves sanctuary cities.
> 
> Democrats *LOVE* all policies, no matter how implausible,  that give them the warm fuzzies, as long as they don’t have to deal with the consequences.


But then why do that? Why make a bad situation worse AND screw up the immigration courts further?

Oh yea. Politics


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> But then why do that? Why make a bad situation worse AND screw up the immigration courts further?
> 
> Oh yea. Politics



The very best kind of politics, and you know it, and that's why you're losing your minds.

It puts all your empty word virtue signaling to shame, and everyone can see it.

Illegals are fine as long as they disappear among the disadvantaged and The Poors.

You all squeal like stuck pigs and NIMBYs when your precious, worshipful elites are bothered with them.

We can see. Everyone can see.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Pure bullshit and projection. Your side referred to those people as GARBAGE. Your side has shown nothing but hypocrisy and racism when forced to walk the walk rather than just talk the talk. Unprepared? These places claimed to be sanctuaries and would welcome these people. Oh wait, then they were actually held to their word.



_
The Republican governor said the move to the mainland would be voluntary. Baker praised residents and officials on Martha’s Vineyard for taking care of the nearly 50 migrants after their unexpected arrival on Wednesday but said the island lacks the resources to house the migrants for the long-term.

At Joint Base Cape Cod, the migrants will be given dormitory-style housing, food and services, Baker said. Families will be given separate housing. _

Migrants flown to Martha’s Vineyard moving to military base

 They honored their words.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Remind me, when have Dem governors shipped illegals en masse and dumped them completely unprepared and promised jobs on red districts for political vengeance?  THAT is using people.  It is clear a lot are cheering here.


a dem president has done that


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> The very best kind of politics, and you know it, and that's why you're losing your minds.
> 
> It puts all your empty word virtue signaling to shame, and everyone can see it.
> 
> ...


So you admit it was nothing but a political stunt.

And you call it “the very best kind of politics”

That’s you … and Trumpers in general

That you don’t get how damning that is shows how out of touch you people are


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> “Tormenting”? Jesus Christ, could this idiot be any more melodramatic?
> 
> These people were bussed and flown to another part of the country, that’s it. No one was kidnapped, tormented, tortured, beaten, starved, drugged, trafficked or even inconvenienced.
> 
> If you don’t agree with their actions, I get that. But what is this penchant you people have for taking the most innocuous things and making it sound like a page out of Revelations?



That's the narrative they were instructed to repeat over and over, and they'll continue to do it.  No amount of common sense, or facts, or pointed questions will change who and what they are.  These people have been on here for years regurgitating the same bullshit talking points for years.  You can ask pointed questions, and those posts will be completely ignored by them, or not answered directly, you see it on here every day on just about every topic.   We will never understand their 'reasoning', because there isn't any, they're either paid, or they simply don't have the intellect or capacity to look at anything from any other point of view than the one that's been drilled into them over the years from their lying 'media' and lying politicians.  If you pay attention, you can see that they're all using the same terminology, turn on NBC, CNN, or any other 'talk show' on primetime television, and you will hear the same thing.  They're incapable of thinking for themselves, and they'll never change.  The key to change, as they have known for years, is the younger generation. Arguing with these senior idiots will get us no where, there's no helping them, they're the source of the social issues we see today.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

OldFlame said:


> That's the narrative they were instructed to repeat over and over, and they'll continue to do it.  No amount of common sense, or facts, or pointed questions will change who and what they are.  These people have been on here for years regurgitating the same bullshit talking points for years.  You can ask pointed questions, and those posts will be completely ignored by them, or not answered directly, you see it on here every day on just about every topic.   We will never understand their 'reasoning', because there isn't any, they're either paid, or they simply don't have the intellect or capacity to look at anything from any other point of view than the one that's been drilled into them over the years from their lying 'media' and lying politicians.  If you pay attention, you can see that they're all using the same terminology, turn on NBC, CNN, or any other 'talk show' on primetime television, and you will hear the same thing.  They're incapable of thinking for themselves, and they'll never change.  The key to change, as they have known for years, is the younger generation. Arguing with these senior idiots will get us no where, there's no helping them, they're the source of the social issues we see today.



 Where did the idea that Martha's Vineyard was a sanctuary city come from?


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

OldFlame said:


> That's the narrative they were instructed to repeat over and over, and they'll continue to do it.  No amount of common sense, or facts, or pointed questions will change who and what they are.  These people have been on here for years regurgitating the same bullshit talking points for years.  You can ask pointed questions, and those posts will be completely ignored by them, or not answered directly, you see it on here every day on just about every topic.   We will never understand their 'reasoning', because there isn't any, they're either paid, or they simply don't have the intellect or capacity to look at anything from any other point of view than the one that's been drilled into them over the years from their lying 'media' and lying politicians.  If you pay attention, you can see that they're all using the same terminology, turn on NBC, CNN, or any other 'talk show' on primetime television, and you will hear the same thing.  They're incapable of thinking for themselves, and they'll never change.  The key to change, as they have known for years, is the younger generation. Arguing with these senior idiots will get us no where, there's no helping them, they're the source of the social issues we see today.


That was quite the whine!

Sadly it’s like pissing  in your  wet suit. Makes ya feel warm for a minute  but ultimately does nothing


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> _STORY: When two aircraft full of Latin American migrants landed in the wealthy, liberal Massachusetts enclave of Martha’s Vineyard this week, Lisa Belcastro and her community leapt into action.
> 
> "I can't even express to you how many people have offered help, and translating, and food, and clothing, and water. And it is overwhelming.”
> 
> ...


They offer to help...move them to a military base ASAP, or get deported


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The article states that those who want to stay, can. The ones being moved will still be in Massachusetts.
> 
> They came for jobs. The jobs are elsewhere.



I thought they came for 'asylum' from a communist country?

Thanks for the truth.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Where did the idea that Martha's Vineyard was a sanctuary city come from?


One of their right wing talking heads lied to them and like always, they believed it without question


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Well, this group was a volcano ready to blow, and this rage and paranoia had been building for decades, nurtured by their media, starting with Limbaugh.  It just took the right guy -- shameless, pugilistic, spectacularly dishonest and opportunistic -- to be the trigger.  We just didn't know how angry they were, the depth and efficacy of the manipulation.
> 
> I was hopeful the duration of the volcano would be relatively short, but that's obviously not the case.


Have you housed a migrant family?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> They offer to help...move them to a military base ASAP, or get deported



 They can not deport them but don't let that stop you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> They can not deport them but don't let that stop you.


Are you sure????


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> That was quite the whine!
> 
> Sadly it’s like pissing  in your  wet suit. Makes ya feel warm for a minute  but ultimately does nothing



Ditto, you do it on here every day.  I'm perfectly aware that it's all waste of time, my post said exactly that.  Think you're changing anyone's mind?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

OldFlame said:


> I thought they came for 'asylum' from a communist country?
> 
> Thanks for the truth.



 They have to be able to work do they not? And I'm not sure which communist country you are speaking about.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Are you sure????



 Absolutely. Only the Federal government can.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 18, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> And yet they probably have illegals as maids and groundskeepers.


*I suspect they don't.  I'll bet they have well paid whites that are fully fluent and literate. Low paid migrants are for lower class millionaires; not the billion dollar aristocracy. They want to make sure their demands are fulfilled without comprehension issues, and their throats don't get cut in the middle of the night.


.*


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

OldFlame said:


> Ditto, you do it on here every day.  I'm perfectly aware that it's all waste of time, my post said exactly that.  Think you're changing anyone's mind?




 Where did the idea that M.V. was a Sanctuary city come from? (or do you wish to ignore this question again).


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

OldFlame said:


> Ditto, you do it on here every day.  I'm perfectly aware that it's all waste of time, my post said exactly that.  Think you're changing anyone's mind?


And for all that you whined anyway.

Ohh


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> One of their right wing talking heads lied to them and like always, they believed it without question





pknopp said:


> They can not deport them but don't let that stop you.


All illegals must be settled in Progressive Socialist areas. If the Repubs fail their voter again after November if they win, then it is time to vote for real extremists. Like Progs have. Senator Mitch is having a coffee and donut now at Aunt Bea's house. Floyed the Barber is there also, and a good time is being had.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Yes, it is revealing isn't it?  DeSantis using Florida taxpayer money to ship illegals in Texas to destinations clearly unprepared and caught by surprise.  He dumped families with young children there.  I was pretty impressed that those wealthy elites raised money, donated food, clothing and shelter for them with no notice at all.  The fact you cheer this kind of makes your personal claims of doing so much to help them meaningless at best.  These actions just go to show how you view them as subhuman, at worst.  At best?  Hard to see.


That is 100% pure bullshit right there....

1.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> That is 100% pure bullshit right there....
> 
> 1.



_TALLAHASSEE – Gov. Ron DeSantis paid $615,000 in Florida taxpayer money to relocate almost 50 Venezuelan migrants from Texas to Martha’s Vineyard as calls intensified Friday from Democrats demanding an investigation of the action.  _

Florida taxpayers paid $615,000 for DeSantis to fly Texas migrants to island


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> While Venezuela has a Communist party, they are not Communists.



The person I was responding to was the one that said they were refugees from 'communist' Venezuela, not me.  They're a dictatorship, which is really what we call 'communist' countries today are.  No one practices true communism.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

OldFlame said:


> The person I was responding to was the one that said they were refugees from 'communist' Venezuela, not me.  They're a dictatorship, which is really what we call 'communist' countries today are.  No one practices true communism.



 So I guess we will not learn where the gullible got the idea that M.V. was a sanctuary city from?


----------



## LeftofLeft (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Not much cogent thought but a lot of anger up there....
> 
> This publicity stunt will backfire on the GOP...just like it always does.


You people keep saying this all in an attempt to deflect the greatest exposure of liberal hypocrisy of all time. If Democrats were so concerned about the “humane” treatment then they’d be sending their own transport to Florida and Texas to invite the immigrants to their states and their cities.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So you admit it was nothing but a political stunt.
> 
> And you call it “the very best kind of politics”
> 
> ...


of course it’s a political stunt…and done well because it exposed your dembots as the hypocrites you are


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> So I guess we will not learn where the gullible got the idea that M.V. was a sanctuary city from?



I never said anything about MV being a sanctuary city, so not sure why you're hounding me about it?


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> _TALLAHASSEE – Gov. Ron DeSantis paid $615,000 in Florida taxpayer money to relocate almost 50 Venezuelan migrants from Texas to Martha’s Vineyard as calls intensified Friday from Democrats demanding an investigation of the action.  _
> 
> Florida taxpayers paid $615,000 for DeSantis to fly Texas migrants to island


Yes and ‘little’ Dick Durban was just on with schmuck Todd saying, ”These immigrants are being sent where they’re not supposed to go”…

So, what was the plan pknopp? Where were they “supposed” to go?


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> And for all that you whined anyway.
> 
> Ohh



I 'whined' because that's what you said I did?  You are truly a legend in your own mind, aren't you?  Ohhh...


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

OldFlame said:


> I never said anything about MV being a sanctuary city, so not sure why you're hounding me about it?



 What you said.




OldFlame said:


> That's the narrative they were instructed to repeat over and over, and they'll continue to do it.  No amount of common sense, or facts, or pointed questions will change who and what they are.  These people have been on here for years regurgitating the same bullshit talking points for years.  You can ask pointed questions, and those posts will be completely ignored by them, or not answered directly, you see it on here every day on just about every topic. *   We will never understand their 'reasoning', because there isn't any, they're either paid, or they simply don't have the intellect or capacity to look at anything from any other point of view than the one that's been drilled into them over the years from their lying 'media' and lying politicians. *  If you pay attention, you can see that they're all using the same terminology, turn on NBC, CNN, or any other 'talk show' on primetime television, and you will hear the same thing.  They're incapable of thinking for themselves, and they'll never change.  The key to change, as they have known for years, is the younger generation. Arguing with these senior idiots will get us no where, there's no helping them, they're the source of the social issues we see today.



 Is this not an example of the very thing you condemn?


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Where did the idea that Martha's Vineyard was a sanctuary city come from?


Maybe from their own pronouncements, and yard signs? ya think?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Yes and ‘little’ Dick Durban was just on with schmuck Todd saying, ”These immigrants are being sent where they’re not supposed to go”…
> 
> So, what was the plan pknopp? Where were they “supposed” to go?



 You think I was involved in the planning?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Maybe from their own pronouncements, and yard signs? ya think?



 Which yard signs?


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> So I guess we will not learn where the gullible got the idea that M.V. was a sanctuary city from?



Where should they have been sent?  Who should be paying for their housing, food, healthcare, etc...?   Why are the states dealing with any of it, why aren't there federal troops and resources handling where they go, and how they're taken care of?


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Where did the idea that M.V. was a Sanctuary city come from? (or do you wish to ignore this question again).


who said it was?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

OldFlame said:


> Where should they have been sent?  Who should be paying for their housing, food, healthcare, etc...?   Why are the states dealing with any of it, why aren't there federal troops and resources handling where they go, and how they're taken care of?



 There is. The ones noted here are going where? To a military base.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> who said it was?



 I guess you failed to read the thread.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> _TALLAHASSEE – Gov. Ron DeSantis paid $615,000 in Florida taxpayer money to relocate almost 50 Venezuelan migrants from Texas to Martha’s Vineyard as calls intensified Friday from Democrats demanding an investigation of the action.  _
> 
> Florida taxpayers paid $615,000 for DeSantis to fly Texas migrants to island


glad to see the people of FL stepping up to help these migrants…


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> What you said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh?  Where in what you bolded did I say anything about MV being a sanctuary city?


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> There is. The ones noted here are going where? To a military base.



Why weren't they on a federal military base in Florida?


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I guess you failed to read the thread.


i did…the yard sign highlights dembot hypocrisy


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

OldFlame said:


> Huh?  Where is what you bolded did I say anything about MV being a sanctuary city?



 You understand the point. You are the very thing you condemn.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> i did…the yard sign highlights dembot hypocrisy



 What yard sign?


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> What yard sign?


did you not read the OP? really?


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> You understand the point. You are the very thing you condemn.



I have no idea wtf you're talking about. You rambled to me about where MV was listed as a sanctuary city, and not one of my posts anywhere on this forum ever talked about MV being a sanctuary city. You are truly beyond confused.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> You understand the point. You are the very thing you condemn.


so just to be clear he never said that…you did


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> did you not read the OP? really?



 There is a sign. It says nothing about Sanctuary City. I also posted a link where the Republican governor praised the people of M.V. for their hospitality. 

 Now did I read Shapiro's screed on Godwinism? No. I always ignore anyone that does that.


----------



## SeaMajor7 (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> What yard sign?


The sign in the fucking FIRST POST of this thread you pathetic contrarian!


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> so just to be clear he never said that…you did



 Just to be clear, I inserted his quotes.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

SeaMajor7 said:


> The sign in the fucking FIRST POST of this thread you pathetic contrarian!



 It says nothing about being a Sanctuary City. Now read the rest. Read where the Republican governor praised the people for doing to very thing the sign does say.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

Left-Wingers Melt Down Over Diversity At Martha's Vineyard
					

On Wednesday, Florida Republican Gov. Ron DeSantis joined Texas Gov. Greg Abbott to make clear every town's a border town.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Just to be clear, I inserted his quotes.



Show my quote that says MV is a sanctuary city, and it's she/her, how insulting to not call me by my preferred pronouns.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

OldFlame said:


> Show my quote that says MV is a sanctuary city, and it's she/her, how insulting to not call me by my preferred pronouns.



 You know how what I quoted applied to my question. So those who said it was a S.C. are doing the very thing you condemned?


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> You think I was involved in the planning?


No, I think that the only political thing you do is come in here and bleat your uninformed, bumper sticker, plattitudes...But, you support people like "Little Dick" so, what was he talking about? What was the plan?


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> There is a sign. It says nothing about Sanctuary City. I also posted a link where the Republican governor praised the people of M.V. for their hospitality.
> 
> Now did I read Shapiro's screed on Godwinism? No. I always ignore anyone that does that.


who said anything about it being a sanctuary city?  you…nobody else


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Just to be clear, I inserted his quotes.


and he never said it


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Well said.
> 
> Is there a bottom?


I don't think so. Such is the nature of war.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> No, I think that the only political thing you do is come in here and bleat your uninformed, bumper sticker, plattitudes...But, you support people like "Little Dick" so, what was he talking about? What was the plan?



 Odd, I've posted links verifying everything I've said here. 

 I can not comment on something I never saw. Granted that doesn't stop many but I'm not sure why you think I should comment on something I never saw.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I guess you have this veil of ignorance you're wearing proudly.
> 
> Do you think that any of these folks who were shipped up to Martha's Vineyard spoke English very well?
> Okay...are you aware that the areas they came from were likely heavily bilingual (English/Spanish)?
> ...


Ah ha ha - more bleating heart bullshit from the libbies. It's getting old.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> who said anything about it being a sanctuary city?  you…nobody else






SweetSue92 said:


> MV is a sanctuary island. Why did they ship people off rather than making sure they had the resources available--or getting them?
> 
> You know how terrible this looks, and so do I.
> 
> And again, that's why the Leftists rage.



 ...........


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> You know how what I quoted applied to my question. So those who said it was a S.C. are doing the very thing you condemned?



Nope, sorr,y I really don't know how what you quoted of mine applied to your comment to me about MV being a sanctuary city, please explain it to me. What specifically did I 'condemn'?


----------



## scruffy (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Nope it just make republicans sub-human scumbags...it also makes anyone who supports this stuff sub-human scumbags.


Fascist. ^^^

That's fascist talk


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I (and probably all of us) know the point they're trying to make here.  I do get it.  I agree with parts of it.  But sometimes we have to find a bottom to our behaviors.  Sometimes we need to just _*not do*_ something because we want to be *better* than that.  There is no "we tried everything".  That's lazy-minded bullshit.
> 
> Since we know that the folks on this board are more and more representative of the base of the party, and we regularly see these tragically desperate brown people referred to here as things like subhuman and cockroaches (examples would not be hard to find), we know that the base has just lost its fundamental humanity.
> 
> ...


How are these illegal aliens worse off in Martha’s Vinyard than in Florida?

Bleeding heart libs lack reasoning power


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> ...........


oh so Sue said it…not the OP…one person in the midst of this thread.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Odd, I've posted links verifying everything I've said here.
> 
> I can not comment on something I never saw. Granted that doesn't stop many but I'm not sure why you think I should comment on something I never saw.


Certainly you have a thought or two why progressives like yourself are losing your mind when a fraction of immigrants are relocated to blue cities?


----------



## OldFlame (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> ...........



Then maybe you should take it up with her, and quit quoting me like I was the one who said it.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> It says nothing about being a Sanctuary City. Now read the rest. Read where the Republican governor praised the people for doing to very thing the sign does say.


the writer of the OP never claimed it was.

What the OP highlights is that you dembots are hypocrites


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 18, 2022)

DBA said:


> We can resolve that problem by simply diverting some federal funding from Texas and FL to places like Martha’s Vineyard. I am sure FL and Texas would be in agreement, but I am thinking Martha’s Vineyard residents would reject the gift.  We can create shelters and soup kitchens for illegals there.  Afterall, the 80% liberal folks that live there are warm-hearted and certainly wouldn’t oppose such actions, right?  We can do the same for all cities that claim to love illegals and call themselves sanctuary cities.
> 
> Democrats *LOVE* all policies, no matter how implausible,  that give them the warm fuzzies, as long as they don’t have to deal with the consequences.



Those lily whites at marthas aren't going to stand for busloads of brown folk rolling in.  They just need as many as possible to tend their gardens and fix their roads.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Certainly you have a thought or two why progressives like yourself are losing your mind when a fraction of immigrants are relocated to blue cities?



 What makes me a progressive? A support of the laws of this country as that is what I am doing. If that makes one a Progressive, what does it say about the rest?

 I never lost my mind about anything. I'm discussing an issue. That's what we do here.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Have you housed a migrant family?


No.  I'm against illegal immigration, and have a specific, independent and original plan for dealing with it, leveraging American capitalism.  That same plan also allows us to tell China to go fuck themselves on trade.

It really is amazing, how completely wrong you people love to be about my opinions.  And amusing.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> As noted earlier, the federal government provides funding and has medical and legal facilities on the border to deal with these people.



WHY?

It's not our job to help them.




Lesh said:


> Those legal and medical facilities and funds are NOT  on Martha’s Vineyard.



They're not anywhere. Illegals don't need vaxxes, haven't you heard?



Lesh said:


> This is a stunt pure and simple and everyone knows that


Sure. Everyone. Yeah. (rolls eyes)


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Flash said:


> View attachment 698025



 As the links I have already provided (and you obviously did not read) that is not true.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> What makes me a progressive? A support of the laws of this country as that is what I am doing. If that makes one a Progressive, what does it say about the rest?
> 
> I never lost my mind about anything. I'm discussing an issue. That's what we do here.


what law says migrants  can go to MV?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> No.  I'm against illegal immigration, and have a specific, independent and original plan for dealing with it, leveraging American capitalism.  That same plan also allows us to tell China to go fuck themselves on trade.
> 
> It really is amazing, how completely wrong you people love to be about my opinions.  And amusing.


You don't believe half the crap you post.. You're a lunatic Progressive pretending to be a moderate


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> You don't believe half the crap you post.. You're a lunatic Progressive pretending to be a moderate


You can't stand people who can think for themselves.

Tough shit.  That's on you, not me.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> What makes me a progressive? A support of the laws of this country as that is what I am doing. If that makes one a Progressive, what does it say about the rest?
> 
> I never lost my mind about anything. I'm discussing an issue. That's what we do here.


Ok, here we go where you try to pretend that you have posted from both sides of the isle...Predominately your viewpoint comes in not only support for the left in here, but at times you post things equally as viscous as anything I've read in here....The only grace is that you try to mask it....But the sentiment remains.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> what law says migrants  can go to MV?



 The law does not state where they can go.


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> No.  I'm against illegal immigration, and have a specific, independent and original plan for dealing with it, leveraging American capitalism.  That same plan also allows us to tell China to go fuck themselves on trade.
> 
> It really is amazing, how completely wrong you people love to be about my opinions.  And amusing.


The problem with Mac1958 is that he is not willing to compromise

Mac1958 has a plan for everything and its his way or the highway

We must do it his way or not at all


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Ok, here we go where you try to pretend that you have posted from both sides of the isle...Predominately your viewpoint comes in not only support for the left in here, but at times you post things equally as viscous as anything I've read in here....The only grace is that you try to mask it....But the sentiment remains.



 Vicious I tell you. It seems you find facts as vicious. I understand.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Vicious I tell you. It seems you find facts as vicious. I understand.


So, you feel as though if you utter something it is "Fact"?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> So, you feel as though if you utter something it is "Fact"?



 Nope, which is why I have supplied links as often as I can.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The law does not state where they can go.


so there is nothing wrong with them going to MV…why did the people there get so upset and ask the military to come get them?


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Nope, which is why I have supplied links as often as I can.


Oh, you mean links to articles that confirm your bias?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> so there is nothing wrong with them going to MV…why did the people there get so upset and ask the military to come get them?



 From all the links I've read, they did not get upset.

_The Republican governor said the move to the mainland would be voluntary. Baker praised residents and officials on Martha’s Vineyard for taking care of the nearly 50 migrants after their unexpected arrival on Wednesday but said the island lacks the resources to house the migrants for the long-term. _


_Upon arrival in Martha’s Vineyard, where former President *Barack Obama* has a home, the migrants were provided with *meals, shelter, health care and information about where to find work*. _ 

Migrants flown to Martha’s Vineyard moving to military base


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Oh, you mean links to articles that confirm your bias?



 Feel free to counter them.

 There was a statement that M.V. was a Sanctuary City. I had no bias as I had no idea whether they were or not, so I look it up. I search three or four stories on the subject and not a one states they were. 

 Feel free to counter that.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So you admit it was nothing but a political stunt.
> 
> And you call it “the very best kind of politics”
> 
> ...



It was the very best kind of politics because it worked on every level. It even would have worked if the illegals would have been allowed to stay on the beautiful island, but of course the Elites would never allow that. You know, the people you worship


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> From all the links I've read, they did not get upset.
> 
> _The Republican governor said the move to the mainland would be voluntary. Baker praised residents and officials on Martha’s Vineyard for taking care of the nearly 50 migrants after their unexpected arrival on Wednesday but said the island lacks the resources to house the migrants for the long-term. _
> 
> ...


Xiden sent the military in and rounded them up and now they are in a military base


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Wow, could you imagine if that were remotely true?




It's absolutely true. Men, women and children left in the streets with no support at all.

_A humanitarian crisis is deepening in the Texas border town of El Paso, where nearly 1,000 migrants have been released to sleep on the streets amid a surge of illegal crossings that is overwhelming Border Patrol facilities.

Following a large influx of migrants, primarily from Venezuela, Border Patrol facilities and shelters in the west Texas town have been overwhelmed in recent days, leading to a flood of so-called 'street releases'.

Congressman Tony Gonzalez, a GOP US Representative, told the New York Post: 'We’ve never seen anything like this.

*'It’s a scene that you would see in a third-world country, not in the streets of El Paso.'  

It has led to scenes of misery, with hundreds of migrants sleeping on the streets without access to toilets or showers, and residents say that the 'smell of human waste is overwhelming in the area,' according to KVIA-TV.*

'There's nothing safe about having people roaming the streets, it's almost apocalyptic,' Gonzales,  who represents part of El Paso, told the ABC affiliate. _









						El Paso border crisis deepens with migrants left sleeping on streets
					

Following a large influx of migrants, primarily from Venezuela, Border Patrol facilities and shelters in the west Texas town have been overwhelmed in recent days, leading to a flood of 'street releases'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> It's absolutely true. Men, women and children left in the streets with no support at all.
> 
> _A humanitarian crisis is deepening in the Texas border town of El Paso, where nearly 1,000 migrants have been released to sleep on the streets amid a surge of illegal crossings that is overwhelming Border Patrol facilities.
> 
> ...


xiden did that…welcome to xiden’s america…

xiden should be brought up in charges of human rights abuses at th Hague


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> From all the links I've read, they did not get upset.
> 
> _The Republican governor said the move to the mainland would be voluntary. Baker praised residents and officials on Martha’s Vineyard for taking care of the nearly 50 migrants after their unexpected arrival on Wednesday but said the island lacks the resources to house the migrants for the long-term. _
> 
> ...


did Obama open his house to them?  how many stayed there?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.


I must admire your ability suppress your gag reflex. 

 Any person who is sentient would have an awfully difficult time avoiding the involuntary retching that results from making such foolish statements.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> Xiden sent the military in and rounded them up and now they are in a military base



 Link? I provided a link stating the Republican governor of Mass did.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> did Obama open his house to them?  how many stayed there?



 I have no reason to defend Obama and what he does in no way applies to anything I've stated,


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Link? I provided a link stating the Republican governor of Mass did.


where are the migrants today?  are they sleeping in Obama’s pool house??


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I have no reason to defend Obama and what he does in no way applies to anything I've stated,


you literally put a quote up and put his name. in bold…


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> you literally put a quote up and put his name. in bold…



 You obviously did not read my link. The story bolded it.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> You obviously did not read my link. The story bolded it.


i read the link, and you quote were you highlighted thar obama lived on the island

do you think xiden sent the military in to get these migrants because obama lived there?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 18, 2022)

monkrules said:


> I'd like our government to completely shut down the border (to immigration) until a reasonable immigration policy is put in place.
> 
> While the border is closed, round up as many illegal invaders as possible and ship their illegal asses home. That includes the "asylum seekers." Hell, all these illegal mofos are being coached to say they're seeking asylum when their illegal asses are caught.
> 
> ...



It's not so simple to get rid of "asylum seekers".

If you go back to the late 90's the border patrol started encountering something new. In the past illegals would swarm in and simply try to hide, etc. But, all of a sudden 20-25 years ago, the border patrol started noticing that when they came across these people, most of them would claim asylum. It was then, our government concluded that the word apparently had got out south of our border, that if a person claimed they were escaping government oppression, tyranny, hostility etc, they would be treated more like we have treated  Cuban refugees once the Communist took over. It's been a huge problem and unless we change our laws and policies, this country is finished. We will be nothing more than what we see south of our borders, where crime and poverty are the norm.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> And (of course) you should know that the South already tried  this shit back in the 1960's with black people.
> 
> 
> Racists are always going to be racists...  The parties may change but racism in the South remains.


it’s racist to pay for people to go to MV?


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Florida's a border state?


yes…have you not looked at a map?


----------



## Nostra (Sep 18, 2022)

"No comment, just get out"seems to be the order of the day when asked to actually help, not just talk.




Oh, and little Chucky Todd told his followers that MV has no water, electricity, etc.....










						Obama, Martha's Vineyard celebs silent on opening up island homes to illegal immigrants
					

Former President Obama and other affluent Martha's Vineyard Democrats did not respond when asked by Fox News if they would be open to housing migrants sent by GOP governors.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> One of their right wing talking heads lied to them and like always, they believed it without question


Speaking of believing without question, do you have the link where the governor of Florida flew the illegals from Texas to Florida, before sending them to Martha’s Vineyard?


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Feel free to counter them.
> 
> There was a statement that M.V. was a Sanctuary City. I had no bias as I had no idea whether they were or not, so I look it up. I search three or four stories on the subject and not a one states they were.
> 
> Feel free to counter that.


What exactly do you think the sign in the OP was conveying? 

This sign:


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Speaking of believing without question, do you have the link where the governor of Florida flew the illegals from Texas to Florida, before sending them to Martha’s Vineyard?



 No one said he flew them from Texas to Florida and then to M.V. It was said he flew them from Texas to M.V.

 I've provided a link stating all of that.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Speaking of believing without question, do you have the link where the governor of Florida flew the illegals from Texas to Florida, before sending them to Martha’s Vineyard?


Why do is think this won’t matter?






						DeSantis criticized for sending migrants to Martha’s Vineyard: ‘It’s un-American’ | US immigration | The Guardian
					

Democrats outraged at the ‘reckless’ and ‘soulless’ actions and question the legality of what some called a political stunt




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> What exactly do you think the sign in the OP was conveying?
> 
> This sign:



 Exactly what they did as noted in the links I provided. To note, a Sanctuary City is addressing those here illegally at that.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> No one said he flew them from Texas to Florida and then to M.V. It was said he flew them from Texas to M.V.
> 
> I've provided a link stating all of that.


Why is that a problem?


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> Ben Shapiro Calls Out The Yard-Sign Hypocrisy Of Martha’s Vineyard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Democrats DON’T claim open borders are a good thing.

Stop lying and fuck off


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 18, 2022)

Nostra said:


> "No comment, just get out"seems to be the order of the day when asked to actually help, not just talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nostra said:


> Oh, and little Chucky Todd told his followers that MV has no water, electricity, etc.....



He's obviously not on the Obamas guest list.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Exactly what they did as noted in the links I provided. To note, a Sanctuary City is addressing those here illegally at that.


I would argue that their claims of asylum are bogus because they didn't follow procedure to do so...


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Why is that a problem?



 I care less. According to the article I linked to, the taxpayers of Florida are pissed.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> I would argue that their claims of asylum are bogus because they didn't follow procedure to do so...



 Yes they did.

Questions and Answers: Affirmative Asylum Eligibility and Applications

 But you already know this.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 18, 2022)

Why doesn't Obama just say what he thinks about this- that they don't need Illegals in their town.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Why do is think this won’t matter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matter about what? I don’t believe anything without proof. You know what you accuse people of doing.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> so there is nothing wrong with them going to MV…why did the people there get so upset and ask the military to come get them?


They didn’t “get so upset”. They did their best to deal with the situation.

Many of them has court dates in Texas and that wasn’t gonna happen on MV.

They also didn’t have the medical facilities to deal with the issues some had.

All those concerns could better be dealt with at the military base they went to.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Matter about what? I don’t believe anything without proof.


We’ll there’s your proof


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Democrats DON’T claim open borders are a good thing.
> 
> Stop lying and fuck off


Oh but they sure did....Here's Biden on the campaign trail saying exactly that, aggressively and pompously to a person at his event that asked the question...


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> They didn’t “get so upset”. They did their best to deal with the situation.
> 
> Many of them has court dates in Texas and that wasn’t gonna happen on MV.
> 
> ...


why didn’t xiden send them to a military base to begin with instead of tossing them in the streets in TX?

When’s their court dates?  what court in TX?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> No one said he flew them from Texas to Florida and then to M.V. It was said he flew them from Texas to M.V.
> 
> I've provided a link stating all of that.


I rarely read your posts.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> I rarely read your posts.



 Which explains your continued ignorance.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I care less. According to the article I linked to, the taxpayers of Florida are pissed.


Don't you mean Democrats are upset?


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 18, 2022)

Michelle is due to give how she suffered speech.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Don't you mean Democrats are upset?



 I don't know. I've not seen any upset here. But if you would feel a political stunt is a good use of your taxpayer dollars, I suppose you can.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Yes they did.
> 
> Questions and Answers: Affirmative Asylum Eligibility and Applications
> 
> But you already know this.


"You may apply for asylum if you are at a port of entry or in the United States. You may apply for asylum regardless of your immigration status and within 1 year of your arrival to the United States."

This was changed under the Biden administration....And you know it.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> "You may apply for asylum if you are at a port of entry or in the United States. You may apply for asylum regardless of your immigration status and within 1 year of your arrival to the United States."
> 
> This was changed under the Biden administration....And you know it.



 No it wasn't.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I don't know. I've not seen any upset here.


You said: "...the taxpayers of Florida are pissed."

Which is it pknopp?


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> No it wasn't.


We have been through this, and I showed you then that the language was changed THIS YEAR! and you blew it off....Just like you're trying to do here....


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Which explains your continued ignorance.



It explains how much I dislike you.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.


/----/


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> We’ll there’s your proof


Thank you, I don’t take anyone’s word for anything when it is posted on this board or from far left or right wing websites.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Remind me, when have Dem governors shipped illegals en masse and dumped them completely unprepared and promised jobs on red districts for political vengeance?  THAT is using people.  It is clear a lot are cheering here.




You consider 50 people in masse? What about the thousands CBP is dumping on TX cities with zero support. No food, water, restroom or sanitation facilities. They are left to literally sleep and shit in the streets. So take your holier than thou bullshit and shove it, this is what you are supporting.

.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 18, 2022)

The average annual income in Martha's Vinyard is $132,000
The average annual income in Del Rio Texas is $64,000
But Martha's Vinyard said that they could not afford to take in 50 migrants.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> You said: "...the taxpayers of Florida are pissed."
> 
> Which is it pknopp?



 I did err when I stated he flew them from Texas. He first brought them to FLorida.

_
DeSantis seemed to be mindful that Florida’s relocation law, which he pushed through the Republican-controlled Legislature this year, addresses only moving “unauthorized aliens from this state.” 

The two planes paid by Florida left San Antonio, Texas, then went to Crestview on the Florida Panhandle, a stop possibly intended to legitimize the use of Florida taxpayer dollars. From there, one plane went to Spartanburg, S.C., before continuing onto Martha’s Vineyard.  _


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> It explains how much I dislike you.



 For trying to post facts as opposed to blindly partisan hyperbole?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> We have been through this, and I showed you then that the language was changed THIS YEAR! and you blew it off....Just like you're trying to do here....



 It has been the law for decades.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> For trying to post facts as opposed to blindly partisan hyperbole?


Nope.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I did err when I stated he flew them from Texas. He first brought them to FLorida.
> 
> 
> _DeSantis seemed to be mindful that Florida’s relocation law, which he pushed through the Republican-controlled Legislature this year, addresses only moving “unauthorized aliens from this state.”
> ...


Again, I don’t see a problem with Republican governors or mayors banding together to fight this border bs from democrats…and the question to you wasn’t about exact routing, but rather your blanket statement that Florida voters are pissed about it…do you have polling on that? Or are you conflating democrats being pissed, to all Florida voters?


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> It has been the law for decades.


Already been posted for you….


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Nope.



 Not worshipping at the feet of the orange god?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Again, I don’t see a problem with Republican governors or mayors banding together to fight this border bs from democrats…and the question to you wasn’t about exact routing, but rather your blanket statement that Florida voters are pissed about it…do you have polling on that? Or are you conflating democrats being pissed, to all Florida voters?



 Democrat voters are Florida voters.


----------



## 1srelluc (Sep 18, 2022)

Someone must have finally told them how bad they look what with the whole "not in my sanctuary back yard" thing.....It's also something voters will remember.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Democrat voters are Florida voters.


thankfully for flordia, they are in the minority


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Not worshipping at the feet of the orange god?


Nope, apparently you don’t read my posts either or you would know I dislike Trump. Looks like we are even.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Already been posted for you….



_An individual can request asylum from within the United States or at the border, _

 Note the date.

https://www.humanrightsfirst.org/sites/default/files/FAQAsylum-Border.pdf


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

typical, the party of racism can’t hide their racism….brown people need not apply us what MV is saying


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Our laws state, you come here, no matter how you get here, you come here and within one year you can apply for asylum.
> 
> It's so sad that so many do not know our laws and how they work.
> 
> ...


You want to cite the "law", Pk?  You do realize that Joe Biden and the Democrats are breaking the law every single day when they deliberately don't secure the border?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Nope, apparently you don’t read my posts either or you would know I dislike Trump. Looks like we are even.



 Even? I'm asking questions. You say you dislike me but you can't even state a reason why.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> You want to cite the "law", Pk?  You do realize that Joe Biden and the Democrats are breaking the law every single day when they deliberately don't secure the border?



 The border hasn't been secure forever. You do realize those who refused to enforce our employment laws would also be breaking the same laws?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> You can't stand people who can think for themselves.
> 
> Tough shit.  That's on you, not me.


Hey, Jake, we've been loving your Shuck and Jive since the Hannity days


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Even? I'm asking questions. You say you dislike me but you can't even state a reason why.


Why do you think you are entitled to a reason? You don’t care enough to read my posts, who would you care why I dislike you?


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Hey, Jake, we've been loving your Shuck and Jive since the Hannity days


Okie dokie, Trumpster.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The border hasn't been secure forever. You do realize those who refused to enforce our employment laws would also be breaking the same laws?


Have you ever seen it as wide open as it is now?  Simple question...
We've got MILLIONS of illegals bum rushing our border and it's going to have serious repercussions for decades!  Just something as simple as illegals taking advantage of hospitals being legally required to treat people who show up at their ER's is going to hit the American people with a increase in their healthcare costs that is going to be EPIC!


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Have you ever seen it as wide open as it is now?  Simple question...



 We have NO clue how many people come in. None. So have I? I have no idea. 

 But then, why is the number important? Shouldn't it have been addressed no matter the number?




Oldestyle said:


> We've got MILLIONS of illegals bum rushing our border and it's going to have serious repercussions for decades!  Just something as simple as illegals taking advantage of hospitals being legally required to treat people who show up at their ER's is going to hit the American people with a increase in their healthcare costs that is going to be EPIC!



 That's been happening for decades. Why shouldn't the employers be responsible?


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So you admit it was nothing but a political stunt.
> 
> And you call it “the very best kind of politics”
> 
> ...




What it did is force the commie media to cover a story they've been ignoring for almost two years and bring national attention to what the xiden regime has been doing.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Where did the idea that Martha's Vineyard was a sanctuary city come from?







All Are Welcome here. Now we know that is just another commie LIE.

.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> We have NO clue how many people come in. None. So have I? I have no idea.
> 
> But then, why is the number important? Shouldn't it have been addressed no matter the number?
> 
> ...


Why is the number important?  Seriously?  Let me see if I can explain it in simple terms, Pk!  We've become an entitlement society.  We give people a lot of freebies.  That's fine if you want to do that but to be quite blunt you can't have open borders AND have entitlements!  There isn't enough money to pay for it!  So let's take healthcare as an example.  We've decided that if someone shows up at an ER with a medical issue without insurance or money to pay for treatment that it's illegal for the hospital to not treat them.  So who pays for that treatment?  That's going to be you and I.  Our insurance premiums are going to go up...our out of pockets payments will go up as well.  It's an "unseen" tax on people that they don't even know is coming!


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Why is the number important?  Seriously?  Let me see if I can explain it in simple terms, Pk!  We've become an entitlement society.  We give people a lot of freebies.  That's fine if you want to do that but to be quite blunt you can't have open borders AND have entitlements!  There isn't enough money to pay for it!  So let's take healthcare as an example.  We've decided that if someone shows up at an ER with a medical issue without insurance or money to pay for treatment that it's illegal for the hospital to not treat them.  So who pays for that treatment?  That's going to be you and I.  Our insurance premiums are going to go up...our out of pockets payments will go up as well.  It's an "unseen" tax on people that they don't even know is coming!



 Shouldn't that have been addressed when it was the first million? The 5th million? The 10th million? When do you propose we will address the reason they come? Jobs.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> View attachment 698074
> 
> All Are Welcome here. Now we know that is just another commie LIE.
> 
> .


Classic example of the "Not in my back yard!" response!  It's all well and good for wealthy liberals vacationing on the Vineyard to pat themselves on the back about how "welcoming" they are but when they come face to face with an actual poor person?  They're like "Ewww...you smell and look shabby!  Go away!"  They had those illegals packed up and shipped off to a military base before Jill Biden could say "Tacos"!


----------



## Lisa558 (Sep 18, 2022)

Maybe Obama is afraid of brown people. What a racist!


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Maybe Obama is afraid of brown people. What a racist!


certainly looks like it


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> They didn’t “get so upset”. They did their best to deal with the situation.
> 
> Many of them has court dates in Texas and that wasn’t gonna happen on MV.
> 
> ...



That's not why they were sent there.  It was to get those brown people out of the public.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Shouldn't that have been addressed when it was the first million? The 5th million? The 10th million? When do you propose we will address the reason they come? Jobs.


Reagan had a deal with Tip O'Neal decades ago to secure the border in return for a path to citizenship for illegals.  Reagan lived up to his end of the bargain.  The Democrats did not!

Be honest, Pk...the Democrats haven't wanted to secure the border because they view millions of illegals as millions of future votes that will keep them in power.  They could have addressed immigration when they controlled the House, Senate and White House and they didn't touch it.  They're happy with what's been happening.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I don't know. I've not seen any upset here. But if you would feel a political stunt is a good use of your taxpayer dollars, I suppose you can.


haha you and your fellow dembot posters are up in arms over this 

this is an excellent use of tax dollars 

though a even better way would to have the fed actually secure the border and bring back the stay in mexico policy that trump was able to workout


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Reagan had a deal with Tip O'Neal decades ago to secure the border in return for a path to citizenship for illegals.  Reagan lived up to his end of the bargain.  The Democrats did not!


 
 Again, there is NO way to secure a border like ours. Are you going to build a wall all up the coasts? 



Oldestyle said:


> Be honest, Pk...the Democrats haven't wanted to secure the border because they view millions of illegals as millions of future votes that will keep them in power.  They could have addressed immigration when they controlled the House, Senate and White House and they didn't touch it.  They're happy with what's been happening.



 I care less about the Democrats. This gets so old. I care about the reason they come, jobs and NEITHER party wants to address that.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 18, 2022)

Hussein Obama is worth anywhere from 40 million to 135 million. surely he could put a couple of migrants up until they get on their feet. Would he rather some Texas rancher who is worth about 100k foot the bill?


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Again, there is NO way to secure a border like ours. Are you going to build a wall all up the coasts?
> 
> 
> 
> I care less about the Democrats. This gets so old. I care about the reason they come, jobs and NEITHER party wants to address that.


no just on the southern border


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> no just on the southern border



 It's far easier to come by boat just like many Cuban's have.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> It's far easier to come by boat just like many Cuban's have.


and easier to stop, as we have with many cubans 

we just need a wall on the southern border, not on the coast or the northern border


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Again, there is NO way to secure a border like ours. Are you going to build a wall all up the coasts?
> 
> 
> 
> I care less about the Democrats. This gets so old. I care about the reason they come, jobs and NEITHER party wants to address that.


When illegals know that they'll be let in...they keep coming.  When they know they'll be sent back to Mexico...then they stop coming.  It's not rocket science.  Illegals were at historic lows under Trump because of his policies.  Illegals are historic highs because of Biden's policies.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> and easier to stop, as we have with many cubans
> 
> we just need a wall on the southern border, not on the coast or the northern border



 We can't even put it all the way across the southern border. Then there is going under it, over it. Through it. 

 You know that as long as the jobs are here, they will get here but you just can't bring yourself to support addressing that.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> When illegals know that they'll be let in...they keep coming.  When they know they'll be sent back to Mexico...then they stop coming.  It's not rocket science.  Illegals were at historic lows under Trump because of his policies.  Illegals are historic highs because of Biden's policies.



 They were not. They came and came and came.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> It's far easier to come by boat just like many Cuban's have.


It's easier to find a boat to transport you when you're dirt poor than to simple walk across a porous border?  Did you really just claim that, Pk?  Come on...you can do better than that silly shit!


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 18, 2022)

"Sometimes the best way to change a policy is to make those who promote it live with its consequences."

----taken from today's Las Vegas Review Journal editorial


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> We can't even put it all the way across the southern border. Then there is going under it, over it. Through it.
> 
> You know that as long as the jobs are here, they will get here but you just can't bring yourself to support addressing that.


why can’t we?  yes it will make it more difficult for them to illegally cross…that’s the point of walls

yes we have jobs, and usually a better economy.  What’s your point?  i don’t want people to stop coming…but i want them to come legally


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> It's easier to find a boat to transport you when you're dirt poor than to simple walk across a porous border?  Did you really just claim that, Pk?  Come on...you can do better than that silly shit!



 No harder than getting drove across. Poor Cubans certainly found a way.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> They were not. They came and came and came.











						Border crossings rose sharply in March after falling to historic low under Trump
					

Border-crossing attempts from Mexico rose sharply last month after falling to a historic low last year under the Trump administration, according to numbers released the same week the…




					thehill.com


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> why can’t we?  yes it will make it more difficult for them to illegally cross…that’s the point of walls
> 
> yes we have jobs, and usually a better economy.  What’s your point?  i don’t want people to stop coming…but i want them to come legally



 Businesses do not. That means legal wages and taxes.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 18, 2022)

MV is covered in blow back... Is it egg or crap?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Border crossings rose sharply in March after falling to historic low under Trump
> 
> 
> Border-crossing attempts from Mexico rose sharply last month after falling to a historic low last year under the Trump administration, according to numbers released the same week the…
> ...



 We have no idea how many are crossing. None.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 18, 2022)

The Obama’s are MV’s trophy blacks. Those white hypocrites use the Obama’s to pretend they’re _diverse_.
If a bunch of _real_ blacks (i.e., self-segregating blacks with their southern-illiterate dialect) moved in there, the whites would move out and Martha’s Vineyard would become Keisha’s Liquor Store.


----------



## TheParser (Sep 18, 2022)

Let's be fair.

We all know that the good liberals of Martha's Vineyard really believe in equality for all.

They really do.

But they understandably do not want poor people living in their upscale community.

For example, President Obama and his wealthy neighbors in Chicago truly believe in equality for all Americans.  But they, too, do not want poor people living in their community, either.

Here in Los Angeles, for example, the City Council has ordered officials to find a way to force upscale communities to include low-cost housing. No doubt most of those current residents love people of every kind and have friends of every kind, but they are probably shocked by the movement to include low-cost housing, fearing that their property values will plummet, not to mention that crime will rear its ugly head, too.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 18, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> "Sometimes the best way to change a policy is to make those who promote it live with its consequences."
> 
> ----taken from today's Las Vegas Review Journal editorial


Karma is a bitch...   and in this case a very big one...


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> No harder than getting drove across. Poor Cubans certainly found a way.


Cubans have been drowning making that journey from Cuba to Florida for sixty years, Pk!  Trust me...if they had a choice of WALKING or getting on an overloaded boat to cross shark infested waters...they're walking every time!


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Businesses do not. That means legal wages and taxes.


of course businesses want to hire legal residents 

what businesses do you use that don’t? and why do you use those businesses?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Cubans have been drowning making that journey from Cuba to Florida for sixty years, Pk!  Trust me...if they had a choice of WALKING or getting on an overloaded boat to cross shark infested waters...they're walking every time!



 Maybe so but it does not stop them. You simply want to "make it harder" as opposed to stopping the reason they come.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> We have no idea how many are crossing. None.


It's MILLIONS, Pk...the reason we don't know how many is that so many are coming across right now that it's impossible to count the "get a ways"!  Are you claiming the numbers are exaggerated?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> of course businesses want to hire legal residents
> 
> what businesses do you use that don’t? and why do you use those businesses?



 Some do, others do not. I have no idea the status of a businesses employee. The government should.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> It's MILLIONS, Pk...the reason we don't know how many is that so many are coming across right now that it's impossible to count the "get a ways"!  Are you claiming the numbers are exaggerated?



 I'm claiming exactly what I said. We have no clue.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Maybe so but it does not stop them. You simply want to "make it harder" as opposed to stopping the reason they come.


Of course I want to make it harder!  I want a secure border!  I want to keep out the gang members...the drugs...the people on the terror watch list!  My question is WHY DON'T YOU?


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Maybe so but it does not stop them. You simply want to "make it harder" as opposed to stopping the reason they come.


haha yeah nobody wants to make the US less attractive…what a fucking idiotic way of thinking


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2022)

Desantis played them like a fiddle. Well done


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 18, 2022)

Oddball said:


> No fewer than three million border crashers is a problem made up by your senile, pants-shitting, illegitimate "president", Gomer Pyle.


We don't have a border crisis! That is a made up issue by the republican right to hide the fact they are more loyal to a foreign agent, than they are the United States of America.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 18, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Desantis played them like a fiddle. Well done


HE exposed them... This will not go unpunished...  When they do punish him, it will backfire again... I am waiting for round two...


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Some do, others do not. I have no idea the status of a businesses employee. The government should.


so you claimed that businesses want to hire illegals and now claim you don’t know ?  what?

i agree the govt should know the legal status of people here.  Some Admins care, some dembots don’t


----------



## surada (Sep 18, 2022)

Nostra said:


> "No comment, just get out"seems to be the order of the day when asked to actually help, not just talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no reason for Obama to enable this folly. It's time both parties quit fighting and solve the problem. The solution is very simple and effective.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2022)

surada said:


> There's no reason for Obama to enable this folly. It's time both parties quit fighting and solve the problem. The solution is very simple and effective.



Sure is, close the border. Trump was correct


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 18, 2022)

surada said:


> There's no reason for Obama to enable this folly. It's time both parties quit fighting and solve the problem. The solution is very simple and effective.





surada said:


> The solution is very simple and effective.



Agreed

close the border


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> haha yeah nobody wants to make the US less attractive…what a fucking idiotic way of thinking



 As long as the jobs are here, it's attractive to come.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> so you claimed that businesses want to hire illegals and now claim you don’t know ?  what?
> 
> i agree the govt should know the legal status of people here.  Some Admins care, some dembots don’t



 Neither of the failed parties or anyone that has lead them care.

 Business will have none of that.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Agreed
> 
> close the border



Muzzie says "no no wait....!"


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> We don't have a border crisis! That is a made up issue by the republican right to hide the fact they are more loyal to a foreign agent, than they are the United States of America.


That might be the dumbest post I've seen in years!  The border crisis is "made up"?  God, are you an IDIOT!!!


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> As long as the jobs are here, it's attractive to come.


yeah and we aren’t gonna stop having jobs.  So build the wall, secure the border, make it harder to come here illegally


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Neither of the failed parties or anyone that has lead them care.
> 
> Business will have none of that.


can you name these businesses?  

when trump was president he cared, he tried to secure the border, the dems didn’t like that at all


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> As the links I have already provided (and you obviously did not read) that is not true.




You are confused Moon Bat.  The hypocritical rich Moon Bats on Martha's Vineyard got rid of those pesky Illegals as fast as they could.

However, they will regret it.  Fall is coming soon and who is going to operate the leaf blowers to take care of all the fallen leaves?


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

Let's be honest here, Kiddies!  The Biden Administration got rid of the Trump policies on the border because they WANTED illegals to come!  Their problem...and it's become a big one...is that millions are coming and it's overwhelming the country!  As usual...whatever Joe Biden touches...turns to shit!  Democrats have painted themselves into a corner on the border and now they don't know what to do!


----------



## surada (Sep 18, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> "Sometimes the best way to change a policy is to make those who promote it live with its consequences."
> 
> ----taken from today's Las Vegas Review Journal editorial



They did that on the Gulf Coast in the early 1960 or late 1950. Mississippi was dry, but the politicians drank and partied on the coast with no consequences.  When they enforced the law and arrested the politicians, the good old boys changed the law.

When these assholes fine employers who hire illegals, the problem will be resolved.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> That might be the dumbest post I've seen in years!  The border crisis is "made up"?  God, are you an IDIOT!!!


You're god-damn right it is made up! The last thing I fear, is someone making MINIMUM WAGE!


----------



## surada (Sep 18, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Agreed
> 
> close the border



Fine employers... and illegals will self deport. It will take about a year even if you give them a compassionate extension of 3 months to comply.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 18, 2022)

surada said:


> They did that on the Gulf Coast in the early 1960 or late 1950. Mississippi was dry, but the politicians drank and partied on the coast with no consequences.  When they enforced the law and arrested the politicians, the good old boys changed the law.
> 
> When these assholes fine employers who hire illegals, the problem will be resolved.





surada said:


> When these assholes fine employers who hire illegals, the problem will be resolved.



Only part of it...

But it would be a good start.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> As noted earlier, the federal government provides funding and has medical and legal facilities on the border to deal with these people.
> 
> Those legal and medical facilities and funds are NOT  on Martha’s Vineyard.
> 
> This is a stunt pure and simple and everyone knows that



The "stunt" as you call it was started by Dementia first.


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## surada (Sep 18, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Only part of it...
> 
> But it would be a good start.



85% of illegals will leave within 9 months. The remainder will have to be rounded up and detained until they can be forcibly deported.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You're god-damn right it is made up! The last thing I fear, is someone making MINIMUM WAGE!


So millions of illegals haven't crossed the border this year?  Do you fear the drugs that are killing a couple hundred thousand Americans this year?  Do you have concerns over the narco gangs that now run our border?  Do you worry about all of the people on the terror watch list that we HAVE caught coming across the border and all of the ones we HAVEN'T?

You're not very bright, Billo!  Just saying...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 18, 2022)

I saw this morning that illegals did go to DC! Hahaha


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 18, 2022)

Keep them doggies moving...... Rawhide!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> So millions of illegals haven't crossed the border this year?  Do you fear the drugs that are killing a couple hundred thousand Americans this year?  Do you have concerns over the narco gangs that now run our border?  Do you worry about all of the people on the terror watch list that we HAVE caught coming across the border and all of the ones we HAVEN'T?
> 
> You're not very bright, Billo!  Just saying...


Oh, spare me your right wing talking points! First off, there is no such thing as an illegal person.  And since I am a liberal, I am not suspect to your MAGA fear-mongering.  Drugs are a medical issue, not a criminal one and as far as the terror watch list, I am more concerned about right wing militias.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Democrats DON’T claim open borders are a good thing.
> 
> Stop lying and fuck off




You commie are such liars.

What a lot of Republican politicians fail to understand is that not everyone shares their zero-sum, scarcity mindset.

Many of us understand that immigrants and refugees are a blessing. They have so much to offer our country, & much of our growth as a nation is because of them.?? https://t.co/AEVdPQCMAi

— Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (@AOC) September 16, 2022

.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 18, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> Keep them doggies moving...... Rawhide!


Whining on all the Sunday morning shows how demofks hate brown people


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> We're not allowed to work together to fix the problem.  I wonder if that may be slowing things down a bit.



Of course it is.  With Democrats it's my way or the highway.  It's been that way for many years now.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> They didn’t “get so upset”. They did their best to deal with the situation.
> 
> Many of them has court dates in Texas and that wasn’t gonna happen on MV.
> 
> ...




They could get back to TX for their court dats just as easily from MA as the could from FL.

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I know you don't care about these people. You're a trump supporter so it's a given that you have to be this disgusting, nasty, half-human scumbag that you've relished becoming most of your miserable life. If you don't agree with my assessment, I get that. But what is this penchant you have for causing misery and anguish to folks who have not harmed you in any way shape or form?



It's you Communists who don't care about people.  When you put a welcome mat at our borders, it will entice people to come.  When they do they will be smuggling drugs, dying along the way, 12 year old girls getting raped along the way, and why?  Because of leftist political expediency.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> We had an election. The right wing lost the White House. Ever since then, they have been in "burn it all down" mode. I didn't put them there. Biden didn't put them there. Nobody put them there from the outside...it is an internal suicide pact they have formed with themselves. As you stated...sometimes you have to find a bottom. I may be optimistic but the sub-human scumbags who are cheering for this type of exploitation may be a bridge too far for what few thinking persons are still in the GOP. Either they will get with the program or they won't. The nation is moving forward with or without them.



Well we've seen how the nation is moving forward without us: record high inflation, worst border problem in over 20 years, highest interest rates in 14 years, highest gasoline prices ever in this country, so you bet we don't want any part of what you call "moving forward." 

But let's be honest what this is really about:  Your dementia patient made the rules of the game, and now you're losing the game even with your own rules.  You can't stand it.  It's destroying your life.  We've exposed the leftist hypocrisy while at the same time showing how uncaring you people actually are.  Oh, and right before midterms to boot. 

You leftists are so generous with other peoples money and land, just as long as nobody touches yours.  And if they do, throw their dirty asses on a plane and ship them off to a military base somewhere, and don't forget to disinfect the areas where they roamed.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> At some point, the GOP nominee in 2024 will be asked about these sick, disgusting actions by GOP governors.  Moderates will be paying attention to the answer.  Either you "betray" the rabid-dog faction of the GOP party whose numbers are growing or you have to side with them which will help cost them the election.  Politically, this is a win/win for the Democrats.  Much like when you guys shut down the government.


And his or her simple answer will be, the democrats invited the illegals by declaring sanctuary.  We were just helping them to where they wanted to do.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Of course it is.  With Democrats it's my way or the highway.  It's been that way for many years now.


Funny how everything is always 100% the other tribe's fault, ain't it!

What a crazy coincidence!


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Funny how everything is always 100% the other tribe's fault, ain't it!
> 
> What a crazy coincidence!


i don’t think there is anything funny about it…but dembots never learn


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Funny how everything is always 100% the other tribe's fault, ain't it!
> 
> What a crazy coincidence!


Always.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2022)

surada said:


> 85% of illegals will leave within 9 months. The remainder will have to be rounded up and detained until they can be forcibly deported.


Most of these folks think those people are subhuman anyway.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Most of these folks think those people are subhuman anyway.


sad that the people of MV feel that way


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

surada said:


> 85% of illegals will leave within 9 months. The remainder will have to be rounded up and detained until they can be forcibly deported.


Link?


----------



## surada (Sep 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Link?



Try Saudi Arabia 2011.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> They could get back to TX for their court dats just as easily from MA as the could from FL.
> 
> .


Really? Military flights leave from MV?

Ummm no they don’t


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Really? Military flights leave from MV?
> 
> Ummm no they don’t


military?  what you talking about?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 18, 2022)

August West said:


> The refugees are being well treated as the Martha Vineyard communities welcome them. I`m sure the immigrants are happy to put the Ku Kluxxers in their rear view mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, despite that puff-piece article that was a short paragraph, the “welcoming communities” sent the national guard to arrest the ”refugees” and send them to an improvised internment camp on a military base Well away from their multi-million dollar mansions and unspoiled beaches.  If I remember correctly, the same people also got an offshore wind farm banned because it would spoil their views.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Sep 18, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Filmmaker Ken Burns says DeSantis’ relocation of illegal immigrants 'out of the authoritarian playbook'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about the El Paso Dem Mayor who has been sending illegals to NYC for awhile now....over 2500 of them.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> That is 100% pure bullshit right there....
> 
> 1.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 18, 2022)

August West said:


> Wrong. They`re being taken to a facility that`s equipped to fill their needs.


You mean a military base that is designed to house trained and disciplined troops?  The “refugees” are third world residents who are not used to modern facilities.  They are the same types that put feces covered toilet paper into restroom garbage cans rather than flushing it.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 18, 2022)

j-mac said:


> That is 100% pure bullshit right there....
> 
> 1.


*Weapons Grade Bullshit.*


----------



## surada (Sep 18, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Yeah, despite that puff-piece article that was a short paragraph, the “welcoming communities” sent the national guard to arrest the ”refugees” and send them to an improvised internment camp on a military base Well away from their multi-million dollar mansions and unspoiled beaches.  If I remember correctly, the same people also got an offshore wind farm banned because it would spoil their views.



Shipping illegals to Martha's vineyard is wasteful and vindictive. Desantis and Abbott should get behind E Verify and fining employers who hire illegals.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> They could get back to TX for their court dats just as easily from MA as the could from FL.
> 
> .



They were already in Texas. DeSantis took them out and took them to Florida.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

surada said:


> Shipping illegals to Martha's vineyard is wasteful and vindictive. Desantis and Abbott should get behind E Verify and fining employers who hire illegals.


they don’t get to enforce federal laws…that’s your Dear Leader Joey Xiden job…that he is failing at 

what vindictive about a trip to MV?


----------



## surada (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> sad that the people of MV feel that way



Refugee populations are always a problem.. that's why European Jews sought sanctuary in Palestine.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Really? Military flights leave from MV?
> 
> Ummm no they don’t




What makes you think they would use military transportation? If you had a court date would the military transport you?

.


----------



## surada (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> they don’t get to enforce federal laws…that’s your Dear Leader Joey Xiden job…that he is failing at
> 
> what vindictive about a trip to MV?



They certainly could expand E Verify in Texas and Florida and fine employers who hire illegals.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> They were already in Texas. DeSantis took them out and took them to Florida.


they left texas on their own, transpiration was provided, but they concented to leave…obviously they aren’t worried about any court date


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

surada said:


> Refugee populations are always a problem.. that's why European Jews sought sanctuary in Palestine.


we aren’t talking about refugees.


----------



## August West (Sep 18, 2022)

The time will come when these immigrants become voters and they`ll remember which party treated them as human beings.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

surada said:


> They certainly could expand E Verify in Texas and Florida and fine employers who hire illegals.


they can’t enforce federal immigrant laws.  Stop lying 

this is the failing of your dear leader joey xiden


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

August West said:


> The time will come when these immigrants become voters and they`ll remember which party treated them as human beings.


haha yea the dems that sent the military in and rounded them to and held them captive at a military base…or the party that paid for their travel


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2022)

August West said:


> The time will come when these immigrants become voters and they`ll remember which party treated them as human beings.


The time will come when those trespassers will remember how shitty you Libs treated them and how little you paid them.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> They were already in Texas. DeSantis took them out and took them to Florida.




I'll have to send him a thank you note, if true. Which I seriously doubt.

.


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Yeah, despite that puff-piece article that was a short paragraph, the “welcoming communities” sent the national guard to arrest the ”refugees” and send them to an improvised internment camp on a military base Well away from their multi-million dollar mansions and unspoiled beaches.  If I remember correctly, the same people also got an offshore wind farm banned because it would spoil their views.




Nobody is more hypocritical than a Limousine Liberal.

Why didn't The Worthless Negro put them up in his mega mansion?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

surada said:


> Try Saudi Arabia 2011.


Aren’t we talking our border today?


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2022)

surada said:


> Shipping illegals to Martha's vineyard is wasteful and vindictive. Desantis and Abbott should get behind E Verify and fining employers who hire illegals.




It is despicable and illegal to allow the shitheads to come into the country in the first place.

Trump had the border secure but one the very first things that Potatohead did was undo everything Trump did and told the shitheads to flood across the border.

He should be impeached for that.  He destroyed the sovereignty of the United States.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 18, 2022)

August West said:


> The time will come when these immigrants become voters and they`ll remember which party treated them as human beings.


You mean the liberal billionaires that sent them to a military camp?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> They were already in Texas. DeSantis took them out and took them to Florida.





pknopp said:


> DeSantis took them out and took them to Florida.


DeSantis moved them from Texas to Florida?


----------



## surada (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> we aren’t talking about refugees.



They are escaping violent drug cartels and persecution same as European Jews were escaping political violence and persecution.


----------



## surada (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> they can’t enforce federal immigrant laws.  Stop lying
> 
> this is the failing of your dear leader joey xiden



Sure they can.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

surada said:


> They are escaping violent drug cartels and persecution same as European Jews were escaping political violence and persecution.


haha no they aren’t…they literally are going to tv cartels to have them trafficked here 

they are coming here for the promises of free healthcare and govt housing the dems promised


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

surada said:


> Sure they can.


haha no state government can’t  enforce federal law

but typical of you dembots to ask someone else to do the job your dear leader fails to do


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2022)

surada said:


> They are escaping violent drug cartels and persecution same as European Jews were escaping political violence and persecution.


You are confused Moon Bat.

They are coming here for the goddamn welfare.  You know, the free shit that the Democrats give away.

They need to stay in their own country and fight for their country but instead the Democrat filth makes it easy for them to illegally come here and sign up for welfare.  We Americans wind up paying for it.

Democrats are the scum of the US.


----------



## August West (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> haha no they aren’t…they literally are going to tv cartels to have them trafficked here
> 
> they are coming here for the promises of free healthcare and govt housing the dems promised


The dems promised them these things when? Let`s see what you got?


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

August West said:


> The dems promised them these things when? Let`s see what you got?


check out the 2020 dem presidential debates


----------



## August West (Sep 18, 2022)

Flash said:


> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> They are coming here for the goddamn welfare.  You know, the free shit that the Democrats give away.
> 
> ...


They`ll have to fight the GOP`s base for the welfare. They`re getting the bulk of it.








						Red States receive substantially more federal aid than Blue States
					

In an election year dominated by Republican candidates demanding that the federal government play a lesser role in our lives, it’s important to note that Red States rank at the top of the list of s…




					www.politicscentral.org
				







__





						Red States Uses Welfare More Than Blue States
					

Republicans has claimed for years that the welfare system is making people dependent on government handouts. Turns out more Red States rely on welfare more than Blue States




					republicansexposed.org


----------



## August West (Sep 18, 2022)

struth said:


> check out the 2020 dem presidential debates


I asked YOU to show me. I`ll wait.
You can sit there and watch 6 hours of debates and report your findings here.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

August West said:


> I asked YOU to show me. I`ll wait.


i literally just did. They all promised tax payer funded healthcare for illegal


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 18, 2022)

August West said:


> They`ll have to fight the GOP`s base for the welfare. They`re getting the bulk of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that spin again?

Much of that 'Federal aid" is military funding, and red states get the bulk, because the majority of military bases are in red states.

(and, no doubt, you will deny, or spin that)


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2022)

August West said:


> They`ll have to fight the GOP`s base for the welfare. They`re getting the bulk of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You dumbass.

I have explained this to you several times before.

There is no such thing as Red States and Blue States.  That is a term made up by USA Today.

It is America and the Democrat controlled big city shitholes.  

You know like Texas with Houston, Dallas and El Paso.  Like Louisiana with New Orleans.  Like Tennessee with that shithole of Memphis or Georgia with Atlanta.

That is where all the filthy ass welfare money goes in those states.

Pull your head out of your Libtard ass.  You just embarrassed yourself when you post your lies.


----------



## monkrules (Sep 18, 2022)

monkrules said:


> SHIP THE INVADERS HOME. Then keep their asses out. We need a Congress full of people who will work to do this.





DigitalDrifter said:


> It's not so simple to get rid of "asylum seekers".
> 
> If you go back to the late 90's the border patrol started encountering something new. In the past illegals would swarm in and simply try to hide, etc. But, all of a sudden 20-25 years ago, the border patrol started noticing that when they came across these people, most of them would claim asylum. It was then, our government concluded that the word apparently had got out south of our border, that if a person claimed they were escaping government oppression, tyranny, hostility etc, they would be treated more like we have treated  Cuban refugees once the Communist took over. It's been a huge problem and unless we change our laws and policies, this country is finished. We will be nothing more than what we see south of our borders, where crime and poverty are the norm.


You're right. And I understand that.

That's why I said, in my first paragraph, that the border should completely shut down (to illegal entry) UNTIL our government can establish a rational immigration policy

I realize these assholes are being "coached" to say they are "seeking asylum." But it's OUR border - and our government has to do its job and devise policies that benefit the U.S. Not a bunch of assholes who are running away from their problems.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Democrat voters are Florida voters.


So, democrat voters make up the entirety of Florida voters?


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

August West said:


> I asked YOU to show me. I`ll wait.
> You can sit there and watch 6 hours of debates and report your findings here.











						Healthcare for illegal immigrants? All 10 Democrats raise their hand
					

All 10 Democratic candidates on stage Thursday night said they supported government-provided health insurance for illegal immigrants.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				




.


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> _The Republican governor said the move to the mainland would be voluntary. Baker praised residents and officials on Martha’s Vineyard for taking care of the nearly 50 migrants after their unexpected arrival on Wednesday but said the island lacks the resources to house the migrants for the long-term.
> 
> At Joint Base Cape Cod, the migrants will be given dormitory-style housing, food and services, Baker said. Families will be given separate housing. _
> 
> ...


And then shipped them out less than 24 hours later. There was no “voluntary” about it from elitist leftards. That is certainly NOT “honoring your word”. Hypocrisy and racism through and through. Not so much fun when you’re actually expected to live up to those obviously empty words....


----------



## greenerpastures (Sep 18, 2022)

August West said:


> The time will come when these immigrants become voters and they`ll remember which party treated them as human beings.


They will remember the party that didn't care whether they drowned in the Rio Grande

or were abused by drug traffickers and other thugs

they will remember the party that encouraged them to come, even though they really weren't welcome anywhere..

oh, wait... they were welcome in Martha's Vineyard... for a few hours..

ha ha... yeh, the dims are so compassionate, aren't they? Then there's how the dims love and protect the helpless children in the womb. Yep, lovely, lovely people.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 18, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> All migrants illegally crossing the border should be herded on to large cargo planes and flown to China, as China has 75 million uninhabited skyscraper apartment buildings and no one to live in them and thus plan to demolition them.


In replying to my own post here, I should like to state a mistake, the figure should have reflected that there are enough empty apartments in China's skyscrapers to house 75 million people, not 75 million skyscrapers.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Oh.
> 
> Do the liberals on MV not really want to care for illegals?
> 
> ...


Sounds like they care more than you, since they raised money, found shelter and provide food.


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Nope it just make republicans sub-human scumbags...it also makes anyone who supports this stuff sub-human scumbags.


Your boy Xiden did the same thing. With your support. You sub-human scumbag.


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Sounds like they care more than you, since they raised money, found shelter and provide food.


Then kicked them out less than 24 hours later. Republicans sent these illegals to places that claimed they welcomed and wanted them. Then you showed your utter hypocrisy when forced to actually live up to your word. You’re fine with flooding small conservative areas with (in your side’s words) “garbage”, yet you cry and whine when you have to deal with 1/100th of the problem border towns deal without. Seems Republicans care more than you do.


----------



## Doc7505 (Sep 18, 2022)

Lawyers Say Martha’s Vineyard Migrant Flights a ‘Political Stunt,’ ​Needs Criminal Probe​








						Lawyers Say Martha's Vineyard Migrant Flight a 'Political Stunt,' Needs Criminal Probe
					

The transportation of immigrants to Martha's Vineyard from Texas was a "political stunt" demanding criminal investigations, lawyers claimed Sunday.




					www.breitbart.com
				



18 Sep 2022 ~~ By Simon Kent

The Massachusetts attorney general and the federal government received letters Sunday alleging the transportation of “vulnerable” immigrants flown to Martha’s Vineyard was a “political stunt” demanding open criminal investigations.
Lawyers representing some of those involved claimed their clients “were induced to board airplanes and cross state lines under false pretenses,” including promises of working opportunities, schooling for their children and immigration assistance, by people working with and on behalf of Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R), the _Washington Times_ reports.

**********
​~Snip~
“States like Massachusetts, New York and California will better facilitate the care of these individuals who they have invited into our country by incentivizing illegal immigration through their designation as ‘sanctuary states’ and support for the Biden administration’s open border policies,” Fenske said.
Fenske also referenced the $12 million Florida’s legislature budgeted to remove illegal immigrants from the state.


~~~~~~
When haven't Biden and his cronies lied?   
Seems Maoist/DSA Democrats can't take their own medicine. While Joey Xi, Kamaltoe Harris and Baghdad Bob Mayorkas keep telling us the border is closed and ship these illegal aliens by night to various red ciities and states.
Neither has done a thing to stop the flow of narcotics (Fentanyl being number one).
All this is happening while they tell us the border is closed, when anyone above the IQ of 35 can tell you differently.
Just this weekend at Eagle Pass over 1,000 illegals crossed our borders, yet the AG of Massachusetts is scrambling to investigate 50 illegals shipped to Martha's Vineyard. 
What a big crock of crap.  
I suggest if there's an investigation first it should begin with President Biden, his Merry Moaist Democrat handlers and cronies like Mayorkas.
Regretfully, that will not happen because Biden has contaminated our Justice system by appointing Merrick Garland to the DoJ.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Sounds like they care more than you, since they raised money, found shelter and provide food.



Yeah, for a day and a half.  Then they threw them on a plane to be shipped to a military base.  Their hearts are so big, aren't they?


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Oh, spare me your right wing talking points! First off, there is no such thing as an illegal person.  And since I am a liberal, I am not suspect to your MAGA fear-mongering.  Drugs are a medical issue, not a criminal one and as far as the terror watch list, I am more concerned about right wing militias.


Yeah, I can tell you're a liberal!  No such thing as an illegal?  Drugs are medical issue not a criminal one?  Concerned about right wing militias and not terrorists?  You're the reason that liberals are destroying this country.  You live in a fantasy world and buy into the bullshit narratives that the Main Stream Media excretes every day!

I've got news for you, Billo!  You're in far more danger from habitual criminals put back on the streets by Soros backed DA's and Fentanyl flooding across our border than you are from a few white supremacists hiding out in the woods!


----------



## Coyote (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> You elected a man whose dementia is so bad he most certainly wears diapers and doesn't know where he is at any given moment.


Yes, that certainly is the rightwing narrative isn't it?



SweetSue92 said:


> Worse, he destroyed the pull out from Afghanistan, ruined the economy and the housing market, and let 2 million illegals into the nation. Not to mention the crime wave sweeping America's cities.


Hmmm...let's see...the economy is better than the one Trump left office on, unemployment is much lower.  Violent crime rose between 2016 and 2020, in 2020 it rose by 30%.  It is now leveling off.  Ya, Afghanistan was a debacle but some of that belongs at the feet of Trump who negotiated a deal and deadline with terrorists and excluded the legitimate government.  inflation is bad but it is all over the world.  Ukraine is not yet part of Russia, and Biden was able to strengthen our alliances and NATO which is a plus given his predecessor would have held the door open for Russia.  All in all, given the mess his predecessor left, I'm ok with Biden.






SweetSue92 said:


> Happy?
> 
> Proud?


Sore loser much?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

surada said:


> They are escaping violent drug cartels and persecution same as European Jews were escaping political violence and persecution.



The difference is the Jews came here legally through Ellis Island.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

August West said:


> The time will come when these immigrants become voters and they`ll remember which party treated them as human beings.



The time will come when we Republicans become the majority and throw them the hell back over the border.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> DeSantis moved them from Texas to Florida?



 Yes, have you not read the links already provided? (no need to answer as the answer is obvious)


----------



## Coyote (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> How desperate are you?
> 
> Claiming *I* did this.
> 
> Great call, moderator. Sure.


Oh pull up your big girl panties and quit your duplicitous whining. A quick search of your own posting history is full of incidences of you claiming others think or do something without evidence. Your faux outrage would be rather funny if you weren't such a hypocrite. 

This isn't the first time southern conservatives have abused people to attack northern liberal "elites".



			https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.politico.com/amp/news/magazine/2022/09/17/reverse-freedom-ride-south-desantis-00057339


----------



## Coyote (Sep 18, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Then kicked them out less than 24 hours later. Republicans sent these illegals to places that claimed they welcomed and wanted them. Then you showed your utter hypocrisy when forced to actually live up to your word. You’re fine with flooding small conservative areas with (in your side’s words) “garbage”, yet you cry and whine when you have to deal with 1/100th of the problem border towns deal without. Seems Republicans care more than you do.


If you weren't such a reactive twit, you would realize I already stated the burden should be shared throughout the states or, as your side terms it, the "garbage" from "shithole" countries.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Oh pull up your big girl panties and quit your duplicitous whining. A quick search of your own posting history is full of incidences of you claiming others think or do something without evidence. Your faux outrage would be rather funny if you weren't such a hypocrite.
> 
> This isn't the first time southern conservatives have abused people to attack northern liberal "elites".
> 
> ...


who’s being abused ?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Hmmm...let's see...the economy is better than the one Trump left office on, unemployment is much lower. Violent crime rose between 2016 and 2020, in 2020 it rose by 30%. It is now leveling off. Ya, Afghanistan was a debacle but some of that belongs at the feet of Trump who negotiated a deal and deadline with terrorists and excluded the legitimate government. inflation is bad but it is all over the world. Ukraine is not yet part of Russia, and Biden was able to strengthen our alliances and NATO which is a plus given his predecessor would have held the door open for Russia. All in all, given the mess his predecessor left, I'm ok with Biden.



When Trump left office he was still dealing with a serious pandemic.  Violent crime rose in Democrat led (defund the police) cities led by Soros picked DA's and prosecutors.  The world NOW has inflation problems because the world follows us, and us is led by Biden that created the highest inflation in 40 years.  The border problem the worst in over 20 years, interest rates the worst in 14 years, the highest gasoline prices ever in the US.  But you're just fine with that.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Yes, have you not read the links already provided? (no need to answer as the answer is obvious)


If there was a link stating that, I either missed it, or it is a site I don't trust.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 18, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Then kicked them out less than 24 hours later. Republicans sent these illegals to places that claimed they welcomed and wanted them. Then you showed your utter hypocrisy when forced to actually live up to your word. You’re fine with flooding small conservative areas with (in your side’s words) “garbage”, yet you cry and whine when you have to deal with 1/100th of the problem border towns deal without. Seems Republicans care more than you do.


We tried to give them a better life but lib loons won’t allow that


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> When Trump left office he was still dealing with a serious pandemic.  Violent crime rose in Democrat led (defund the police) cities led by Soros picked DA's and prosecutors.  The world NOW has inflation problems because the world follows us, and us is led by Biden that created the highest inflation in 40 years.  The border problem the worst in over 20 years, interest rates the worst in 14 years, the highest gasoline prices ever in the US.  But you're just fine with that.


dembots are ok with it, cause they are at war with the working class


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> If there was a link stating that, I either missed it, or it is a site I don't trust.



 He had to take them to Florida first. The money the legislature approved was only to be used to remove immigrants from Florida, not Texas.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> MV is a sanctuary island. Why did they ship people off rather than making sure they had the resources available--or getting them?
> 
> You know how terrible this looks, and so do I.
> 
> And again, that's why the Leftists rage.


I don't have any particular love for the wealthy elites in MV, but in your reactive rage you miss some key issues that determine where people end up placed whether refugees or migrants.  Availability of resources to assist them, public transportation, presence of family members or fellow countrymen.  MV lacks any of the infrastructure needed for anything but short term assistance unlike an urban area like Boston(where they were told they were going.  MV is an island.  That iswhy tbis in the end is nothing more than a cruel political stunt using peopleto get back at their perceived political enemies.  Well done, I'm sure it makes you happy.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 18, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> When Trump left office he was still dealing with a serious pandemic.  Violent crime rose in Democrat led (defund the police) cities led by Soros picked DA's and prosecutors.  The world NOW has inflation problems because the world follows us, and us is led by Biden that created the highest inflation in 40 years.  The border problem the worst in over 20 years, interest rates the worst in 14 years, the highest gasoline prices ever in the US.  But you're just fine with that.


Should have made a bet that you Trumpists would find excuses for Trump and a way to blame Biden for all the world's problems


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> He had to take them to Florida first. The money the legislature approved was only to be used to remove immigrants from Florida, not Texas.


Well, I see links of Biden sending immigrants to Florida









						Biden sent 70 secret night flights of migrants from border to Florida
					

More than 70 flights transporting migrants from the southern border to Jacksonville have landed in the dark of night in recent months as the Biden administration struggles to empty overflowing border facilities, the office of Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis said.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				




none that Desantis sent them there.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 18, 2022)

Anyone throwing around the term 'political stunt' isn't interested in the reality of the situation. It's why they throw the term around so arbitrarily. To turn it into political_ theater_. To trivialize what's going on in scope and to avoid responsibility for their own policies.

Intellectual dishonesty is dishonest. And about as deep as a mud puddle.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Well, I see links of Biden sending immigrants to Florida
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 He did. Now find my earlier link that noted DeSantis did also.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> He did. Now find my earlier link that noted DeSantis did also.



how many pages back is it?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> Anyone throwing around the term 'political stunt' isn't interested in the reality of the situation. It's why they throw the term around so arbitrarily. To turn it political. To avoid responsibility for their own policies.
> 
> Intellectual dishonesty is dishonest. And about as deep as a mud puddle.



 Reality. There were immigrants in Texas. DeSantis used Florida taxpayer funds to go get them and fly them to Florida to then fly them to M.V. If that is not a political stunt I do not know what is.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Sounds like they care more than you, since they raised money, found shelter and provide food.




Yeah, they cared just long enough to deport them off the island. The commie mantra is let them in and make them someone else's problem.

.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Reality. There were immigrants in Texas.



No. They were an illegal, planned consequence of the Biden administration's human trafficking partnership with the Cartels. They're clearly functioning in synergy.

American sovereignty is blatantly being placed on the chopping block from behind the cloak of some ''right to migrate'' nonsense and for the purpose of eventually establishing regional government between Canada, the U.S. and Mexico to deal with the predictable and equally planned consequences of the manufactured 'crisis.'

Problem. Reaction. Solution.

And America is the proving ground for the rest of the world in this regard.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> how many pages back is it?



 Are you not even curious enough to look up and read a few sites on your own?

_DeSantis’ office confirmed that the state chartered two planes Wednesday to take about 50 Venezuelan and Colombian undocumented migrants that included children from San Antonio, Texas, to Martha’s Vineyard in Massachusetts. No other details were released. _

Critics blast DeSantis for flying Texas migrants to Martha’s Vineyard

_
DeSantis stated that Florida has not seen “any major movements of people into Florida.” The governor said that the migrants on those flights were in Texas prior to arriving in Martha’s Vineyard, though they did land in Florida briefly.

“They went from Texas to Florida, to Martha’s Vineyard, he said. “And with the flight, there’s also going to be buses, and there will likely be more flights.” _

DeSantis addresses Florida funds used to fly migrants from Texas to New England. Here’s what he had to say


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 18, 2022)

wonder why that site didn't show up on my google search?

hmm, 2 links, both from the same news site

yet google had Biden sending numerous flights from Tx to Fl






						biden sent immigrants to florida - Yahoo Search Results
					






					search.yahoo.com


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> If you weren't such a reactive twit, you would realize I already stated the burden should be shared throughout the states or, as your side terms it, the "garbage" from "shithole" countries.




If xiden was doing his fucking job there wouldn't be a "burden" that would need sharing.

.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 18, 2022)

Demofks always talk the talk and balk the balk


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Should have made a bet that you Trumpists would find excuses for Trump and a way to blame Biden for all the world's problems


xiden’s president


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> If you weren't such a reactive twit, you would realize I already stated the burden should be shared throughout the states or, as your side terms it, the "garbage" from "shithole" countries.


More lies and bullshit. News flash proven liar. That reference to those people as “garbage” came from NBC. YOUR SIDE. Hey asshole, YOU were crying about Republican governors doing this, while you cheered Xiden doing the same thing you ignorant idiot. Keep flailing loser. You only want conservative areas to “share the burden” while elitist leftards like you keep them far away from your areas. Cry harder.


----------



## struth (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Are you not even curious enough to look up and read a few sites on your own?
> 
> _DeSantis’ office confirmed that the state chartered two planes Wednesday to take about 50 Venezuelan and Colombian undocumented migrants that included children from San Antonio, Texas, to Martha’s Vineyard in Massachusetts. No other details were released. _
> 
> ...


nice to see the people of FL stepping up to help their fellow Americans in Texas


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Yes, that certainly is the rightwing narrative isn't it?
> 
> 
> Hmmm...let's see...the economy is better than the one Trump left office on, unemployment is much lower.  Violent crime rose between 2016 and 2020, in 2020 it rose by 30%.  It is now leveling off.  Ya, Afghanistan was a debacle but some of that belongs at the feet of Trump who negotiated a deal and deadline with terrorists and excluded the legitimate government.  inflation is bad but it is all over the world.  Ukraine is not yet part of Russia, and Biden was able to strengthen our alliances and NATO which is a plus given his predecessor would have held the door open for Russia.  All in all, given the mess his predecessor left, I'm ok with Biden.
> ...


Such utter bullshit. Better economy? Talk about a total disconnect and utter refusal to accept reality that your man is a complete failure. So much so that the new British PM won’t even meet with him.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 18, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Filmmaker Ken Burns says DeSantis’ relocation of illegal immigrants 'out of the authoritarian playbook'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where were these sheep when xiden was flying them around Timbuktu


----------



## jc456 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Oh pull up your big girl panties and quit your duplicitous whining. A quick search of your own posting history is full of incidences of you claiming others think or do something without evidence. Your faux outrage would be rather funny if you weren't such a hypocrite.
> 
> This isn't the first time southern conservatives have abused people to attack northern liberal "elites".
> 
> ...


Remember those demofk southerners who created civil war with Lincoln?


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Yes, that certainly is the rightwing narrative isn't it?
> 
> 
> Hmmm...let's see...the economy is better than the one Trump left office on, unemployment is much lower.  Violent crime rose between 2016 and 2020, in 2020 it rose by 30%.  It is now leveling off.  Ya, Afghanistan was a debacle but some of that belongs at the feet of Trump who negotiated a deal and deadline with terrorists and excluded the legitimate government.  inflation is bad but it is all over the world.  Ukraine is not yet part of Russia, and Biden was able to strengthen our alliances and NATO which is a plus given his predecessor would have held the door open for Russia.  All in all, given the mess his predecessor left, I'm ok with Biden.
> ...


Wow...talk about a "narrative", Coyote!  That was the White House talking points for the last six months all rolled up into one paragraph!  It's all bullshit of course but hey nobody calls the Biden Administration on it so I can see why you think YOU can get away with it!  

We're in a recession!  The economy sucks.  You know it.  I know it.  The average American knows it!

Unemployment is lower because people don't want to work and aren't even trying to get a job so they're not counted as unemployed!  We've got over 11 million unfilled jobs right now.  That's not a win for Biden and the Democrats...that's a PROBLEM!

Crime isn't leveling off!  It's reaching EPIDEMIC proportions!  People are afraid to leave their homes to go to work!  Car jackings.  Assaults for no reason at all.  Flash mobs ransacking stores.  Gangs having shootouts on our streets.  Fentanyl killing hundreds of thousands of Americans.  All because of liberal politicians policies handcuffing the police and emboldening criminals.

Inflation is bad here because Joe Biden and his gang that can't shoot straight, don't understand basic Economic theory!  You don't pump more money into an economy that's already suffering from shortages of product and shortages of services!  If you DO then you're going to get inflation!

Biden strengthened NATO?  When did that happen?  It was Trump that held our NATO allies' feet to the fire and shamed them into spending the amounts that they were pledged to spend.  Joe Biden didn't do that!  Joe Biden was the idiot that all but INVITED Putin to invade Ukraine!  Would you like me to provide Biden's quote where he did so?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Wow...talk about a "narrative", Coyote!  That was the White House talking points for the last six months all rolled up into one paragraph!  It's all bullshit of course but hey nobody calls the Biden Administration on it so I can see why you think YOU can get away with it!


What a joke 




Oldestyle said:


> We're in a recession!  The economy sucks.  You know it.  I know it.  The average American knows it!



Obama handed Trump a growing economy.  Trump left behind a trashed economy.  One reason he didn’t get reelected and tbe biggest issue Dems will face.  


The economy sucked in 2020.  It sucks less now.  More to the point, in both cases it sucked / sucks worldwide.  It is amazing how you guys find a way to blame Biden for worldwide inflation too.




Oldestyle said:


> Unemployment is lower because people don't want to work and aren't even trying to get a job so they're not counted as unemployed!  We've got over 11 million unfilled jobs right now.  That's not a win for Biden and the Democrats...that's a PROBLEM!



2020.  Unemployment rate of 14.7%, highest since we started recording that data.  That’s what Biden started with.  Unemployment rate of 4.7%.  That is what Trump started with. 







Oldestyle said:


> Crime isn't leveling off!  It's reaching EPIDEMIC proportions!  People are afraid to leave their homes to go to work!  Car jackings.  Assaults for no reason at all.  Flash mobs ransacking stores.  Gangs having shootouts on our streets.  Fentanyl killing hundreds of thousands of Americans.  All because of liberal politicians policies handcuffing the police and emboldening criminals.


Violent crime….
2020 Murders increased by 30%
2021 Murders increased by 6%

That’s leveling off.  Not great, but look at where he started.





Oldestyle said:


> Inflation is bad here because Joe Biden and his gang that can't shoot straight, don't understand basic Economic theory!  You don't pump more money into an economy that's already suffering from shortages of product and shortages of services!  If you DO then you're going to get inflation!



So how does that explain the massive inflation in the rest of the world?



Oldestyle said:


> Biden strengthened NATO?  When did that happen?  It was Trump that held our NATO allies' feet to the fire and shamed them into spending the amounts that they were pledged to spend.  Joe Biden didn't do that!  Joe Biden was the idiot that all but INVITED Putin to invade Ukraine!  Would you like me to provide Biden's quote where he did so?


Trump did little to strengthen NATO, he wanted the US out of it and Putin was counting on that in Trump’s second term.  Trump also withheld critically needed and Congressionally approved military aid and money in an attempt to pressure Zelensky into announcing a fake investigation on his personal political rival.

Trump has consistently praised Putin and disparaged NATO and Ukraine.  While president he wanted to invite Russia back into the G7 after Russia had been kicked out for invading and annexing Crimea









						If Trump Was Still President, Ukraine Would Be So Screwed Right Now
					

Trump gives the game away on Hannity.




					nymag.com
				












						Trump calls Putin 'genius' and 'savvy' for Ukraine invasion
					

The former president's praise for Putin comes at a perilous geopolitical moment in Europe.




					www.politico.com
				



_“I went in yesterday and there was a television screen, and I said, ‘This is genius.’ Putin declares a big portion of the Ukraine — of Ukraine — Putin declares it as independent. Oh, that’s wonderful,” Trump said in a radio interview with “The Clay Travis and Buck Sexton Show.” “He used the word ‘independent’ and ‘we’re gonna go out and we’re gonna go in and we’re gonna help keep peace.’ You gotta say that’s pretty savvy.”_

Biden was able to pull together a powerful coalition that imposed draconian sanctions even at the cost of their own national energy and economic interests, that continues to hold and is damaging Russia.  In doing this, NATO is both being strengthened and made more relevant, so much so two more countries are joining.  Think Trump could have done that? Or wanted to?  No, Trump wanted to pull out of NATO and that would have weakened it and allowed Russia to do as it pleased, in fact, Putin was counting on it.  So, just as Biden deserves the blame for how it went in Afghanistan, he also deserves the credit here.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Reality. There were immigrants in Texas. DeSantis used Florida taxpayer funds to go get them and fly them to Florida to then fly them to M.V. If that is not a political stunt I do not know what is.



It has nothing to do with political stunts.  It has to do with beating you at your own game and now you don't like it.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> What a joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your ignorance knows no bounds, Coyote!  The only question now is whether it's feigned...or you actually are that ignorant!

Trump did NOT leave behind a "trashed" economy!  Everything was in place for the economy to come roaring back as Covid subsided.  It would have done exactly that if Joe Biden hadn't sat his bony ass behind the desk in the Oval Office and started listening to people who are absolutely CLUELESS about Economics!  There was pent up demand because people were cooped up at home during the pandemic and were just itching to get back out again and spend money!  The problem was that because of the supply chain issues and a lack of workers there was a shortage of goods and services...which as any first year Econ student knows is one of the things that can lead to inflation.  Those first year Econ students also know that when you have inflation one of the WORST things you can do is pump more Government spending into the economy!  We have rampant inflation right now because not only did Biden do stupid things once...he kept right on doing them and still DOES want to do them!

As for unemployment?  Why do you think unemployment was so high in 2020?  Even someone as clueless as yourself must realize that happened because of the Covid lockdowns...not because of any weakness in our economy!  That number was high because individual State Governors shut down the economies of their States.  Not Donald Trump.  He left that decision up to the States.  He also left the decision on when to end lockdowns to the individual States.  Some like Florida and Texas opened up again for business as soon as they could...despite criticism from liberals.  Their economies have come roaring back!  In fact the thing that was holding those States back more than anything was a lack of workers.  Why did they have a lack of workers?  Because the Biden Administration kept pumping out Trillions in Government money to people who could make more sitting on their couches than they could working an entry level job!  Then they scratched their heads in bewilderment because there was an ongoing supply chain crisis and millions were choosing not to go back to work!

Your claim that Trump took it easy on Russia belies the facts.  He forced our NATO allies to spend more on defense!  How does THAT help Putin?  (Duh!)  Putin invaded Crimea when Obama was in office.  He invaded Ukraine when Biden was in office.  He didn't invade ANYONE while Trump was in office!

As for your claim that the sanctions imposed on Russia have hurt Putin?  That's moronic!  Those sanctions drove the price of oil and natural gas up.  Putin sold his fossil fuels to other nations like China and he ended up making MORE money than before the sanctions!

Is there ANYTHING you're in the know about?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 18, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It has nothing to do with political stunts.  It has to do with beating you at your own game and now you don't like it.



 Lol....it's not my game but sadly that is how you see it. This is people's lives, not a game for you to win or lose.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Lol....it's not my game but sadly that is how you see it. This is people's lives, not a game for you to win or lose.


Interesting...
Do you care about the hundred thousand people who will die of Fentanyl this year, Pk?
Do you care about thousands of illegals that have died while trying to make it to our border?
Do you care about the 50 that baked to death in the back of a semi?
Do you care about the women and children who were raped by Coyotes during their journey?

You claim to "care" about people's lives, Pk but if you REALLY cared you would have stopped this insanity months ago!  The open border that liberals like yourself have given us is destroying people's lives...but you're so caught up in your end game agenda that you don't care!


----------



## Batcat (Sep 18, 2022)

tyroneweaver said:


> we never wanted them here in the first place. so how we the hypocrites?


I live in Florida and we don’t have a state income tax. We might need one to take care of all the illegal aliens who want to come here. 

I say send them all to the blue states who can raise their state income taxes to take real good care of these poor illegal aliens. 

Now I happen to like legal immigrants and so does Florida. I have worked with a couple legal immigrants. They were very intelligent and well educated and willing to work hard. One was an engineer from Scotland and the other a tech who was born in China and lived and worked in Hong Kong before immigrating to the states. I also have worked with a number of people whose parents legally immigrated to our nation.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Should have made a bet that you Trumpists would find excuses for Trump and a way to blame Biden for all the world's problems



Inflation has been climbing in the US nearly since the day he took office.  Do you know what inflation is?  It's when things cost more than they did before.  

In March of last year when we started getting cocid under control, Dementia signed a bill that provided federal unemployment on top of state unemployment, meaning that a lot of people made more money staying home than returning to work.  With employers needing people industry had to compete with the federal government for workers.  Labor is the largest expenditure of any business, especially small businesses. 

His attack on our fuel production also contributed heavily.  When gasoline goes up, all fuel goes up including diesel which trucks need to transport goods across the United States.  You seen your natural gas or propane bill last year.  Imaging trying to heat a large business for your employees to work.  

Unnecessary spending which is the only spending that took place since the Communists gained complete control over the federal government.  Printing phony money makes the US dollar weaker and it takes more dollars to buy goods.  

So when you combine 

*Much higher labor costs
*Much higher utility costs
*Much higher transportation costs
*Printing phony money 

You have all the makings for out of control inflation, and the world is mot responsible for that, the Communist party is.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> I don't have any particular love for the wealthy elites in MV, but in your reactive rage you miss some key issues that determine where people end up placed whether refugees or migrants.  Availability of resources to assist them, public transportation, presence of family members or fellow countrymen.  MV lacks any of the infrastructure needed for anything but short term assistance unlike an urban area like Boston(where they were told they were going.  MV is an island.  That iswhy tbis in the end is nothing more than a cruel political stunt using peopleto get back at their perceived political enemies.  Well done, I'm sure it makes you happy.



So where is this evidence they were "told" they were going somewhere else?  To my knowledge they have to sign a form in their language explaining exactly where they are going.  And while on the subject, where are the forms where they were told they were leaving MV and going to a military base?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 18, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Lol....it's not my game but sadly that is how you see it. This is people's lives, not a game for you to win or lose.



Dementia made it a game, not us.  He reversed all of Trump's successful border policies that made it damn near impossible to enter the country unless they sneaked in.  Even then they had to be 50 miles from the border to not be returned back over. 

Like I said, you could give a shit less about any of these people.  What you're pissed about is your people created this game, and we used your rules to beat you at it.  It wasn't supposed to end this way.  We were supposed to sit here helplessly until 2025 when we take the White House again to do something about it, and we put a huge dent in your plans.  By then we were supposed to have tens of thousands of illegals in this country that would make it damn near impossible to get rid of.  But we turned the tables on you.  Now your people and Independents are pissed when they have to address this problem face to face.  It's bad enough you are losing support from your own people already, especially Hispanics, but now this? 

You may see it as a game, but we don't.  We see this as fighting fire with fire.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> View attachment 698074
> 
> All Are Welcome here. Now we know that is just another commie LIE.
> 
> .


Fyi!

That sign is FAKE!

I've vacationed there on Martha's Vineyard a gazillion times, there is no such sign!!!!

I'm sorry to have to inform you that some liar on your side of the aisle created the sign, out of whole cloth!


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2022)

Depends where you send them.....


----------



## Lesh (Sep 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> *Reagan had a deal with Tip O'Neal decades ago to secure the border in return for a path to citizenship for illegals.  Reagan lived up to his end of the bargain.  The Democrats did not!*
> 
> Be honest, Pk...the Democrats haven't wanted to secure the border because they view millions of illegals as millions of future votes that will keep them in power.  They could have addressed immigration when they controlled the House, Senate and White House and they didn't touch it.  They're happy with what's been happening.


What a crock of shit.

20 years of Republican Administrations in that time junior. Many of them years with GOP control of Congress.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I guess you have this veil of ignorance you're wearing proudly.



“veil of ignorance”? Geez, my biblical reference was just a metaphor; I had no idea you were actually thinking in those terms.

But anyway, are you saying that these people were, in fact, tormented? If so, I’d sure like to know how so I’ll know you’re not expressing faux outrage.


candycorn said:


> Do you think that any of these folks who were shipped up to Martha's Vineyard spoke English very well?
> Okay...are you aware that the areas they came from were likely heavily bilingual (English/Spanish)?



There are literally Hispanics who barely speak English in every state in this country. Why is this significant?


candycorn said:


> So there is this language barrier from the get-go.  What do you think that does to someone to not be able to communicate?



Compels them to learn the language, you know, just like all the other non-English-speakers who came here?


candycorn said:


> Then there is the economics of it.  I would imagine that they are not affluent.  Martha's Vineyard is one of the most expensive places in the nation.
> What do you think that does to someone who cannot afford to buy a meal and has no friends or family for support?



They couldn’t afford it in Florida or Texas either, so?


candycorn said:


> I know you don't care about these people.



The only thing I said about these people was that they were not tormented. Do not presume to tell me how I feel about them.

Besides, I don’t think you care any more about them than I do. I think these people are mere props in your morality play.


candycorn said:


> You're a trump supporter



What does Trump have to do with this?


candycorn said:


> so it's a given that you have to be this disgusting, nasty, half-human scumbag that you've relished becoming most of your miserable life.



Jesus Christ, all this just because I said “torment” was a bit much?

I said they were not tormented or tortured in any way. Is anything I said not true?


candycorn said:


> If you don't agree with my assessment, I get that.  But what is this penchant you have for causing misery and anguish to folks who have not harmed you in any way shape or form?



Are you saying I caused these people “misery” and “anguish” (which they have not experienced anyway)?


----------



## task0778 (Sep 18, 2022)

The responsibility for border security rests with the federal govt, and their failure to provide adequate control of the border should mean that they pay for the care and sustenance of the resulting illegals rather than the bordering states.  There ought to be locations where the illegals can be sheltered at the expense of the US Gov't, along with the transportation costs to get them there.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I (and probably all of us) know the point they're trying to make here.  I do get it.  I agree with parts of it.  But sometimes we have to find a bottom to our behaviors.  Sometimes we need to just _*not do*_ something because we want to be *better* than that.  There is no "we tried everything".  That's lazy-minded bullshit.
> 
> Since we know that the folks on this board are more and more representative of the base of the party, and we regularly see these tragically desperate brown people referred to here as things like subhuman and cockroaches (examples would not be hard to find), we know that the base has just lost its fundamental humanity.
> 
> ...


Are you aware of the fact that cc’s diatribe was directed at me and only because I said that the word “Torment” that the guy used in the tweet he cited was a bit much?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Sounds like they care more than you, since they raised money, found shelter and provide food.



And then shipped them out inside of 24 hours


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Yes, that certainly is the rightwing narrative isn't it?
> 
> 
> Hmmm...let's see...the economy is better than the one Trump left office on, unemployment is much lower.  Violent crime rose between 2016 and 2020, in 2020 it rose by 30%.  It is now leveling off.  Ya, Afghanistan was a debacle but some of that belongs at the feet of Trump who negotiated a deal and deadline with terrorists and excluded the legitimate government.  inflation is bad but it is all over the world.  Ukraine is not yet part of Russia, and Biden was able to strengthen our alliances and NATO which is a plus given his predecessor would have held the door open for Russia.  All in all, given the mess his predecessor left, I'm ok with Biden.
> ...



If you believe all this it's delusional


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Oh pull up your big girl panties and quit your duplicitous whining. A quick search of your own posting history is full of incidences of you claiming others think or do something without evidence. Your faux outrage would be rather funny if you weren't such a hypocrite.
> 
> This isn't the first time southern conservatives have abused people to attack northern liberal "elites".
> 
> ...



And it's not even true. You're thinking of Obama.


----------



## Doc7505 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Yes, that certainly is the rightwing narrative isn't it?
> 
> 
> Hmmm...let's see...the economy is better than the one Trump left office on, unemployment is much lower.  Violent crime rose between 2016 and 2020, in 2020 it rose by 30%.  It is now leveling off.  Ya, Afghanistan was a debacle but some of that belongs at the feet of Trump who negotiated a deal and deadline with terrorists and excluded the legitimate government.  inflation is bad but it is all over the world.  Ukraine is not yet part of Russia, and Biden was able to strengthen our alliances and NATO which is a plus given his predecessor would have held the door open for Russia.  All in all, given the mess his predecessor left, I'm ok with Biden.
> ...


Indeed, for Joey Xi Bai Dung, Hunter and the Cartels


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 18, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Fyi!
> 
> That sign is FAKE!
> 
> ...




The poster they claim to have adapted it from is definitely real. It's on the Main Street Alliance web site. So you're terribly out of touch or just a liar.









						Main Street Alliance / Main Street Action
					






					mainstreetalliance.org
				




.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never has the heartlessness of the right wing been on more vibrant display than during this sad chapter of gubenatorial publicity stunts.  Everytime you guys try something like this it backfires.


It worked just fine.

Hey, dumbass leftard, my tax money does not pay for your bleeding heart. 

Go beg for change elsewhere.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Sick and disgusting is sending people to another city and abandoning them without any sort of support system in place.



Izzatso?

So you're saying the migrants could not have made it all the way from El Salvador or Venezuela without a support system?


----------



## scruffy (Sep 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Okay, lets cart you off to somewhere where you don't speak the language or know anyone...  would you like that you ignorant bitch?


Um.... they voluntary walked through eight different countries to get here?


----------



## scruffy (Sep 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I'm glad you left the "ignorant bitch" bit on there....it's been proven yet again with her.
> 
> Yes they broke the law (possibly---one would think they'd be in jail if they had but since they aren't....do you really know that they did?)....  it's cruel to take them somewhere and drop them off without any support system and to one of the most affluent areas in the nation without any money.
> 
> The bottom line is that you guys get off on this sort of inhumanity...you thirst for it.  You enjoy causing pain and misery whenever and where ever you can.   This is why the blob supporters are seen as such pariahs nationwide....



A real leftard idiot. ^^^

Fool, WTF are you talking about?

You're all over the map with this drivel.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 19, 2022)

Coyote said:


> They aren't.  Why lie about it?  So can justify using people for political stunts?


Sure. Biden used the Marines. Why can't we use a few immigrants? Last I checked they were grateful to be used.


----------



## Stryder50 (Sep 19, 2022)

task0778 said:


> The responsibility for border security rests with the federal govt, and their failure to provide adequate control of the border should mean that they pay for the care and sustenance of the resulting illegals rather than the bordering states.  There ought to be locations where the illegals can be sheltered at the expense of the US Gov't, along with the transportation costs to get them there.


Only problem with this is that it's we national taxpayers whom are footing that bill, those costs.
Now if there was a way to take out of the pockets of the Democrats and other guv'mint sorts whom support the illegal alien invasion, we might have something leading to a solution.

The only real and workable solution is to deny any and all illegal aliens any presence or time spent inside the USA, ship them out immediately.  Back to their nation of origin at the least. 

If their homeland won't accept them, then dump them in Antarctica.  Once word of that solution gets out you can expect illegal border crossings will drop off significantly.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 19, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Only problem with this is that it's we national taxpayers whom are footing that bill, those costs.
> Now if there was a way to take out of the pockets of the Democrats and other guv'mint sorts whom support the illegal alien invasion, we might have something leading to a solution.
> 
> The only real and workable solution is to deny any and all illegal aliens any presence or time spent inside the USA, ship them out immediately.  Back to their nation of origin at the least.
> ...



Well yes.........if it were only legal.  But once they are here, they are entitled to a day in court before we can deport them.  It's the same problem Trump ran into otherwise most of them would be gone by the end of his term.


----------



## badbob85037 (Sep 19, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...


 Let's try to figure it out. We will keep the figures low as to not wanting to inflate numbers. Keeping the numbers low we will say Joe has sponsored 1.5 million illegals even though it's more like 2 million plus. We have their plane and bus tickets. Anyone able to average that out? When they get to where they are going they will need housing, food, medical care, schooling, and the older ones rest homes. Since 99% are uneducated they will need job training  before even thinking about employment, which none of them are.

Cost of plane or bus ticket. A one time cost of $200 X 1.5 million = $300 million.
Monthly  Rent   $600 x 1.5 million = $900  million
                  Food  $400 x 1.5 million = $600 million
Medical Emergency Treatment because it's the only kind they get $300 x 1.5 million = $450 million
Wow that's billions a month. So does anyone know where Joe is getting that money? Ukraine? China?


----------



## surada (Sep 19, 2022)

Flash said:


> It is despicable and illegal to allow the shitheads to come into the country in the first place.
> 
> Trump had the border secure but one the very first things that Potatohead did was undo everything Trump did and told the shitheads to flood across the border.
> 
> He should be impeached for that.  He destroyed the sovereignty of the United States.





			https://www.cato.org/blog/border-wall-didnt-work


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 19, 2022)

Lesh said:


> As noted earlier, the federal government provides funding and has medical and legal facilities on the border to deal with these people.
> 
> Those legal and medical facilities and funds are NOT  on Martha’s Vineyard.
> 
> This is a stunt pure and simple and everyone knows that


Of course it was a stunt. But so was the sanctuary city bullshit. And this stunt just proved how much of a stunt that stunt was.

Now say that three times real fast.


----------



## surada (Sep 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The difference is the Jews came here legally through Ellis Island.



They doubled the population of Palestine in 15 years.


----------



## surada (Sep 19, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Of course it was a stunt. But so was the sanctuary city bullshit. And this stunt just proved how much of a stunt that stunt was.
> 
> Now say that three times real fast.



The Border Wall Didn't Work.



			https://www.cato.org/blog/border-wall-didnt-work


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 19, 2022)

surada said:


> The Border Wall Didn't Work.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cato.org/blog/border-wall-didnt-work


Who said anything about the border wall?


----------



## surada (Sep 19, 2022)

Calypso Jones said:


> I think it is pure genius..PLUS only right.  These sanctuary cities and states are so proud of themselves... they need and want the opportunity to take care of these folk.



Waste of money. The border wall doesn't work. Spiteful behavior is also a big waste of money.



			https://www.cato.org/blog/border-wall-didnt-work


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 19, 2022)

surada said:


> The Border Wall Didn't Work.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cato.org/blog/border-wall-didnt-work


Sonce the wall was never completed thanks to lib stonewalling you cant say the wall didnt work


----------



## surada (Sep 19, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Sonce the wall was never completed thanks to lib stonewalling you cant say the wall didnt work



Cato goes into the details. You didn't bother to read it.



			https://www.cato.org/blog/border-wall-didnt-work


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 19, 2022)

surada said:


> Cato goes into the details. You didn't bother to read it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cato.org/blog/border-wall-didnt-work


CATO merely said that the wall was never finished and therefore obviously does not work

Well duh!

And consider the source

CATO is libertarian and for open borders


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 19, 2022)

Furthermore the wall was never supposed to be a build and forget project

We need manpower, electronics and better laws to stop illegals at the border


----------



## surada (Sep 19, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> CATO merely said that the wall was never finished and therefore obviously does not work
> 
> Well duh!
> 
> ...



This isn't about Cato's preferences. It's about reality. Biden's policy isn't open borders.



			https://www.cato.org/blog/bidens-border-policy-not-open-borders


----------



## August West (Sep 19, 2022)

Doc7505 said:


> Indeed, for Joey Xi Bai Dung, Hunter and the Cartels
> 
> View attachment 698336​


We speak English here. WTF are you babbling about?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 19, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Of course it was a stunt. But so was the sanctuary city bullshit. And this stunt just proved how much of a stunt that stunt was.
> 
> Now say that three times real fast.


Do you know what a sanctuary city is?


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 19, 2022)

surada said:


> This isn't about Cato's preferences. It's about reality. Biden's policy isn't open borders.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cato.org/blog/bidens-border-policy-not-open-borders


Biden has admitted 5 million illegal aliens n 2 years

That qualifies as an open border to me


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Do you know what a sanctuary city is?


Why dont you tell us?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 19, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Why dont you tell us?



You guys keep throwing the term around....it would be helpful if you knew what you were talking about for once.  

A sanctuary city is a city that will allow undocumented persons to contact the police without fear of being deported themselves.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 19, 2022)

Hey democrat assholes: If you are going to say that it is okay for Biden to violate federal law and let illegal aliens illegally pour into border towns, then it is just as okay for those town's governors to move those people to the states that voted for Biden's policy. You voted for it? You get them!


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Do you know what a sanctuary city is?


It is an illegal entity which violates federal law, just like you and your pedophile Biden


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 19, 2022)

surada said:


> This isn't about Cato's preferences. It's about reality. Biden's policy isn't open borders.



You are a liar, shithole country boy.

If you are going to say that it is okay for Biden to violate federal law and let illegal aliens illegally pour into border towns, then it is just as okay for those town's governors to move those people to the states that voted for Biden's policy. You voted for it? You get them!


----------



## candycorn (Sep 19, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> It is an illegal entity which violates federal law, just like you and your pedophile Biden


I figured you didn't.  

Perhaps sometime after puberty....you'll learn what you're talking about.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I figured you didn't.



I do.
You don't.
You are a retarded ignorant idiot in every thread.

If you are going to say that it is okay for Biden to violate federal law and let illegal aliens illegally pour into border towns, then it is just as okay for those town's governors to move those people to the states that voted for Biden's policy. You voted for it? You get them!


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> The poster they claim to have adapted it from is definitely real. It's on the Main Street Alliance web site. So you're terribly out of touch or just a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are dead wrong!

You used a non profit organization's poster that you can download,..... claiming it was Martha's Vinyard govts welcome sign,  claiming to be a sanctuary city.

You and other Trumpers have deceived and lied about it to cover for DeSantis sending them there.

That's about as deceitful as it comes..........


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 19, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> If you identify as a sanctuary city you should have no issue with it.


Irony


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 19, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> You seem to forget



Excuse me asshole: If you are going to say that it is okay for Biden to violate federal law and let illegal aliens illegally pour into border towns, then it is just as okay for those town's governors to move those people to the states that voted for Biden's policy. You voted for it? You get them!


----------



## candycorn (Sep 19, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> I do.


No sonny you don't


TheReaper said:


> You don't.


Yes Sonny I do.



TheReaper said:


> If you are going to say that it is okay for Biden to violate federal law and let illegal aliens illegally pour into border towns,


Wow, could you imagine if that were actually happening?


TheReaper said:


> then it is just as okay for those town's governors


Towns don't have governors.


TheReaper said:


> to move those people to the states that voted for Biden's policy.


So everyone in those states voted for Biden?  I bet you think that as well.


----------



## surada (Sep 19, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> You are a liar, shithole country boy.
> 
> If you are going to say that it is okay for Biden to violate federal law and let illegal aliens illegally pour into border towns, then it is just as okay for those town's governors to move those people to the states that voted for Biden's policy. You voted for it? You get them!



I'm female. Moving illegals around doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 19, 2022)

surada said:


> I'm female



Its always sad to see that a girl is such a moronic asshole.



surada said:


> Moving illegals around doesn't solve the problem.



Building the wall and deporting all illegals solves the problem.

Assholes like you CAUSED the problem, so shuttup


----------



## surada (Sep 19, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> Its always sad to see that a girl is such a moronic asshole.



Moving illegals around doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 19, 2022)

surada said:


> I'm female



Its always sad to see that a girl is such a moronic asshole.



surada said:


> Moving illegals around doesn't solve the problem.



Building the wall and deporting all illegals solves the problem.

Assholes like you CAUSED the problem, so shuttup


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Any proof? No.


That's up to the DOJ to collect, and determine.  What we have are the asylum seekers telling us, what they were promised by DeSantis and Abbott handlers.


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 19, 2022)

If only Trump had been allowed to build the wall


----------



## surada (Sep 19, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> Its always sad to see that a girl is such a moronic asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have hoped for a moratorium on all immigration for 25 years. Expand E Verify and fine employers who hire illegals.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> Its always sad to see that a girl is such a moronic asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, too bad that his Republican majority in the House, and Republican majority in the Senate, for his first two years that trump was in office, did NOT approve and pass, any funding to complete his wall!


----------



## surada (Sep 19, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> If only Trump had been allowed to build the wall



Trump gets bored quickly. Remember, he wants his bust on Mt Rushmore.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 19, 2022)

_"History doesn't repeat, but it does rhyme"._


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Interesting...
> Do you care about the hundred thousand people who will die of Fentanyl this year, Pk?
> Do you care about thousands of illegals that have died while trying to make it to our border?
> Do you care about the 50 that baked to death in the back of a semi?
> ...


 
 Wow, who knew I had that kind of power. 



Oldestyle said:


> The open border that liberals like yourself have given us is destroying people's lives...but you're so caught up in your end game agenda that you don't care!



 Again, I'm the one who want our laws enforced and somehow that makes me a liberal. If so, what does that make those who are conservatives?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Dementia made it a game, not us.  He reversed all of Trump's successful border policies that made it damn near impossible to enter the country unless they sneaked in.


 
 Wow, they quit coming outside of how they have always been coming. Imagine that.




Ray From Cleveland said:


> Even then they had to be 50 miles from the border to not be returned back over.


 
 The truth and Ray have never been seen in the same neighborhood.




Ray From Cleveland said:


> Like I said, you could give a shit less about any of these people.  What you're pissed about is your people created this game, and we used your rules to beat you at it.  It wasn't supposed to end this way.  We were supposed to sit here helplessly until 2025 when we take the White House again to do something about it, and we put a huge dent in your plans.  By then we were supposed to have tens of thousands of illegals in this country that would make it damn near impossible to get rid of.  But we turned the tables on you.  Now your people and Independents are pissed when they have to address this problem face to face.  It's bad enough you are losing support from your own people already, especially Hispanics, but now this?
> 
> You may see it as a game, but we don't.  We see this as fighting fire with fire.



 I have no "people". No one wants to enforce our laws.


----------



## DBA (Sep 19, 2022)

Lesh said:


> But then why do that? Why make a bad situation worse AND screw up the immigration courts further?
> 
> Oh yea. Politics



That is kind of the point. The problem needs to be fixed. Secure the border. They should be staying in Mexico.  Is it not realistic to simply allow everyone in the world to walk across our border and start getting government assistance.   Biden doesn’t care because he thinks it will be new votes. They have let in the population of a small state already.  It is ridiculous, but Democrats don’t care.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 19, 2022)

You so called good Christians suck.


----------



## DBA (Sep 19, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> No.  I'm against illegal immigration, and have a specific, independent and original plan for dealing with it, leveraging American capitalism.  That same plan also allows us to tell China to go fuck themselves on trade.
> 
> It really is amazing, how completely wrong you people love to be about my opinions.  And amusing.



Yeah, seems like all the actual polcies you post are the anti-thesis of the Democratic Party, but your hatred of Trump is all that matters. The fact that his policies were more inline with your own thinking doesn’t matter to you. You are the very definition of TDS.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 19, 2022)

Martha's Vineyard Musical Response to BBIs (Bused Brown Illegals), sung to the tune of 'Rawhide':


Rollin', Rollin', Rollin' 
Keep Them Illegals Rollin'
Martha's Vineyard Butts Are Swollen
'No Room'...

They wanted Open Borders
Thems was Biden's Orders
But they Guard their beach like hoarders
'No Room'....

Move 'em on, head 'em up
Head 'em up, move 'em on
Move 'em on, head 'em up
No Room...

Cut 'em out, ride 'em on,
Ride 'em on, cut 'em out,
Cut 'em out, ride 'em on
No Room....

The illegals we do not fear
But they simply can not stay here
We must make them all dis-appear
'NO Room'....

We think illegals are so nifty
In our neighborhood is 'iffy'
Cause we got no room for 50
'No Room'...

Move 'em on, head 'em up
Head 'em up, move 'em on
Move 'em on, head 'em up
'No Room'...

Cut 'em out, ride 'em on,
Ride 'em on, cut 'em out,
Cut 'em out, ride 'em on
'No Roooooooooo!

(Whip-crack)


----------



## August West (Sep 19, 2022)

DBA said:


> That is kind of the point. The problem needs to be fixed. Secure the border. They should be staying in Mexico.  Is it not realistic to simply allow everyone in the world to walk across our border and start getting government assistance.   Biden doesn’t care because he thinks it will be new votes. They have let in the population of a small state already.  It is ridiculous, but Democrats don’t care.


How do you know what Biden thinks? If you people would step away from the Klan mentality maybe the illegals will vote for you when they become legal citizens.


----------



## DBA (Sep 19, 2022)

August West said:


> How do you know what Biden thinks? If you people would step away from the Klan mentality maybe the illegals will vote for you when they become legal citizens.



Ok, they why is he not securing the border? You tell me.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 19, 2022)

TheReaper said:


> Excuse me asshole: If you are going to say that it is okay for Biden to violate federal law and let illegal aliens illegally pour into border towns, then it is just as okay for those town's governors to move those people to the states that voted for Biden's policy. You voted for it? You get them!


Biden is not breaking immigration law the law allows people to come here and claim asylum.


----------



## August West (Sep 19, 2022)

DBA said:


> Ok, they why is he not securing the border? You tell me.


Has it ever been secured? The border stretches 1,900 miles.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 19, 2022)

DBA said:


> You are the very definition of TDS.


I do love irony.


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> You guys keep throwing the term around....it would be helpful if you knew what you were talking about for once.
> 
> A sanctuary city is a city that will allow undocumented persons to contact the police without fear of being deported themselves.


Thats not the whole story

The democrat mayor of Oakland publicly warned illegal aliens of an INS scheduled weekend raid

Other cities refuse to turn illegal alien criminals over to INS after holding them in local jails


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

Care4all said:


> That's up to the DOJ to collect, and determine.  What we have are the asylum seekers telling us, what they were promised by DeSantis and Abbott handlers.


Why is it Aboot and DeSantis fault that hte libs in MA didn't live up to their prior statements about being welcoming....and instead used the military to round them up and lock them up on a base?

Should they of just assumed the libs were lying?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

DBA said:


> Ok, they why is he not securing the border? You tell me.



 No one has ever secured the border. You are asking what Biden isn't doing what no one did.


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> No one has ever secured the border. You are asking what Biden isn't doing what no one did.


This maybe the weakest excuse by the dems....sure the border has never been 100 percent secure...but it has been more secure in the past, we also didn't have a President that openly encouraged surges at the border.

Stores have never been completely free of shoplifting, but that doesn't mean we don't still try to prevent people from stealing either.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 19, 2022)

Texas and Florida governors treating migrants like livestock​


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> You so called good Christians suck.


That was clearly on display by the folks in MV over the weekend..horrible


----------



## August West (Sep 19, 2022)

struth said:


> Why is it Aboot and DeSantis fault that hte libs in MA didn't live up to their prior statements about being welcoming....and instead used the military to round them up and lock them up on a base?
> 
> Should they of just assumed the libs were lying?


The libs are providing food and shelter but it seems to be the immigrant haters who are always calling themselves Christians. You`ve noticed that I`m sure. You`re saying that the libs have them locked up?


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

August West said:


> The libs are providing food and shelter but it seems to be the immigrant haters who are always calling themselves Christians. You`ve noticed that I`m sure. You`re saying that the libs have them locked up?


haha no they aren't.....before the weekend ended they had the military come in and round them up to take to a military compound.    They whined that their "infrustruce" couldn't handle 50 people....or maybe 50 brown people was really the issue


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> No one has ever secured the border. You are asking what Biden isn't doing what no one did.


No one has ever opened the border wide open like this administration has, Pk!  There are thousands of illegals pouring across every day because they KNOW that they will be released into the United States if they claim that they are asylum seekers!  The Biden Administration deliberately created this crisis from the first day that they were in office and have done nothing to stop it since then!  They did so for one reason and one reason alone...they think those illegals will vote for them eventually!  That's the entire reason that you on the left are destroying our country with this!  You're flooding the country with drugs that are killing hundreds of thousands of Americans because you think opening the border will let you win elections!  Every single one of those deaths is on YOU!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 19, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Biden is not breaking immigration law the law allows people to come here and claim asylum.



It does now.  But under Trump you had to apply for asylum at the US embassy in your own country.  If you did make it here and were offered asylum along the way by another country, it was grounds for automatic disqualification.  Furthermore if you did make it to our border to apply for asylum, you had to wait in Mexico for your court date under Trump.  Under Dementia you apply, get lost in our country never to be seen again.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2022)

struth said:


> Why is it Aboot and DeSantis fault that hte libs in MA didn't live up to their prior statements about being welcoming....and instead used the military to round them up and lock them up on a base?
> 
> Should they of just assumed the libs were lying?


A non profit, PAC business association from the northwest coast of the USA, formed a segment in Martha's Vinyard and is trying to get businesses on the island to support this group's cause.

It is NOT Martha's Vinyard local government, silly one!  Nor all the people of Martha's Vinyard Island towns.

It is another BIG FAT LIE that Martha's Vinyard was ever a govt sanctioned, sanctuary city or island.

There is no welcoming sign for immigrants or refugees or LGBT or for trannies etc....by the govt.

that was made up, trumper, bull crap....to try to cover for DeSantis sending them there, (to Obama's home), in Martha's Vinyard, and without any notice given to the island non profits, charities, and govt officials.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

struth said:


> This maybe the weakest excuse by the dems....



 Go take it up with them.


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

Care4all said:


> A non profit, PAC business association from the northwest coast of the USA, formed a segment in Martha's Vinyard and is trying to get businesses on the island to support this group's cause.
> 
> It is NOT Martha's Vinyard local government, silly one!  Nor all the people of Martha's Vinyard Island towns.
> 
> ...


the military came and got them and they are on a military base on Cape Cod

I am glad to see some private charities are stepping up…folks in FL and Texas as well as other border states have had to carry the heavy load of xiden’s open border policies….time for others to do their fair share


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Go take it up with them.


i thought i did when i responded to you


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 19, 2022)

August West said:


> How do you know what Biden thinks? If you people would step away from the Klan mentality maybe the illegals will vote for you when they become legal citizens.



So why don't the Republicans just build a bridge into the United States for anybody that wants to come here and possibly vote for them?  What could go wrong?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 19, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Thats not the whole story
> 
> The democrat mayor of Oakland publicly warned illegal aliens of an INS scheduled weekend raid
> 
> Other cities refuse to turn illegal alien criminals over to INS after holding them in local jails


Which ones?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> No one has ever opened the border wide open like this administration has, Pk!  There are thousands of illegals pouring across every day because they KNOW that they will be released into the United States if they claim that they are asylum seekers!  The Biden Administration deliberately created this crisis from the first day that they were in office and have done nothing to stop it since then!  They did so for one reason and one reason alone...they think those illegals will vote for them eventually!  That's the entire reason that you on the left are destroying our country with this!  You're flooding the country with drugs that are killing hundreds of thousands of Americans because you think opening the border will let you win elections!  Every single one of those deaths is on YOU!



 You could support stopping the reason they come but won't. Que Sera Sera.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

struth said:


> i thought i did when i responded to you



 I suppose it's an example of you trying to think.


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Which ones?


I just named Oakland Ca

How many examples do you need?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 19, 2022)

surada said:


> Moving illegals around doesn't solve the problem.



How do you figure?

The problem is Dementia.  The solution to the problem is getting people to turn against him and the Democrat party.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2022)

struth said:


> That was clearly on display by the folks in MV over the weekend..horrible


They were wonderful people, giving, caring, concerned.

There are no amenities or helpful services for the asylum seekers, with their Island in shutdown mode, for the winter...everyone is getting ready for the islands winter hibernation....

It was stupid and cruel beyond belief to send these asylum seekers to an isolated island in shut down mode,, with an hour plus ferry ride, to get to the Mainland non profits, free legal services and refugee assistance, full service medical facilities, social services, places to stay etc


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

Care4all said:


> They were wonderful people, giving, caring, concerned.
> 
> There are no amenities or helpful services for the asylum seekers, with their Island in shutdown mode, for the winter...everyone is getting ready for the islands winter hibernation....
> 
> It was stupid and cruel beyond belief to send these asylum seekers to an isolated island in shut down mode,, with an hour plus ferry ride, to get to the Mainland non profits, free legal services and refugee assistance, full service medical facilities, social services, places to stay etc


asking the military to show up with guns and round the up and take them to a military base isn’t caring 

and nobody buys there are no amenities in one of the richest places in the united states…just typical selfish dems making that claim…they don’t want to share their million dollar homes with brown people


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> You guys keep throwing the term around....it would be helpful if you knew what you were talking about for once.
> 
> A sanctuary city is a city that will allow undocumented persons to contact the police without fear of being deported themselves.



And give then drivers licenses so they can get to those jobs they're not supposed to have either.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> And give then drivers licenses so they can get to those jobs they're not supposed to have either.



 Of course they are supposed to have them. That's why they come. Do you not want to make sure they know the traffic laws as they drive to work?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 19, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Yeah, too bad that his Republican majority in the House, and Republican majority in the Senate, for his first two years that trump was in office, did NOT approve and pass, any funding to complete his wall!



Cool story bro. Go ahead and post the  votes for both so we can see how everyone voted.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Of course they are supposed to have them. That's why they come. Do you not want to make sure they know the traffic laws as they drive to work?



More leftist babble.


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I suppose it's an example of you trying to think.


wow i thought you wanted to have an adult convo about this…now you just sound like a 12 year old


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

struth said:


> wow i thought you wanted to have an adult convo about this…now you just sound like a 12 year old



 What did I say that was wrong? You can't actually address the things I say so you have to lash out. You consider that an example of thinking?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2022)

struth said:


> asking the military to show up with guns and round the up and take them to a military base isn’t caring
> 
> and nobody buys there are no amenities in one of the richest places in the united states…just typical selfish dems making that claim…they don’t want to share their million dollar homes with brown people


That's just another satanic lie given to you, by the evil entity possessing you!


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> What did I say that was wrong? You can't actually address the things I say so you have to lash out. You consider that an example of thinking?


haha i literally did a address it, then you came back with “take it up with them” and i said i was when i addressed yoj the. you came back with a. personal attack


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

Care4all said:


> That's just another satanic lie given to you, by the evil entity possessing you!


haha ooook


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Of course they are supposed to have them. That's why they come. Do you not want to make sure they know the traffic laws as they drive to work?



No, I want them to not get licenses or drive.  But the Communists want to give them incentives to come here.


----------



## surada (Sep 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> How do you figure?
> 
> The problem is Dementia.  The solution to the problem is getting people to turn against him and the Democrat party.



Don't be stupid.  You can solve the problem in a year if you expand E Verify and fine employers who hire illegals.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 19, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> You so called good Christians suck.



Good Christian’s don’t want people. Drowning in the river, baked to death in trucks , starving in the desert and getting raped and murdered. You sick bastards allow all of that just to get votes.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 19, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> IN the view of the elites that rule over us?  Yeah, that is pretty much how they view the population anyway.  They view all of the lower classes as, "human resources."  I.E. capitol to be exploited.  Legal, illegal, a distinction w/o much of a difference.
> 
> I have yet to hear, from someone either on the right or the left, why progressives are upset by this, when Biden's administration has done the same thing.
> 
> ...


The right is trying to stop illegals at the border, while the left doesnt think we should have borders because, they think that their party appeals to broke dick illegal scrubs and that these scrubs will one day vote for democrats. Thats the difference.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

struth said:


> haha i literally did a address it, then you came back with “take it up with them” and i said i was when i addressed yoj the. you came back with a. personal attack



 You decided your only response was to lie about me. Typical.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> No, I want them to not get licenses or drive.  But the Communists want to give them incentives to come here.



 Business owners are Communists?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> No, I want them to not get licenses or drive.  But the Communists want to give them incentives to come here.


Money is why they come here. It is the reason you don't leave the US.


----------



## surada (Sep 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> No, I want them to not get licenses or drive.  But the Communists want to give them incentives to come here.



Tourists can drive in other countries. Have you ever been out of Cleveland?


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Business owners are Communists?


he’s referring to your party and it’s presidential nominees promising to give them all free things like healthcare


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

surada said:


> Tourists can drive in other countries. Have you ever been out of Cleveland?


illegals aren’t tourist.  If they were tourists they’d have a travel visa


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 19, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Hood Christian’s don’t want people. Drowning in the river, baked to death in trucks , starving in the desert and getting raped and murdered. You sick bastards allow all of that just to get votes.


I have no power to do either that is just you lashing out because you failed your fellow human.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Early on I asked where the false ideas that M.V. was a Sanctuary City came from. I guess I have found at least one source.

Florida governor sends migrants to Martha's Vineyard as part of program 'to transport illegal immigrants to sanctuary destinations'​ 
*








						Ron DeSantis sends two planes of illegal immigrants to Martha's Vineyard
					

Florida Republican Gov. Ron DeSantis sent two planes carrying illegal immigrants to Martha’s Vineyard, Massachusetts, on Wednesday, his office has confirmed.




					www.foxnews.com
				



*


----------



## surada (Sep 19, 2022)

struth said:


> illegals aren’t tourist.  If they were tourists they’d have a travel visa











						Rental-Car Red Tape in Europe
					






					www.ricksteves.com


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 19, 2022)

surada said:


> Don't be stupid.  You can solve the problem in a year if you expand E Verify and fine employers who hire illegals.



Is that the only response you have?  You keep bringing it up as if it's a solution.  Now we've had this discussion before, so I'll reiterate: 

To convict an employer, the government needs evidence that the employer knowingly hired illegals which is damn near impossible to do. 
The courts ruled that illegals can sue employers for not hiring them because they are illegals. 
E-Verify is not flawless, it's full of flaws. 
Today between the drug lords and the internet, fake ID's are as easy to get as a yo-yo. 
People come here for more than just jobs.  They come here to drop anchor babies so when the parent(s) get returned home, the kids grows up and can summon those parents into the states. 

Any other questions?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

struth said:


> he’s referring to your party and it’s presidential nominees promising to give them all free things like healthcare



 Again, when unable to honestly discuss something, start lying. It's quite sad.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The courts ruled that illegals can sue employers for not hiring them because they are illegals.



 No they didn't.


----------



## Resnic (Sep 19, 2022)

Why wouldn't I be ok with it?

Better question is, why wouldn't they be ok with it?

If the liberals, progressives and Democrats champion for illegals to be brought into the country and publicly pay themselves on the back for wanting them to come in shouldn't they be ok with taking responsibility for them?


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

Care4all said:


> A non profit, PAC business association from the northwest coast of the USA, formed a segment in Martha's Vinyard and is trying to get businesses on the island to support this group's cause.
> 
> It is NOT Martha's Vinyard local government, silly one!  Nor all the people of Martha's Vinyard Island towns.
> 
> ...


Those illegals are being sent to Martha's Vineyard because that's where rich, entitled liberals vacation while the policies they spend their money to promote turn the rest of the country into a sewer.  They're being sent there to EMBARRASS a bunch of Limo Liberals!


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Those illegals are being sent to Martha's Vineyard because that's where rich, entitled liberals vacation while the policies they spend their money to promote turn the rest of the country into a sewer.  They're being sent there to EMBARRASS a bunch of Limo Liberals!



 I'd be willing to bet that people are not drawn here for job openings on Martha's Island.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> You could support stopping the reason they come but won't. Que Sera Sera.


The reason they come is because they know the border is wide open!  Duh?
I DO support stopping that!  Why don't you?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 19, 2022)

struth said:


> he’s referring to your party and it’s presidential nominees promising to give them all free things like healthcare


Healthcare was given to them a long time before Biden was president.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> The reason they come is because they know the border is wide open!  Duh?
> I DO support stopping that!  Why don't you?



 The border is wide open the other way also. Why aren't people going that way?

 It's always been wide open. It will always be wide open.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I'd be willing to bet that people are not drawn here for job openings on Martha's Island.


Those illegals could care less about Martha's Vineyard, Pk...they were just taking a flight to the Northeast part of the US.  Now they're on Cape Cod.  In a few days they'll be where they wanted to be all along.  While that's happening they're fed and given a place to sleep.  Hell, they've been treated better than the average American who's flight was cancelled!  We end up sleeping on the floor of an airport terminal!


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Those illegals could care less about Martha's Vineyard, Pk...they were just taking a flight to the Northeast part of the US.


 
They said they were told to get on the plane as they were going to go where the jobs were. Or in more precise language, they were lied to.



Oldestyle said:


> Now they're on Cape Cod.  In a few days they'll be where they wanted to be all along.  While that's happening they're fed and given a place to sleep.  Hell, they've been treated better than the average American who's flight was cancelled!  We end up sleeping on the floor of an airport terminal!



 Yes, they want to be where the jobs are. But to note, those sent to M.V. are not here illegally.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The border is wide open the other way also. Why aren't people going that way?
> 
> It's always been wide open. It will always be wide open.


That's such a lie!  How can you sit there and claim that?  You on the left called Trump a racist BECAUSE he tightened border security!  Then when Biden came in and on day one got rid of Trump's border policies you all cheered!  If Republicans take back the House and Senate you'll see the border regain a sense of order again.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 19, 2022)

surada said:


> Tourists can drive in other countries. Have you ever been out of Cleveland?



Only if they have an_ International Drivers License _which I'm sure none of these uneducated third worlders have.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> That's such a lie!  How can you sit there and claim that?  You on the left



 I ask this over and over and over but there is never an answer. (we know why).

 I am one of the few supporting the idea of enforcing our employment laws so people are not attracted to come here in the first place. You consider that "left"? If so, what does that say about the "right"?


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> They said they were told to get on the plane as they were going to go where the jobs were. Or in more precise language, they were lied to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they want to be where the jobs are. But to note, those sent to M.V. are not here illegally.


Gee, Pk...they spent an entire DAY in Martha's Vineyard before ending up on the mainland and they didn't have to take a long bus ride to get there!  If you were to ask any of those illegals I'm pretty sure they'd tell they don't have a problem with that!


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Gee, Pk...they spent an entire DAY in Martha's Vineyard before ending up on the mainland and they didn't have to take a long bus ride to get there!  If you were to ask any of those illegals I'm pretty sure they'd tell they don't have a problem with that!



 And yet they said they were lied to. (links posted earlier)


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Sep 19, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> I have no power to do either that is just you lashing out because you failed your fellow human.



Sure you do. Stop voting for dems/leftists.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> They said they were told to get on the plane as they were going to go where the jobs were. Or in more precise language, they were lied to.



So let's see those forms they had to sign.  Oh, that's right, there are none.  Just some lying leftist claim by a commie outlet somewhere.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I ask this over and over and over but there is never an answer. (we know why).
> 
> I am one of the few supporting the idea of enforcing our employment laws so people are not attracted to come here in the first place. You consider that "left"? If so, what does that say about the "right"?


So you're in favor of enforcing SOME laws but not others?  Why not both?  Oh, wait...you're a liberal!  You only enforce the laws you like!


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I'd be willing to bet that people are not drawn here for job openings on Martha's Island.


I am tired of them being next to me while others get a free pass for their promoted views. All lily white rich prog areas need to have massive amounts of illegals sent to them. Double down on them already affected also. San Fran needs tens of thousands more as well as L.A., Portland, and Seattle.


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> That's such a lie!  How can you sit there and claim that?  You on the left called Trump a racist BECAUSE he tightened border security!  Then when Biden came in and on day one got rid of Trump's border policies you all cheered!  If Republicans take back the House and Senate you'll see the border regain a sense of order again.


Libs like pknopp are mostly truthful when they accuse conservatives of racism

They are dedicated to an America where white people are a minority

And a mistreated minority at that to make amends for white racism in the form of slavery long ago

Its a belief that that never question


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> So you're in favor of enforcing SOME laws but not others?  Why not both?  Oh, wait...you're a liberal!  You only enforce the laws you like!



 No, I'm for enforcing all or none. But again, you simply are not able to be honest.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> And yet they said they were lied to. (links posted earlier)


The liberal media is pushing that story because they KNOW they're losing this PR battle!  Those people wanted to get to the Northeast.  They were given a flight there instead of a long bus ride.  Which would YOU rather have?


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> No, I'm for enforcing all or none. But again, you simply are not able to be honest.


Oh, bullshit!  You're not in favor of closing the border!


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> I am tired of them being next to me while others get a free pass for their promoted views. All lily white rich prog areas need to have massive amounts of illegals sent to them. Double down on them already affected also. San Fran needs tens of thousands more as well as L.A., Portland, and Seattle.



 Why spend $600,000 dollars to send 50 people that weren't even in your state elsewhere when you could pass actual laws and enforce those laws so that they do not want to come to your state to start with?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Cool story bro. Go ahead and post the  votes for both so we can see how everyone voted.


Google it, inform yourself.....  There is power, in self gained knowledge!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> No they didn't.



Darn, you caught me. 









						Court Rules Illegal Aliens Can Sue over “Discriminatory Employment Policy” Requiring Green Cards - Judicial Watch
					

For the second time in a few years, a federal court has ruled that illegal immigrants can sue American employers that refuse to hire them because they require workers to be U.S. citizens or legal residents (green card holders). The latest blow to the rule of law was delivered by an...



					www.judicialwatch.org


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Oh, bullshit!  You're not in favor of closing the border!



 I do not live in your fantasy world.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> The liberal media is pushing that story because they KNOW they're losing this PR battle!  Those people wanted to get to the Northeast.  They were given a flight there instead of a long bus ride.  Which would YOU rather have?





pknopp said:


> I do not live in your fantasy world.


You live in your own fantasy world!  One where people would rather take a bus ride that lasts a week than take a plane flight that gets them there in one day!  One where those people who DID fly were somehow "abused"!


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Darn, you caught me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That person was NOT here illegally. They were a DACA student who that got legal protections. I disagreed that Obama should have been able to do that but it was upheld.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> You live in your own fantasy world!  One where people would rather take a bus ride that lasts a week than take a plane flight that gets them there in one day!  One where those people who DID fly were somehow "abused"!


 
 Inane rambling.


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

surada said:


> Rental-Car Red Tape in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not sure what your link is suppose to prove


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2022)

Congress, needs to do THEIR JOBS and work through immigration reform.

Both sides of the aisle Representatives, are yellow belly cowards....

Our immigration woes do not come from the executive branch trying to deal with it on their own, it comes from Congress, in charge of immigration laws, not legally addressing our problems, and needs.


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Again, when unable to honestly discuss something, start lying. It's quite sad.


haha what??  you see just silly


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

Trying to paint those illegals as somehow "abused" is all that the liberal media has left!  They know that De Santis and Abbott are embarrassing Democrats with this and the melt downs by Mayors in Chicago, New York City and Washington DC are making average Americans shake their heads and chuckle!


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Healthcare was given to them a long time before Biden was president.


incorrect


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> That person was NOT here illegally. They were a DACA student who that got legal protections. I disagreed that Obama should have been able to do that but it was upheld.



DACA does not mean you are legal, it only means you can't get deported.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Congress, needs to do THEIR JOBS and work through immigration reform.
> 
> Both sides of the aisle Representatives, are yellow belly cowards....
> 
> Our immigration woes do not come from the executive branch trying to deal with it on their own, it comes from Congress, in charge of immigration laws, not legally addressing our problems, and needs.


So why didn't Barry do just that when Democrats controlled the House, Senate and White House, Care?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Trying to paint those illegals as somehow "abused" is all that the liberal media has left!



 It was said they were lied to. I consider that abuse but I most certainly can understand why Trump supporters do not.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> DACA does not mean you are legal, it only means you can't get deported.



 It gave them a legal status. To note, Trump could have overturned that but would not.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

struth said:


> incorrect



 The only healthcare someone who is here illegally gets is emergency treatment or if they get insurance through their employer or buy it on their own.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 19, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Congress, needs to do THEIR JOBS and work through immigration reform.
> 
> Both sides of the aisle Representatives, are yellow belly cowards....
> 
> Our immigration woes do not come from the executive branch trying to deal with it on their own, it comes from Congress, in charge of immigration laws, not legally addressing our problems, and needs.



Dementia reversed all of Trump's successful border policies single handedly without going through Congress.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Dementia reversed all of Trump's successful border policies single handedly without going through Congress.



 None of his policies went through Congress in the first place.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> It gave them a legal status. To note, Trump could have overturned that but would not.



Read the article.  It does not.  It only protects them from being deported.  That's it.


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The only healthcare someone who is here illegally gets is emergency treatment or if they get insurance through their employer or buy it on their own.


that didn’t stop the dems in the 2020 presidential election campaigning on giving them all govt backed healthcare


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> None of his policies went through Congress in the first place.


That in the past before the 1965 Immigration Act meant nothing. It was common sense to let in a measured number of immigrants.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Inane rambling.


Really, Pk?  When was the last time you were on a bus for four days?  You'd choose THAT over a one day flight?  SURE you would!!!  LOL


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> It was said they were lied to. I consider that abuse but I most certainly can understand why Trump supporters do not.


They were given the chance to get on a plane that would fly them free of charge to the Northeast United States.  Explain why that's a bad thing, Pk!


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> It was said they were lied to. I consider that abuse but I most certainly can understand why Trump supporters do not.


I consider four days on a Greyhound bus "abuse"...but that's just me!


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Read the article.  It does not.  It only protects them from being deported.  That's it.



 I know what it does. DACA recipients are legally allowed to work here.

_As a recipient of Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals (DACA), you will be provided an employment authorization document. Also known as an EAD or work permit, the card opens doors to new employment opportunities that were previously not available to you. _

Employment Rights with DACA.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> I consider four days on a Greyhound bus "abuse"...but that's just me!



 Likely so, but as I noted, you don't considered being lied to as abuse.


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> None of his policies went through Congress in the first place.


they didn’t have to…they were policies on how to enforce federal law, policies that worked, they weren’t in and of themselves laws


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

struth said:


> they didn’t have to…they were policies on how to enforce federal law, policies that worked, they weren’t in and of themselves laws



 Go through Congress, actually put in the work and they can't simply be overturned with the next administration.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Likely so, but as I noted, you don't considered being lied to as abuse.


The liberal media is CLAIMING they were lied to!  That doesn't mean they actually WERE!  Again...if you were them and you wanted to get to the Northeast...would you take a four day bus trip or would you take the plane fight that got you there in one day?  So where did the supposed "abuse" take place?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 19, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I just named Oakland Ca
> 
> How many examples do you need?



Yeah then you just said other cities after you met in Oakland… I wish you can get your lies straight


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yeah then you just said other cities after you met in Oakland… I wish you can get your lies straight


I’m not going to play Go Fetch with you

You didnt even bother to make a flimsy excuse for the Oakland mayor that makes a liar out of you


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> The liberal media is CLAIMING they were lied to!  That doesn't mean they actually WERE!



 Of course, anything that offends your sensibilities is a lie.


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Go through Congress, actually put in the work and they can't simply be overturned with the next administration.


Policies can yes policies aren't laws...you do know the difference?  

The issue is we should never elected open border policies, that the demafascist promote.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 19, 2022)

Care4all said:


> You are dead wrong!
> 
> You used a non profit organization's poster that you can download,..... claiming it was Martha's Vinyard govts welcome sign,  claiming to be a sanctuary city.
> 
> ...




Funny how you're the only one making this claim. Perhaps you should provide a credible link backing up your claim, or you could just admit you don't have any clue what you're talking about.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> No sonny you don't
> 
> Yes Sonny I do.
> 
> ...



_"Wow, could you imagine if that were actually happening?"_

I've already given you links proving it's happening bitch and like the typical commie you're ignoring reality.

.


----------



## August West (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> No one has ever opened the border wide open like this administration has, Pk!  There are thousands of illegals pouring across every day because they KNOW that they will be released into the United States if they claim that they are asylum seekers!  The Biden Administration deliberately created this crisis from the first day that they were in office and have done nothing to stop it since then!  They did so for one reason and one reason alone...they think those illegals will vote for them eventually!  That's the entire reason that you on the left are destroying our country with this!  You're flooding the country with drugs that are killing hundreds of thousands of Americans because you think opening the border will let you win elections!  Every single one of those deaths is on YO





Ray From Cleveland said:


> How do you figure?
> 
> The problem is Dementia.  The solution to the problem is getting people to turn against him and the Democrat party.


Dementia is what one has when they think that injecting Lysol and Clorox could stop Covid or George Washington controlled the airports at Valley Forge.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 19, 2022)

August West said:


> How do you know what Biden thinks? If you people would step away from the Klan mentality maybe the illegals will vote for you when they become legal citizens.




xiden doesn't have the capacity to think beyond rudimentary tasks. He goes where he's told to go and says what he's told to say. And can't even do those well.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 19, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Biden is not breaking immigration law the law allows people to come here and claim asylum.




The law says that has to be done at a port of entry, the vast majority aren't coming in at ports of entry. So they're just plain old criminals.

.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 19, 2022)

Godboy said:


> The right is trying to stop illegals at the border, while the left doesnt think we should have borders because, they think that their party appeals to broke dick illegal scrubs and that these scrubs will one day vote for democrats. Thats the difference.


IMO, I think you are believing in a manufactured epistemology.  The same folks that control the mass media, are the ones that have spun this narrative for you.  Do you think I am not aware of this narrative?  It is what comes out of TEE VEE channels like CNN and Fox News.     Those folks are part of the club, on both sides, that is orchestrating this whole thing.





						The Media Matrix
					

I was going to post this in my Stay Informed thread, but it seems like it is a terrific, multi-part documentary that is not to be missed.  I also thought about putting it into the philosophy section, or the history section, for it is more, really about the history, and evolution of how media has...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				





OK, so, the DNC has control of DC now, and they could have codified a compromise on abortion, but?  They chose not to.

And, when Trump was first elected, the GOP had complete control of congress.








						One-party control of Washington hands Trump enviable power
					

With House and Senate in GOP hands the Republican president-elect could be poised to break through some of the capital’s gridlock as he weighs cabinet picks




					www.theguardian.com
				




Just as the DNC passed the omnibus spending bill with a simple majority, over the loud objections of the GOP, and did all of their green agenda nonsense for the global oligarchs, the GOP, likewise, could have taken care of this damn issue in the omnibus budget bill with a simple majority.  But they didn't.  Why?  Because the global oligarchs only use, which ever party is more convenient, to push the global agenda.  Stopping the flow of human capital around the globe?  THAT, was defiantly NOT on the global agenda.

 All the ostensible "representative rulers," are controlled by the same damn oligarchs.  It is not in their interest to solve issues that they don't want a solution to.  Folks that actually believe partisan politics are genuine, or that the various nation states are not controlled and moved around like pieces on a game board, by the folks that are really in control, for _their_ interests, (probably not yours,) don't have a clue what is going on.  Wars, outbreaks of disease, indeed, even things like earthquakes, forest fires, droughts, and weather manipulation, are all now possible.  Even inflation is no accident.  None of these things are accidents anymore, they are all created by a consortium of powerful people at think tanks we don't generally hear about.

So too, mass movements of people, shifts of human capital, are all planned.  And in the end, the little people of the world, nor their governments, have little say over the matter.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 19, 2022)

struth said:


> incorrect


Right to emergency medical care law passed in 1986.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

August West said:


> Dementia is what one has when they think that injecting Lysol and Clorox could stop Covid or George Washington controlled the airports at Valley Forge.


No, dementia is when you can't remember that you're the President of the United States, August!


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 19, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> The law says that has to be done at a port of entry, the vast majority aren't coming in at ports of entry. So they're just plain old criminals.
> 
> .


Yeah, you saw everyone of them do it, and you also watched them being led back  over the Mexican border. Funny how you bitchers never mention that.


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Right to emergency medical care law passed in 1986.


Sorry....we aren't talking about going to the emergency room and not being turned away due to lack of insurance........the dems all promised free healthcare coverage to encourage illegals to come:


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2022)

Mr. Friscus said:


> Ron Desantis has sent a shipment of illegals to Martha's Vineyard, and the MSM and Democrats are once again suddenly horrified, just as they were when Abbot sent them to Chicago and NYC.
> 
> I say if you talk to talk, you should walk the walk. If people in NYC/DC/Elitist northern states are going to slander border states as "racist" and "xenophobic" for not taking in illegal immigrants while being exposed to none of the negative consequences, then they should lead by example and not only accept but actively harbor illegal immigrants to show how virtuous they are.
> 
> ...



100% fine with it. The border issue is everyone's issue, not just the border states. It's easy to sit in your posh home in Martha's Vineyard and virtue signal while someone else deals with the problem. Quite a different thing when that problem shows up in your town.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Sep 19, 2022)

Here's where martha vineyard residents sent the illegals.









						Martha's Vineyard sent illegals to a Superfund site
					






					donsurber.blogspot.com
				




2nd.  These MILLIONAIRES started a gofundme for the illegals which the illegals are probably not gonna get.   Meanwhile...the Muthuh's vineyard community organization has a fund of 14 million.   that's a prime example of the charity of the left.


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

August West said:


> Dementia is what one has when they think that injecting Lysol and Clorox could stop Covid or George Washington controlled the airports at Valley Forge.


It was joe that said "maybe you can inject some bleach in your arm"   he's the only President I've ever heard say that.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 19, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> Yeah, you saw everyone of them do it, and you also watched them being led back  over the Mexican border. Funny how you bitchers never mention that.




What the hell are you smoking? I haven't see everyone of them do it. Wading across the river at Eagle Pass or other illegal entry points is NOT coming in at a port of entry. Perhaps you should learn the definition of "everyone".

.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> The law says that has to be done at a port of entry, the vast majority aren't coming in at ports of entry. So they're just plain old criminals.
> 
> .



 No it doesn't but again, you know this already.

Questions and Answers: Affirmative Asylum Eligibility and Applications


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Funny how you're the only one making this claim. Perhaps you should provide a credible link backing up your claim, or you could just admit you don't have any clue what you're talking about.
> 
> .



 Hebrew Center

All Are Welcome Here Poster


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I'm somewhat enheartened that there are like 3-400 thousand fewer MAGA maniacs running around out there because they believe the lies you guys spouted.  I read one place where like 30-40 of the 1/6 insurrectionists have died from covid....  natural selection at its finest.


Ah there is the perfect example of today's Trump hater. Wishing death on Americans with different political views.


----------



## struth (Sep 19, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> What the hell are you smoking? I haven't see everyone of them do it. Wading across the river at Eagle Pass or other illegal entry points is NOT coming in at a port of entry. Perhaps you should learn the definition of "everyone".
> 
> .


actually it s at a Port if Entry of within one year of arrival


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> No it doesn't but again, you know this already.
> 
> Questions and Answers: Affirmative Asylum Eligibility and Applications




Try quoting the law.

.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Try quoting the law.
> 
> .



 I have many times. How about reading the law so you can quit misrepresenting it?


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Hebrew Center
> 
> All Are Welcome Here Poster




Thanks for proving C4A a complete and total lair. It claimed that poster was fabricated by someone on the right.

.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Thanks for proving C4A a complete and total lair. It claimed that poster was fabricated by someone on the right.
> 
> .



 It wasn't made up for this story. It's not an official M.V. welcoming sign and it was produced by a non profit. It doesn't prove M.V. a Sanctuary City which they are not.

 There are your facts.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> It wasn't made up for this story. It's not an official M.V. welcoming sign and it was produced by a non profit. It doesn't prove M.V. a Sanctuary City which they are not.
> 
> There are your facts.




Yeah, they've proven they are only a sanctuary for the rich and their servants.

.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Yeah, they've proven they are only a sanctuary for the rich and their servants.
> 
> .



 As is the country by and large.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> As is the country by and large.




Tell that to the people that the 2+ million illegals are competing with for jobs and resources.

.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Tell that to the people that the 2+ million illegals are competing with for jobs and resources.
> 
> .



 I do. I get dismissed when I say I want the government to start really cracking down on those hiring illegals.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 19, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Sounds like they care more than you, since they raised money, found shelter and provide food.


And cheered the next day when they were shipped out....nice


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I do. I get dismissed when I say I want the government to start really cracking down on those hiring illegals.




Not by me.

.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Yeah, I can tell you're a liberal!  No such thing as an illegal?  Drugs are medical issue not a criminal one?  Concerned about right wing militias and not terrorists?  You're the reason that liberals are destroying this country.  You live in a fantasy world and buy into the bullshit narratives that the Main Stream Media excretes every day!
> 
> I've got news for you, Billo!  You're in far more danger from habitual criminals put back on the streets by Soros backed DA's and Fentanyl flooding across our border than you are from a few white supremacists hiding out in the woods!


What I saw on January 6th, at the FBI office and in many posts in this very forum, tell me otherwise.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 19, 2022)

Is there a Go Fund Me yet that we can support?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I do. I get dismissed when I say I want the government to start really cracking down on those hiring illegals.


Mostly because your emphasis is on the wrong party.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> I consider four days on a Greyhound bus "abuse"...but that's just me!


Considering they WALKED across Central American and Mexico, it's probably a welcome relief.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 19, 2022)

WEATHER53 said:


> Mostly because your emphasis is on the wrong party.



 What you see is that I have positions that Democrats pretend to take. I am against our useless wars. They used to be until Obama came into office. 

 They pretended to be for the poor and one might even argue they were, until Obama came into office. 

 Etc, etc, etc. 

 What party am I emphasizing when I supported the Supreme Court decision on the 2nd? When they sided with the religious freedom rulings?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 19, 2022)

Libs fake Sanctuary support has been fully brought to light here despite efforts to the contrary


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Do you know what a sanctuary city is?


Answer my question and I’ll answer yours.

Was anything I said in my first post incorrect?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 19, 2022)

j-mac said:


> And cheered the next day when they were shipped out....nice


Link?


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> What I saw on January 6th, at the FBI office and in many posts in this very forum, tell me otherwise.


You're scared about conservative protests, Billo?  One that didn't even last 24 hours and the only fatality was a conservative?

But you're OK with the tidal wave of violent crime that's turning most of our big cities into war zones?  Not worried about hundreds of thousands of people being murdered with drug overdoses or shot by gangs or crazies?
Gotta be honest with you, Billo...that seems rather stupid...just saying!


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 19, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Link?


It was probably a low key wine and cheese party, Coyote!  With a lot of shuddering about what might have been!


----------



## Coyote (Sep 19, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> And it's not even true. You're thinking of Obama.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 19, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Answer my question and I’ll answer yours.
> 
> Was anything I said in my first post incorrect?





Ghost of a Rider said:


> Of course it was a stunt. But so was the sanctuary city bullshit. And this stunt just proved how much of a stunt that stunt was.
> 
> Now say that three times real fast.


Sanctuary cities are not "bullshit" So yes...your premise is incorrect...and stupid.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 19, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Ah there is the perfect example of today's Trump hater. Wishing death on Americans with different political views.


No... I wished they had taken the vaccine like normal people.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Sanctuary cities are not "bullshit" So yes...your premise is incorrect...and stupid.


Wrong. I asked if anything I said in my _original post_ was incorrect. So, was there?

As for the santuary city issue, yes, I think it was a stunt and bullshit.

That is an opinion on my part, but it means that your argument to the contrary is also an opinion.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 19, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Wrong. I asked if anything I said in my _original post_ was incorrect. So, was there?





Ghost of a Rider said:


> As for the santuary city issue, yes, I think it was a stunt and bullshit.
> 
> That is an opinion on my part, but it means that your argument to the contrary is also an opinion.


Okay... again...do you know what a sanctuary city is?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Okay... again...do you know what a sanctuary city is?


I told you, answer my question and I’ll answer yours.

Was anything I said in my original post incorrect?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 19, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I told you, answer my question and I’ll answer yours.
> 
> Was anything I said in my original post incorrect?


Yes it was.  

Clearly (and not surprisingly) you have no idea what the term "sanctuary city" means and are just doing the usual blobber move of lazy commentary.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> Clearly (and not surprisingly) you have no idea what the term "sanctuary city" means and are just doing the usual blobber move of lazy commentary.


Wrong again. I didn’t say anything about sanctuary cities in my original post and is not what I’m referring to.

My original post was about the use of the word “torment” that the overemotional clown used in the tweet you cited.

Was anything I said in that post incorrect?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 19, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Wrong again. I didn’t say anything about sanctuary cities in my original post and is not what I’m referring to.
> 
> My original post was about the use of the word “torment” that the overemotional clown used in the tweet you cited.
> 
> Was anything I said in that post incorrect?


You gave them a fact they can’t rebut . That’s SO Wrong!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 19, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The only healthcare someone who is here illegally gets is emergency treatment or if they get insurance through their employer or buy it on their own.



The point is, Dimocrats want to give illegals taxpayer funded healthcare. The Dim presidential candidates, all ten of them, announced to the world they were in favor of it. OBVIOUSLY this will do nothing but encourage more to flood our borders.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 19, 2022)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Wrong again. I didn’t say anything about sanctuary cities in my original post and is not what I’m referring to.
> 
> My original post was about the use of the word “torment” that the overemotional clown used in the tweet you cited.
> 
> Was anything I said in that post incorrect?



She gets confused very easily, so don't expect much.


----------



## skye (Sep 19, 2022)

I am Ok with sending illegals to those places!

Delaware, Nantucket, Marthat's Vineyard, New York....all demonRats places!

you can add Colorado, Oregon....California Palo Alto.....yes  I'm ok

Yes I am Ok with that!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 20, 2022)

Coyote said:


> View attachment 698628



Uh no, I'm not crying about it. I'm factually stating that the cages were Obamas. You can cry about it if you like, I don't really care.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 20, 2022)

Time for all to share.
They already have been sent to DC
I did my part
Who’s next 
Do your part and reap the benefit


----------



## j-mac (Sep 20, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Link?


“Residents of the elite summer vacation spot Martha’s Vineyard, Massachusetts could be seen cheering as illegal immigrants were bussed off of their island to military housing on Cape Cod.” 









						MUST WATCH: Martha’s Vineyard residents CHEER as illegal immigrants shipped out: ‘They enriched us’
					

Residents of Martha’s Vineyard could be see cheering, clapping, and waving as the immigrants left town, with some even ru...




					thepostmillennial.com


----------



## pknopp (Sep 20, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The point is, Dimocrats want to give illegals taxpayer funded healthcare. The Dim presidential candidates, all ten of them, announced to the world they were in favor of it. OBVIOUSLY this will do nothing but encourage more to flood our borders.



 Illegals process our food, care for our children, they are in your house laying carpet and doing construction, why is it you wouldn't want to make sure they are healthy?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 20, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> So why didn't Barry do just that when Democrats controlled the House, Senate and White House, Care?


For the short time that Dems had control of both, they worked diligently on the ACA/Obamacare, and getting it passed!  WHICH took priority, as it should have....


----------



## Care4all (Sep 20, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Thanks for proving C4A a complete and total lair. It claimed that poster was fabricated by someone on the right.
> 
> .


Liar!  I did not say it was fabricated by someone on the right!  Shame on YOU for lying!

I said it was NOT a welcome sign put up by the island government, and was a poster used by a local non profit, that could be downloaded....

And that trumpers claiming DeSantis sent these people to a sanctuary city, using this sign in a meme, allegedly proving Martha's Vinyard WAS a sanctuary city...according to these trumpers.... Was ALL a big fat lie....created by the right wing, to protect their next political god.

the poster IS a push, by private entities with causes of their own choosings....

AND NOT by Martha's Vinyard government.

Martha's Vinyard is not, nor ever had been, a Sanctuary Island.....they don't have the services to help asylum seekers, access to lawyers, and social services and private charities to place them, to provide the  money, while in wait for their court dates, and to fly them to where their court case is being held, and the government interpreters needed for the 50.

On Martha's Vineyard they had one boy in high school who spoke the language who volunteered to help.I

On the main land, they can get these things needed for them.  Putting them on Cape Cod gives them access, and they will be placed in homes by charities....they won't be staying on base, once they are seen by social services....10 to 1.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 20, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Liar!  I did not say it was fabricated by someone on the right!  Shame on YOU for lying!
> 
> I said it was NOT a welcome sign put up by the island government, and was a poster used by a local non profit, that could be downloaded....
> 
> ...




Really, exactly what does created out of whole cloth mean?


Care4all said:


> I'm sorry to have to inform you that *some liar on your side of the aisle created the sign, out of whole cloth! *





Care4all said:


> Liar! *I did not say it was fabricated by someone on the right!* Shame on YOU for lying!


I think you're as senile as your dear leader. And BTW, I never mentioned the MV government.

.


----------



## Correll (Sep 20, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Illegals process our food, care for our children, they are in your house laying carpet and doing construction, why is it you wouldn't want to make sure they are healthy?




We want them in  their own countries. What part of that, is too hard for you to understand?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 20, 2022)

Correll said:


> We want them in  their own countries. What part of that, is too hard for you to understand?



 I understand that. You can dislike our laws all you want but until you change them, they are what they are.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 20, 2022)

pknopp said:


> I understand that. You can dislike our laws all you want but until you change them, they are what they are.




Our laws say if they fail to show up for their hearings they should be deported. That's 90+% and economic illegals are not eligible for asylum. So how about we enforce our laws and quit ignoring them.

.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 20, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Our laws say if they fail to show up for their hearings they should be deported. That's 90+% and economic illegals are not eligible for asylum. So how about we enforce our laws and quit ignoring them.
> 
> .



 Why are they not deported? Because the government won't pick them up at work.

 I'm 100% for that.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 20, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Why are they not deported? Because the government won't pick them up at work.
> 
> I'm 100% for that.




No, because the government isn't doing their damn job.

.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 20, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> No, because the government isn't doing their damn job.
> 
> .



 Odd.....I'm pretty sure that is what I said.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 20, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Our laws say if they fail to show up for their hearings they should be deported. That's 90+% and economic illegals are not eligible for asylum. So how about we enforce our laws and quit ignoring them.
> 
> .


The hearing 6 months later is smoke screen bullshit deferring so they can stay and/or never show up.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 20, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Odd.....I'm pretty sure that is what I said.




Actually you said you were 100% for them not doing their job.

.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 20, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Actually you said you were 100% for them not doing their job.
> 
> .



 Sorry if I wasn't clear. I'm 100% for the government raiding businesses, picking up those who are here illegally and fining the employer.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 20, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> You're scared about conservative protests, Billo?  One that didn't even last 24 hours and the only fatality was a conservative?
> 
> But you're OK with the tidal wave of violent crime that's turning most of our big cities into war zones?  Not worried about hundreds of thousands of people being murdered with drug overdoses or shot by gangs or crazies?
> Gotta be honest with you, Billo...that seems rather stupid...just saying!


Okay, first off, Jan. 6th was a violent insurrection that resulted in 6 people losing their lives. That was an assault on our democracy by un-American traitors to this country and they did it over a FUCKING LIE! 

As for crime and drugs in our cities, it is not as bad as you make it out to be.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 20, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Okay, first off, Jan. 6th was a violent insurrection that resulted in 6 people losing their lives. That was an assault on our democracy by un-American traitors to this country and they did it over a FUCKING LIE!
> 
> As for crime and drugs in our cities, it is not as bad as you make it out to be.



More leftist bullshit.  The only person that died at the Capital was the unarmed female vet, nobody else.  You people need to get away from your lying leftist media.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 20, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Okay, first off, Jan. 6th was a violent insurrection that resulted in 6 people losing their lives. That was an assault on our democracy by un-American traitors to this country and they did it over a FUCKING LIE!
> 
> As for crime and drugs in our cities, it is not as bad as you make it out to be.


It was a protest over an election that people felt was illegitimate...a protest that lasted less than a day...a protest that turned into a riot because security was handled so poorly by the Capitol Police...a protest that did so little damage that Congress was back in session the very next day!  Only one person lost their life at that riot and that was one of the protesters who was assassinated by a Capitol Police officer.

Crime and drugs aren't as bad as I "make it out to be"?  Really, Billo?  The number of people who are dying from Fentanyl daily would fill a commercial airliner.  Over a hundred thousand this year and getting worse.  Violent crime is so bad in our cities now that liberals are RUNNING from their defund the Police!  You can't find a Democrat in the entire country now that's willing to run on getting rid of the Police because they KNOW how bad crime is!


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 20, 2022)

Care4all said:


> For the short time that Dems had control of both, they worked diligently on the ACA/Obamacare, and getting it passed!  WHICH took priority, as it should have....


And once that was passed?  Tell me the immigration reform package that Barack Obama tried to push through Congress, Care!


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> And once that was passed?  Tell me the immigration reform package that Barack Obama tried to push through Congress, Care!


The ACA passed in 2010, right at the primary season beginning and election season took hold, in November, the Democrats lost the house....they lost power....they got creamed!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 21, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> It was a protest over an election that people felt was illegitimate...a protest that lasted less than a day...a protest that turned into a riot because security was handled so poorly by the Capitol Police...a protest that did so little damage that Congress was back in session the very next day!  Only one person lost their life at that riot and that was one of the protesters who was assassinated by a Capitol Police officer.
> 
> Crime and drugs aren't as bad as I "make it out to be"?  Really, Billo?  The number of people who are dying from Fentanyl daily would fill a commercial airliner.  Over a hundred thousand this year and getting worse.  Violent crime is so bad in our cities now that liberals are RUNNING from their defund the Police!  You can't find a Democrat in the entire country now that's willing to run on getting rid of the Police because they KNOW how bad crime is!


You rioted over something you "felt", but never proved or had any evidence of.


----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 21, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You rioted over something you "felt", but never proved or had any evidence of.


I've never "rioted" in my life, Billo!  Riots are a liberal thing.  Oh and by the way...the riot on Jan. 6th wouldn't have happened if the people in charge of security at the Capital hadn't done such a piss poor job!  But then again...it's always been my belief that Nancy Pelosi WANTED a riot!  She sure as hell didn't do anything to keep it from happening!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> I've never "rioted" in my life, Billo!  Riots are a liberal thing.  Oh and by the way...the riot on Jan. 6th wouldn't have happened if the people in charge of security at the Capital hadn't done such a piss poor job!  But then again...it's always been my belief that Nancy Pelosi WANTED a riot!  She sure as hell didn't do anything to keep it from happening!


If you support or defend the riot, then you are part of it.  Why can't you deal with the fact you had no reason to riot in the first place. The election was fair and the majority rejected Trump!


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Oldestyle (Sep 22, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> If you support or defend the riot, then you are part of it.  Why can't you deal with the fact you had no reason to riot in the first place. The election was fair and the majority rejected Trump!


I've neither supported nor defended the riot.  I thought it was stupid when it was happening.  Conservatives don't protest violently...we leave that to the Left.

As for the election?  If you believe that Trump got 10 million more votes in his reelection bid than he did in his 2016 election and still lost to a candidate that nobody on the left was excited about then I guess it was "fair"!  That election had a palpable stench emanating from it.  Can I prove that?  Nope...won't even try.  I'll spend my time now making sure that Democrats lose the House and Senate in the mid terms so the damage they're doing to the country can be alleviated.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> I've neither supported nor defended the riot.  I thought it was stupid when it was happening.  Conservatives don't protest violently...we leave that to the Left.
> 
> As for the election?  If you believe that Trump got 10 million more votes in his reelection bid than he did in his 2016 election and still lost to a candidate that nobody on the left was excited about then I guess it was "fair"!  That election had a palpable stench emanating from it.  Can I prove that?  Nope...won't even try.  I'll spend my time now making sure that Democrats lose the House and Senate in the mid terms so the damage they're doing to the country can be alleviated.


Well, thank you for being a little more honest than the last guy. You have my respect.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Calypso Jones (Sep 25, 2022)

NYC Mayor Admits Biden, Not Texas, Filled City With Illegals | Frontpage Mag
					

"The ongoing surge of migrants into the Big Apple could soon reach 75,000"




					www.frontpagemag.com
				




damn right he did.


----------

